# 2.5 update = 2.5.2!



## mistyd107

when will you start leaving WN on  all the time since update is due to hit late this month? Just wondering


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I've been leaving mine on for a week already.  Since some people were getting updates last week, I thought better be safe than sorry


----------



## VictoriaP

mistyd107 said:


> when will you start leaving WN on all the time since update is due to hit late this month? Just wondering


Not until the new screensaver and font hack updates are rolled out. I tried leaving WN on for a time last week and made it a whopping 3 hours before the dead authors and faint text did me in.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Ive had it on and hacks off since the announcement was made and they will stay off until I get the update.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm not as about the update now that I know that collections can my synched across Kindles. Until I know for sure how that's going to work, the hacks stay on and I won't update. I have several Kindles on my account and I'd rather not have my mom and daughter moving books from one collection to another on their Kindles and it affect mine (I don't know IF that's going to happen for sure, but I want to make sure it doesn't before I update)


----------



## Just Wonderin

I'm not turning mine off until I get the latest update....


----------



## CaroleC

I have had my wireless on constantly ever since I first heard about version 2.5, on April 28th. So, that is 12 days. There are 21 more days left in May. We'll get there.

Since I don't have any hacks installed yet, that is not an issue for me. I just recharge the battery more frequently (and check my version number many times each day).


----------



## Kathy

I'm keeping the Whispernet on until I get it. I don't have any hacks on so I'm hoping I get it soon. I can't wait.


----------



## DYB

Mine has been on since I heard the news!  Boy, the battery dies fast with the whispernet on!


----------



## planet_janet

Mine has also been on since I first read about the 2.5 update.  I keep waiting and hoping (and obsessively checking my Kindle to see if it's updated yet!).


----------



## ayuryogini

I just took my font hacks off on Saturday; I'd been leaving Whispernet on all the time, but now I think I'll just do so at night, because of how quickly it uses up the battery.


----------



## Cardinal

I leave Whispernet on overnight when I hear people have just gotten the update, and I turn it on when my Kindle is charging.


----------



## sem

Took the hacks off as soon as I heard about the update. WN is on 24/7. Check my settings obsessively. No way is May 10th late May but since some have it, I keep hoping. Almost worse than Kindlewatch!

Since I NEVER win anything, I expect to be among the last to receive the update (sigh),


----------



## wgl

I turn my wireless on once at night for an hour or so.  I check Kindle forums to see if anyone has received 2.5 today.  I haven't found that anyone got it during the last 3 days.  Since I haven't received an update since 2.3 (which I installed manually), I wonder if I'll receive 2.5 by wireless.


----------



## Pawz4me

I had WN on all the time last week, but I got tired of seeing the battery indicator go down so fast.  And then the whole thing just started seeming silly.  So I started checking once a day for the update.  Obviously, I'm not as anxious to get this update as many are.  If a lot of people start posting that they got it, then I may turn the WN back on all the time.


----------



## LauraB

I have the font hack on my k2i, in an attempt to keep the download off it, and I took the font hack off the DX. I'm thinking I'll let the dx update, or do it manually, see if I like the 2.5 and then deal with the k2i from there.


----------



## blazfglori

I've always left my Whispernet on from the day I received my Kindle in January.
I charge it daily, though. 
I check it constantly to see if I've gotten the update, but no such luck just yet.


----------



## Ferrd

No luck here either.  WN on 24/7.  I really want my PDF zoom!


----------



## fancynancy

Interesting.  I didn't even realize you could shut off whispernet.  Not that I have any reason to.  My K2 is out of its charger for only about 9 hours per day.


----------



## Crystalmes

I have it on all the time now.. wishing, and a hoping...


----------



## Hoosiermama

I turn on WN daily and check for an update. No luck yet . Am anxious to get it, and am not a patient person  . Between waiting for this update, checking for this update, and waiting for the Guardian case to come out, I think the Kindle gods are trying to drive me buggy.


----------



## Robinelli

I'm leaving mine on until I get the update.


----------



## MetalDragon

Not really anxious here.
I really like reading with the font hack and do not want to sacrifice my reading time waiting for the update. I figure i could get another book or two in before the end of the month and hopefully they will have the manual update ready by then. And i still may wait until the hacking gods give the gift of font hacks for the new version. I may be in the minority here but i really like the comicsans font to read with.
Lawrence


----------



## cleee

I'm pretty bummed. I have a bunch of PDFs that I need to read for class but fear I won't get the update until it's posted online.

I have a DXi and a USK2 and despite having full wireless signal and no problem shopping in the online store, I have never gotten any update on either of them over Whispernet. I have left the wireless on for a week now and still no go.  So I'm sad.


----------



## ElAguila

I am hoping they will post it soon on amazon. I have been leaving my wireless connection on and I don't like the battery life when I do that. With it off I can read quite a bit between charges. Leaving it on waiting for the update to happen has been draining my battery pretty regularly.


----------



## geoffthomas

I removed the hacks.
And I turned WN on all the time.
Then I realized that this may not happen for several weeks yet.
So I leave WN on when I am at home at night and know that I can re-charge at will.

I am looking forward to collections.
I only have the one K2 (domestic).
And the software for the PC.

Just sayin....


----------



## NogDog

At first I was sort of caught up in the excitement and removed the hacks from my K2. Last night I gave it more thought, and put the hacks back on.


*Collections:* Organize your books and documents into one or more collections.

~ Eh...is this really that big a deal? I can't imagine worrying about it that much, but your mileage may vary. I only plan to keep books on my K2 that I plan to read or re-read sometime in the reasonably foreseeable future, not my entire e-book library.


*PDF Pan and Zoom:* Zoom into PDFs and pan around to easily view small print and detailed tables or graphics.

~ Sounds good, but I've not really had a reason to read any PDF's yet.


*Password Protection:* Password protect your Kindle when you're not using it.

~ Good idea, but not a big must-have-right-now issue to me.


*More Fonts & Improved Clarity:* Enjoy two new larger font sizes and sharper fonts for an even more comfortable reading experience.

~ I'm quite happy with my Georgia2 font hack, thank you.


*Facebook & Twitter Posts:* Share book passages with friends on Facebook and Twitter directly from your Kindle.

~ Eh...I can easily live without this.


*Popular Highlights:* See what the Kindle community thinks are the most interesting passages in the books you're reading.

~ Eh...I can even more easily live without this.

So at this point, while I'm looking forward to the update, I think I'll just wait for the main release with the direct download link, as well as for the 2.5-compatible hacks. _Then_ I'll be ready to update.


----------



## thorn

Since 28 April. Seriously.

And now that I've turned in the paper I was working on in between Kindle-checks, I will begin to pace.

But maybe I can just be patient and finally read that Dorothy Sayers that's been calling me since my class began in January.


----------



## Edge

NogDog said:


> At first I was sort of caught up in the excitement and removed the hacks from my K2. Last night I gave it more thought, and put the hacks back on.


Different strokes for different folks. I'm looking forward to this update for many reasons.


*Collections:* Organize your books and documents into one or more collections.

~ This is a HUGE deal for me. I use my K2 for work and play. I can't wait to organize my word docs (I work for a tech writing/training development company and I have to review LOTS of documents. LOTS and LOTS. lol. I also love to read and typically have around 20-30 different books and magazines I like to be able to choose from depending on my mood, how much time I have to read, etc. Organizing all of these into folders will really make life easy on me when I sometimes have over 200 docs on my K2.


*PDF Pan and Zoom:* Zoom into PDFs and pan around to easily view small print and detailed tables or graphics.

~ At work, I live in PDF's. This is going to be HUGE for me. As for play, I play D&D, and it'll be nice to use my PDF character sheets and reference materials on the Kindle.


*Password Protection:* Password protect your Kindle when you're not using it.

~ I work with sensitive data that typically I can't use on the K2 because it has no security. My writers are writing user guides, tech manuals, white papers, etc for products that are oftentimes 1+ year out from release and even announce. Having the ability to secure my K2 will allow me to use it even more!


*More Fonts & Improved Clarity:* Enjoy two new larger font sizes and sharper fonts for an even more comfortable reading experience.

~ I love the font hack I was using (Georgia2 as well) but I am curious to see what the native font improvements are going to be. Ideally, I'd love to use the K2 sans-hacks if they can "get it right."


*Facebook & Twitter Posts:* Share book passages with friends on Facebook and Twitter directly from your Kindle.

~ I have to admit I'm looking forward to this. I use FB to connect with former classmates, former Marines I've served with, and to keep track of what my kids and cousins are writing. My friends locally use Twitter as a means of planning outings, meeting up last-minute, etc.


*Popular Highlights:* See what the Kindle community thinks are the most interesting passages in the books you're reading.

~ This is another feature I can also easily live without, but I plan on trying it out.

As for having WN on, I removed all hacks and have had WN on since the first reports of 2.5 were heard. My wife's K2 and my daughter's K2 are also on WN 24/7 awaiting 2.5.


----------



## Annalog

cleee said:


> I'm pretty bummed. I have a bunch of PDFs that I need to read for class but fear I won't get the update until it's posted online.
> 
> I have a DXi and a USK2 and despite having full wireless signal and no problem shopping in the online store, I have never gotten any update on either of them over Whispernet. I have left the wireless on for a week now and still no go. So I'm sad.


Do you have the 2.3 update on your Kindles so that you can read PDFs? If not, you could download those updates and install them manually. Links have been posted for these files. Be sure you download the correct one for each Kindle.

If you can read the PDFs but the font size is not large enough, even on your DXi in Landscape mode, then reading them on paper or computer is still possible.

For me, while I normally leave WN off most of the time, I turned WN on when I read the announcement on 28 April and it has not been off since then. It seems that I am only charging my K2 about twice as often as before. (I annotate a lot while I am reading and much of my battery power seems to go to indexing. ) While I am eager, I would not say that I am either anxious or worried.  Since the contents and order of the Home page menu change with 2.5, I can go days without checking the installed version on my Kindle. (I just check to see if Experimental is last on the list. )

EDIT: I did not have any hacks to remove since I have no hacks on my Kindle. (I am lucky to be able to read the smallest font comfortably. I rarely look at the default screensaver images as I often wake up my K2 before I open the cover and I usually put it to sleep after I close the cover. )

The features I am eager for are:

*PDF Pan and Zoom:* Zoom into PDFs and pan around to easily view small print and detailed tables or graphics.

I will be going on vacation with my mom in early June. We plan to do a lot of hiking. It would be great to find out in advance if PDF maps on my Kindle will be sufficient. (Yes, I am willing to hike with my Kindle. However it would be great if the M-Edge Guardian case is available in time! Ziploc bags will be my friend until then. Since Mom is 78, we won't be on rugged trails but I expect we will cross Oak Creek frequently. )

DH's DX does not have WN on as he forgets to charge his Kindle. Therefore he can wait for Pan and Zoom for reading his PDF model railroad magazines. 


*Collections:* Organize your books and documents into one or more collections.

This will be great as I have a lot of reference documents of various types on my K2 in addition to classics and contemporary books.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

Mine is on and the battery does take a serious hit.  One thing I wish Amazon would do with the battery meter is give us an actual remaining battery percentage.  Then I could charge it when it really needs it, not when the battery icon shows half empty.

Gene


----------



## Labrynth

I can't WAIT for the Collections.  I know I don't have nearly as many as some, but 12 pages of books to flip thru when I'm looking for something is a lot.  Not to mention I can't always remember with new authors what the books was about and being able to organize them into a folder will at least give me a clue.

I have some of JA Konrath's PDF files and can't read them because the font is SO SMALL.  I have my Kindle set tot he smallest font size,  but I'm squinting like crazy trying to read those.  And I don't want to try to convert them because it always seems to screw up the formatting so badly.

Everything else doesn't matter much to me.

I've been turning WN on periodically because I don't want to kill my read time.  Currently I'm reading a DTB tho and Have left it on since read time isn't as worrisome until I'm done with it.


----------



## crazyguy510

I downloaded several lectures on PDF (over 27). It would be nice to stick them in a folder! I'm looking forward to the 2.5 collections!


----------



## mistyd107

kb7uen Gene said:


> Mine is on and the battery does take a serious hit. One thing I wish Amazon would do with the battery meter is give us an actual remaining battery percentage. Then I could charge it when it really needs it, not when the battery icon shows half empty.
> 
> Gene


ITA I LOVE percentage meter on my iphone for that very reason


----------



## LauraB

mistyd107 said:


> ITA I LOVE percentage meter on my iphone for that very reason


I have an iphone 3G, and the hubby has a 3gs, and neither have a % meter.


----------



## mistyd107

LauraB said:


> I have an iphone 3G, and the hubby has a 3gs, and neither have a % meter.


Percentage meter may be the wrong term sorry about that. There is a numerical percentage indicator though you can set it to show the percentage next to the battery indicator (at least on the 3gs) i accidentally found it when I was playing around trying to get used to it after purchasing last week. tap settings then general from there tap usage first choice is battery percentage on/off tap on and it should show the percentage as well as the bar. For instance mine shows 98% just to the left of the battery indicator. hope this helps


----------



## suicidepact

Very anxious, Whispernet on for a week straight, and hack-free for that long as well. I leave the country and wireless coverage on Monday for 2 months so I hope I get it by then, if not it's back with the hacks and off with the Whispernet until I can download it.


----------



## Pushka

The hacks dont work with the 2.5 update btw.


----------



## suicidepact

I know what I was saying is just before  I leave Whispernet coverage, I'll probably re-install the hacks until I download the update at a later date. That is unless I get the update prior to that time.


----------



## Pushka

Apparently you need to keep whispernet on continually because the download occurs over a period of time - ie days!  It is 13meg in size. I received mine today and it arrived very quickly - I think far too quickly to have downloaded a file of that size.


----------



## Crystalmes

I want mine!!! hahaha. I keep checking.


----------



## LauraB

I loaded it on my usDX (it was 2.3.3, my kindle has 2.3.4  but as you follow the thread it gives a link for from the 2.3.4).  It loaded quickly and restarted in about the same time as the font hack. I'm working with it on the DX to decide if I want it on the k2i or not. So far so good. The 2.5, from the ink to mobilereads, is working great on the DXus.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm assuming that the update can come through if Whispernet is left on, even if the Kindle is in sleep mode. Is that right? Seems as if it would be pretty random to have the update come through while one is actively using the Kindle.


----------



## Linjeakel

Cindy416 said:


> I'm assuming that the update can come through if Whispernet is left on, even if the Kindle is in sleep mode. Is that right? Seems as if it would be pretty random to have the update come through while one is actively using the Kindle.


Amazon say it should be in sleep mode (with Whispernet on) in order to get the update, though I think some people have had it arrive in the middle of reading something. As long as you have WN on and any hacks taken off, you should be OK.


----------



## Granvillen

I just read on a blog that in the first 2 waves, 20,000 units were upgraded.  Wave 3 has begun.  Apparently it takes a long time for all the downloads to take place, almost a whole day.  That is not for individual units, but the entire Wave. Also, according to this blog, the remainder over the next 2 weeks is on schedule.  BTW the blog is the Kindle Review via the World Press.


----------



## mom2karen

I got it last night on my K2i.


----------



## Kathy

mom2karen said:


> I got it last night on my K2i.


Great.  I hope I get mine soon.


----------



## CaroleC

I will probably be the last person to get it. (sigh). Oh well. 

It was announced on April 28th, if I recall correctly. Today is May 14th and I assume it will be distributed to the rest of us on or before May 31st. So, we only have 17 more days to wait and we have already waited 16 days.


----------



## r0b0d0c

CaroleC said:


> I will probably be the last person to get it. (sigh). Oh well.
> 
> It was announced on April 28th, if I recall correctly. Today is May 14th and I assume it will be distributed to the rest of us on or before May 31st. So, we only have 17 more days to wait and we have already waited 16 days.


Mine will accompany yours....

I'm not very patient, but I've NEVER gotten an update via WN, although I leave it on every night to download the morning newspapers - within a few days after reading about an update, I download it from Amazon and do a manual update.....


----------



## CaroleC

r0b0d0c said:


> Mine will accompany yours....
> 
> I'm not very patient, but I've NEVER gotten an update via WN, although I leave it on every night to download the morning newspapers - within a few days after reading about an update, I download it from Amazon and do a manual update.....


Me too. I just bought my Kindle in April, but had to do a manual update in order to go from 2.3 to 2.3.3. It never updated via Whispernet. But, on the bright side, now I feel pretty confident about doing a manual update since I have already done it once.


----------



## Kathy

First thing I do in the morning is check to see if I got the update. Still waiting.


----------



## Annalog

Waiting for replacement Kindle so no longer impatient for update.


----------



## Elitekross

I was lucky. my dx was malfunctioning but still in warrenty, and i just got my replacement yesterday (on a side not, one day shipping is great) and i was surprised to find new features. i didn't even know about the update


----------



## MrTsMom

So nice of the Air Force to schedule my son's leave from Germany just in time to get his 2.5 update!


----------



## Jesslyn

I'm obsessing over the update, and today I'm noticing that my WN bars have been 'active' all morning so my level of obsessiveness has been kicked up a notch. Usually the WN bars go on and off, so I'm hoping I'm in the next batch of updatees
...heavy sigh....


----------



## Kathy

Me too. It is the first thing I look for in the morning. Still no update.


----------



## genuineheidi

Jesslyn, what do you mean by "active"?


----------



## Jesslyn

When I turn on WN, my bars will turn black (active), then after a time all of them will be clear.Also, when I wake it up, they'll be inactive for a few seconds. This morning, they've been active. I'm going to check my update (or no -update) status later this afternoon--with much anticipation and a healthy dose of impatience.


----------



## genuineheidi

And here, I thought Kindle Watch was maddening!!!


----------



## Kathy

genuineheidi said:


> And here, I thought Kindle Watch was maddening!!!


I agree. At least with Kindle Watch you could track your package.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I haven't heard of anyone else getting it since last Wednesday (?), I believe it was Wednesday.  Nobody else has posted that they've gotten anything.  I watch the Amazon Kindle boards for news like that.

It's now May 16 and I'm still leaving my Whispernet on all the time, but my excitement was died off quite a bit.  At first I was checking a few times every day but now I just do it about once a day.  I'm reading a couple of library books on my Sony so I'm not reading my Kindle right now.


----------



## Linjeakel

PG4003 said:


> I haven't heard of anyone else getting it since last Wednesday (?), I believe it was Wednesday. Nobody else has posted that they've gotten anything. I watch the Amazon Kindle boards for news like that.
> 
> It's now May 16 and I'm still leaving my Whispernet on all the time, but my excitement was died off quite a bit. At first I was checking a few times every day but now I just do it about once a day. I'm reading a couple of library books on my Sony so I'm not reading my Kindle right now.


I got mine Thursday night....


----------



## mom2karen

I got mine Thursday too.


----------



## Kathy

mom2karen said:


> I got mine Thursday too.


I'm so jealous.


----------



## ak rain

I wish Amazon would place the option for manual download.
sylvia


----------



## Mandy

I was pretty relaxed about the update when it was announced, but I'm beginning to get really impatient now that I've had time to think up my collections.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I understand why Amazon is waiting to put up the Manual download, and I honestly can't blame them.

It appears there's a bin for each version that's out there. 

K2 2.3, 2.3.3, 2.3.4,
k2i 2.3, 2.3.3, 2.3.4
dx 2.3, 2.3.3, 2.3.4
dxi 2.3, 2.3.3, 2.3.4

From what I've seen here on the boards, I can tell you that if they put all those up, people WILL be downloading the wrong ones right and left. That's going to result in TONS of calls to CS because their Kindle won't update. 

The number one problem I run across when helping people install/uninstall the hacks is people have downloaded the wrong file. Many people don't know that just because they live in the US, they might still have an international Kindle. They automatically assume they have a US version because they don't know it changed some time back.

Just my thoughts on the subject after some observation.


----------



## Kathy

Heather, you are probably right. It is kinda fun waiting. It reminds of when the first K2 orders were coming. At least here we have someone to share our waiting time.


----------



## odelay

They could just make the manual download available from each user's "manage your kindle" page. They just need to set it up so that the file that is downloaded is the correct one for the user that is logged in. Their device type will be known from the device registration process / serial number, and the current fw revision could be learnt from the latest whispernet sync the user has made. Would make more sense to me than a single public page to download the files.


----------



## ak rain

its the only way I will get is by manual down load
sylvia


----------



## Seamonkey

I want it now..  now that I'm aware it is out there, I will be leaving WN on overnight while it is on the charger.


----------



## Kathy

Seamonkey said:


> I want it now.. now that I'm aware it is out there, I will be leaving WN on overnight while it is on the charger.


Me too. I have been leaving the WN on day and night. Hopefully soon.


----------



## SerenityFL

Nodog:  I'm in agreement with you.  At first, I, too, was caught up in all the excitement and was anxious to get the update.  Kept uninstalling the ss hack, plugging in my Kindle, turning on the Whispernet, trying to find some sort of signal, waiting, looking, waiting, checking, waiting, synching, waiting, putting the hack back on before I went to bed to read, repeating the process again the next day...  But when I think about it, it's not a pressing thing for me for almost exactly the same reasons you posted.

This is not to say I do not appreciate it or that I won't enjoy it because I do and I will.  I just realized that for me it's not nearly as important as it is for others.  So, I can wait.  I'll probably have to wait for manual upload anyway since I hardly ever get a Whispernet signal out where I live that's worth anything.  

Besides, Emily Dickinson scares me.  What is the gawking at anyway?


----------



## Bigal-sa

Linjeakel said:


> I got mine Thursday night....


Ah, so it is getting to Kindles outside the US


----------



## suicidepact

Glad to see that Amazon aren't keeping the updates to U.S. only.


----------



## Pushka

Lulucello, who is in Mexico, was the first one on kindleboards to receive it in the first rollout.  I got it (Australia) in the second wave last week.


----------



## Linjeakel

Bigal-sa said:


> Ah, so it is getting to Kindles outside the US


Yes, people on KB have posted from all over the world about getting the update. So far as anyone can tell, it's totally random.


----------



## lvilgen

I feel that this update has been the some of the worst customer experience I've had. When Apple releases an update, everyone gets it at the same time; even if they announce it early. I find it unacceptable that they don't have the update available for manual download on their website. To be honest, I'm angry and upset with Amazon. If they do the next update the same way I don't think I'll be buying another Kindle.

This whole experience is very frustrating and I think there are many Kindle owners who would agree with me.


----------



## happyblob

lvilgen said:


> I feel that this update has been the some of the worst customer experience I've had. When Apple releases an update, everyone gets it at the same time; even if they announce it early. I find it unacceptable that they don't have the update available for manual download on their website. To be honest, I'm angry and upset with Amazon. If they do the next update the same way I don't think I'll be buying another Kindle.
> 
> This whole experience is very frustrating and I think there are many Kindle owners who would agree with me.


Patience, young padawan.


----------



## Seamonkey

Remember, we are getting the update via FREE wireless and I kind of appreciate it that they don't just chuck all the updates at once which could slow us down when we want to use the wireless.

Yes, it would be nice if they had the update available online but maybe they are still gettng feedback and will tweak the software.

So I'm patient..

BUT I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## Granvillen

I am beginning to think that some of the users of the Kindle are the worst customers.  People bought the Kindle prior to any updates being announced and were happy.  Now, because THEY are not number 1 in getting the update, they are crying that Amazon is the WORST company.  I have a Mac, and let me tell you that Apple is no great shakes on updates or customer service.  If I whinned every time I didn't get an update first because I am me, I would not have any computers or electonic devices.  Grow up, people.  If you don't like the way Amazon is upgrading, then buy other Ereader.  Get over it, you are one of several million theat do not have the update.  Read a book on the Kindle you dislike.


----------



## RamTheHammer

Granvillen said:


> I am beginning to think that some of the users of the Kindle are the worst customers. People bought the Kindle prior to any updates being announced and were happy. Now, because THEY are not number 1 in getting the update, they are crying that Amazon is the WORST company. I have a Mac, and let me tell you that Apple is no great shakes on updates or customer service. If I whinned every time I didn't get an update first because I am me, I would not have any computers or electonic devices. Grow up, people. If you don't like the way Amazon is upgrading, then buy other Ereader. Get over it, you are one of several million theat do not have the update. Read a book on the Kindle you dislike.


Since Day 1 of K1 there has been an outcry for a better way to organize the books! So Kindlers were happy and sad! Now Amazon has created an environment of haves and have nots! Some people are using 2.5 and saying how much they like the collections and the rest of us are just left high and dry. Am I going to give up my K2? No frigging way! But I still want collections NOW!

EDIT: When I get 2.5 I will most likely start complaining because we don't have sub-collections!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

lvilgen said:


> When Apple releases an update, everyone gets it at the same time; even if they announce it early.


As a reminder: the update hasn't officially been released yet. Only announced. Yes, they've sent it out to some people ahead of general release. Because one didn't get, it doesn't mean anything except that one's Kindle wasn't drawn out of the hat. No room for complaining until "late May" has passed, since that's when it's announced for.

That's my take on it, anyway.



Granvillen said:


> I am beginning to think that some of the users of the Kindle are the worst customers.


That might be a bit strong. After all, 90% of Kindle users probably have no idea it's even coming. And of the 15,000 or so who are KB members, it's only a very, very few who have expressed any strong feelings about not having it yet. . . .most are just antsy. 

So. . . . .Deep breaths, everyone. . .it's May 17: 'late May' is just around the corner. . . . . .


----------



## Pushka

I think the issue for those who are waiting, is that many have received it and are pretty much excited by it, having wanted some kind of organisation for some time.  

Had kindle announced at the beginning of May that no-one would receive it until May 31, then everyone would simply know to wait, excitedly, until then.  But this isnt what they did - they started releasing it in waves, so every day people think 'maybe today is the day' - then nothing - for most.  So what they have done is raise people's hopes up, then dash then again. And that is where the angst is coming from.

I dont buy the beta testing stuff - no company would risk sending out untested firmware without people's consent.  Even windows asks if you want to download before actually doing so.

It is a 12 - 13 meg file - I think that Amazon could have loaded that on to the website for those that chose to do this themselves.  OK, so there are mutiple versions and that isnt a big deal either - if you use the wrong one it doesnt brick the kindle, it just doesnt update, so there is no risk there.

I suspect Amazon has been swamped with more queries about 'when will I get it' rather than something that is wrong with the firmware.  So they most likely havent saved themselves any work by doing it this way, quite the opposite.

And Apple always makes it available to everyone at the same time.  I have received the update, and I am pleased about that as I am travelling next week to a country that doesnt have whispernet and nor will I have a computer I can download a large file too.  But I still think that Amazon could have done this a lot better.

How can anyone be considered a whinger if they just want some equity in the product.  That doesnt make people bad customers.  And people who bought the kindle would not have known the finer detail about how the kindle is (not) organised.  I spoke to some people the other day who were thinking of getting one, but were surprised that (pre 2.5) the books were simply listed on multiple pages.  The kindle is hardly viewable prior to purchase in the local bookstore!  So there has been a lot of waiting for this update and the way Amazon has selectively distributed it really isnt a model for customer service.


----------



## RamTheHammer

What Pushka said - and I'm glad you got your update prior to your trip.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Pushka said:


> So what they have done is raise people's hopes up, then dash then again.


No they haven't. Amazon said "Late May." Amazon didn't tell anyone they would get it early and have said late May all along. If people are getting their hopes up to get something today that they were told they would get in late May its their own **** fault. Not Amazon.

Amazon staggers the updates so that if problems occur Kindle CS isn't swamped with calls. It makes dealing with problems much easier. Quite frankly I would rather have the updates in waves so that when I call CS because I am having a problem I actually have a representative thats in a good mood and not one who has answered this exact same calls 100 times in the passed hour and is sick of dealing with it.



> And people who bought the kindle would not have known the finer detail about how the kindle is (not) organised.


I managed to buy a Kindle and know that it did not have folders, that it did not do library books or PDFs (at the time).

This is the best way to keep complaints to a minimum and to keep 


> How can anyone be considered a whinger if they just want some equity in the product.


 Because they were told when they would get the update. By late May. No one told them they would be getting it any sooner than that. Its like shipping something with UPS and getting an expected delivery range of the 26th-30th and getting it the 24th, and then ordering again and getting the estimated delivery date of 26th-30th and not getting it till the 28th and getting pissed because you didn't get your package earlier than promised.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Like Ann said, the update has been announced but not officially released. As for it being released May 31, I don't believe I've ever seen an actual date attached to it, just late May. For those comparing it to apple, I'm pretty sure there's usually a delay between the time their updates are announced and released (and for those impatient people who have to have the update as soon as possible, it's often available with a bit of googling sooner than the actual release day)

I expect that it will be available to download on various message boards before it's available at Amazon. Someone WILL grab the .bin files before they're installed eventually. 

I suspect Amazon will release it when they're ready to.


----------



## Pushka

Yes, that is true with Apple, the announcement is made and then perhaps a month or so later, then the update is available, but it is available to everyone at the same time.  And that was the context of my post.

I wonder what makes an 'official release' versus 'unofficial release' though.  

Riddlemethis, good for you knowing it didnt have any organisation before you bought it, but many have never seen a kindle before purchase to see the way it is structured, and it isnt something that is mentioned on Amazon's page.  The Sony ereader has always had some kind of structure, so it is reasonable to expect the kindle had the same.  Given that people have been receiving it for the last two weeks, then of course people are thinking they might be next - simple human nature.  How many here immediately took their hacks off in anticipation, and how many have the wireless on in the hopes they get it soon?  Or check their system number everyday.  Their choice?  Yes of course.  

Amazon is still getting lots of calls, but more to do with the 'when will I get it'.


----------



## Granvillen

And now for the answer to the 'holy grail' (Collections) read:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=914923&postcount=7


----------



## Pushka

And I can confirm that once your collections are set up, it takes literally seconds, to add or delete a book. I have no idea what that person is saying, it is wrong wrong wrong. Maybe a troll for another reader perhaps. Or there is something wrong with their kindle.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=914923&postcount=7

The update makes the kindle way more reader friendly. Just wish I could have captured that dratted bin to share.


----------



## Kathy

I'm not really upset about the update. I would love to get it, but know that it is coming within the next couple of weeks. I think it more excitement for me than disappointment.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've been thinking about this for the past couple of days and I'm not as anxious about the update anymore because I've decided to keep my hacks on and not update.    

For me it's taking away or changing more than it's giving me in return. I don't need the larger fonts, I just want different fonts. I don't care for the new Go To area on the menu, that's just an extra step, I don't like that they've changed how the next page key works (I almost always press and hold it about 2 lines too early). 

Now that I've edited the metadata of all my books in calibre, I've been able to organize them the way I'd like (they actually sort properly by author and I fiddled with publishing dates to get them to display in series order) so collections aren't as necessary as before. If I want to read a book by Nora Roberts, I just push the R button and it skips right to the R's (and I don't have to worry that some of them might be sorted with the N's). I'm not crazy that the collections only sort by most recent first instead of alphabetically and that you can't make subcollections. 

Password protect the Kindle? I'd rather just password protect certain collections and my archives. Putting a password on the whole Kindle is again, just another step.

Twitter/Facebook? If it Tweeted more than just a link maybe, but as it is now, no thanks. 

Maybe once the hackers are able to get new screensaver and font hacks up, or the app store goes live with apps I just HAVE to have, I'll reconsider, but for now, the hacks are back on, and I'm no longer stressing about the update. (I do still want to make the Utter Crap & Smut collections though)


----------



## SerenityFL

Did I miss an announcement by Amazon that said, "late May"?  The official announcement on the Kindle forum says, "We will begin rolling out a free software update over the coming weeks..."  

I didn't see anything that said any date or by a specific time frame.  Enlighten me, please?


----------



## suicidepact

The announcement basically says it's a graduated release but sometime in "late May" it will be a general release, which means available to to all either wirelessly or downloadable.


----------



## mistyd107

how are they changing the next pg button?  I must have missed that


----------



## luvmy4brats

mistyd107 said:


> how are they changing the next pg button? I must have missed that


With the update, the page turns when you press the button, not when you release it. Right now, you can press and hold it until you're ready for the page to turn. When you let up on the button it turns.


----------



## tbonney

luvmy4brats said:


> With the update, the page turns when you press the button, not when you release it. Right now, you can press and hold it until you're ready for the page to turn. When you let up on the button it turns.


For me that is one of the first things I want to get rid of. When I click something I want something to happen when I click and not 2 seconds later. For me it adds to the feeling of the Kindle being slower on refresh than it really is.


----------



## Linjeakel

SerenityFL said:


> suicidepact, can you link me to where it says "late May"? I have read that announcement several times, going slowly thinking I missed it and do not see May in there anywhere.
> 
> Is there some other place people are getting their information? If so, where is that?
> 
> Thanks.


It's on the Amazon Kindle Support pages - http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680


----------



## Linjeakel

luvmy4brats said:


> ........I'm not crazy that the collections only sort by most recent first instead of alphabetically ......


I've managed to get around that somewhat by giving all my collections names beginning with a * i.e. *read *sci-fi etc. then instead of sorting by collection, sort by title and although this means all your items show on the home pages instead of just collections and things not in a collection, it does mean that all your collections show first and in alphabetical order and you can just ignore the pages that come after that. I've also got one called **Currently Reading which will always sort to the top and means I can always find the book(s) I'm reading at the moment without having to do a 'most recent' sort after I've been browsing.

The new feature is by no means perfect or comprehensive, but with a little jiggery pokery and forward planning, you can make it slightly better than it was designed. Maybe I should ask for a job with Amazon?


----------



## suicidepact

Thanks Linjeakel, for some reason I'm seeing Serenity's post that you responded to.


----------



## hawkangel

So, are these update waves going by 'how early/late people bought their Kindle'?
I got mine in early March and I live in Australia.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It does not appear so.  Seems random as to both time and location. . . . .


----------



## zephyrs

I have installed a font hack on my kindle2..do i have to uninstall it before it updates?  It is the only hack installed.


----------



## pidgeon92

fuzzykno said:


> I have installed a font hack on my kindle2..do i have to uninstall it before it updates?


Yes, you must uninstall the hack.


----------



## PinkKindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I've been thinking about this for the past couple of days and I'm not as anxious about the update anymore because I've decided to keep my hacks on and not update.


I had the same plan. I also had the same plan with the 2.3.3 update. Unfortunately, for me at least, this plan isn't working. 

I waited for a long time on the 2.3.3 update -- well after everyone else seemed to have it. I just never took off my hacks, because I didn't really care about the update, and I didn't want to go through the trouble. Well, I started to notice that the Whispernet -- which was never absolutely fantastic in my house but definitely workable -- became ridiculously slow. I mean you could click on a book or on next page when looking through the list of top sellers, leave the room for 10-15 minutes, and when you came back MAYBE the page would have turned (but you'd have to take it out of sleep mode to see!). It finally dawned on me that this was probably happening because it was trying to download the 2.3.3 update. I took the hacks off, and it updated right away -- and WN problem solved. It all worked well again. Luckily, I was also able to rehack with the new versions right afterwards.

Well, now I'm having the same WN problem -- and I know it's trying to update. I really hate to take off my hacks and be without them -- but I don't think I have a choice. I really enjoy the ability to look at the Kindle Store from my Kindle (especially since I can't go to Amazon from my work computer, which is the computer I'm usually on) -- and at this point it's pretty much impossible. It barely will even let me look at my wish list! 

I guess I need to take off the hacks and let it update and then look at dead authors and bad fonts for the next few weeks.


----------



## zephyrs

I uninstalled and updated my K2 and was all happy when it looked like I was getting new software...unfortunetanly I must have had really old software cause it upgraded to 2.3.3 lol.  And let me tell you I forgot how ugly the original font is UGH...but will keep it until I get 2.5.


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

I WANT MY 2.5!

IMPATIENTLY WAITING


----------



## rapidblue

PinkKindle said:


> I had the same plan. I also had the same plan with the 2.3.3 update. Unfortunately, for me at least, this plan isn't working.
> 
> I waited for a long time on the 2.3.3 update -- well after everyone else seemed to have it. I just never took off my hacks, because I didn't really care about the update, and I didn't want to go through the trouble. Well, I started to notice that the Whispernet -- which was never absolutely fantastic in my house but definitely workable -- became ridiculously slow. I mean you could click on a book or on next page when looking through the list of top sellers, leave the room for 10-15 minutes, and when you came back MAYBE the page would have turned (but you'd have to take it out of sleep mode to see!). It finally dawned on me that this was probably happening because it was trying to download the 2.3.3 update. I took the hacks off, and it updated right away -- and WN problem solved. It all worked well again. Luckily, I was also able to rehack with the new versions right afterwards.
> 
> Well, now I'm having the same WN problem -- and I know it's trying to update. I really hate to take off my hacks and be without them -- but I don't think I have a choice. I really enjoy the ability to look at the Kindle Store from my Kindle (especially since I can't go to Amazon from my work computer, which is the computer I'm usually on) -- and at this point it's pretty much impossible. It barely will even let me look at my wish list!
> 
> I guess I need to take off the hacks and let it update and then look at dead authors and bad fonts for the next few weeks.


Hi there @PinkKindle. Seeing you're in Aus, I'm assuming you're using a K2i? If so, please could you plug your Kindle into your computer and see if the .bin file is lying on your Kindle - hopefully we can get a copy of it from you to try update our K2i Kindles


----------



## rapidblue

@PinkKindle - oops, my mistake, you not from Australia - sorry  I'm reading too many posts at the same time again and getting confused...
Nonetheless, which Kindle do you have?


----------



## mlewis78

Collections aren't a big thing for me.  I have folders in Cybook Opus and all I really care is that I'm able to access the books I'm reading now near the top of the list.


----------



## SerenityFL

Linjeakel:  Yes, I finally found it after I wrote that second post.  I started reading some of the posts by Kindlers and followed the link to the help page.

I deleted that post...but it looks like you saw it before I did.  Thanks.


----------



## PinkKindle

Well I looked outside, and that is definitely not Australia out there.   Kind of disappointing really . . . 

I have the US K2, bought before the K2i came out.  

And after going through the trouble of removing the hacks and leaving the WN for the last few hours -- I'm still at 2.3.3.  Sigh.  Maybe it's not the update and my WN is just having a bad several days?  Or maybe it will just take a while to finish updating on my slow WN?  Either way, now that the hacks are off, I guess I'll just leave the WN on and see what happens.


----------



## ElAguila

Hopefully they will release this update on their website soon. I don't they there is any particular method to how they choose which kindles to push the update to.


----------



## LauraB

ElAguila said:


> Hopefully they will release this update on their website soon. I don't they there is any particular method to how they choose which kindles to push the update to.


  I don't see how they can have all these different versions of hardware, with so many different levels of software ie: 2.3, 2.3.3, 2.4 and have no "particular method to how they choose which kindles to push the update to."


----------



## Linjeakel

LauraB said:


> I don't see how they can have all these different versions of hardware, with so many different levels of software ie: 2.3, 2.3.3, 2.4 and have no "particular method to how they choose which kindles to push the update to."


It does seem strange, yet it is true, even just judging by the relatively small sampling of people here on KB. Updates have been sent out to Kindlers all over the world, with all four different types of Kindle and with all different firmware versions. Perhaps that's deliberate as they want to find out if any of the combinations cause a problem, but if it isn't a random thing, it's mighty complicated!


----------



## LauraB

It can't be random or people would be getting the wrong file for the wrong hardware. My guess is they are somehow using something like a random number generator for each scenario and so people who have a k2i with 2.3.3 will be randomly selected from there. Does that make sense?


----------



## Linjeakel

LauraB said:


> It can't be random or people would be getting the wrong file for the wrong hardware. My guess is they are somehow using something like a random number generator for each scenario and so people who have a k2i with 2.3.3 will be randomly selected from there. Does that make sense?


The connection between the Amazon servers and Kindles are two-way, so I think it's more likely that Whispernet reaches out at random to any Kindle with wireless on and gets a hardware/firmware id back and then sends the appropriate file.


----------



## LauraB

I thnk people are putting to much thought into something when no one except the programsers and their supervisors know   .  We will likely never know how they choose to do it.


----------



## Linjeakel

LauraB said:


> I thnk people are putting to much thought into something when no one except the programsers and their supervisors know  . We will likely never know how they choose to do it.


LOL You're right of course, but for those still waiting it's something to talk about, trying to figure out if they're next in line! I'd like to know why I've got it already on my K2i and not my DXi....


----------



## LauraB

Linjeakel said:


> LOL You're right of course, but for those still waiting it's something to talk about, trying to figure out if they're next in line! I'd like to know why I've got it already on my K2i and not my DXi....


I got it on my DX and not my k2i


----------



## matilda314

I've had my K2's WN on constantly since late April.  Still nothing.  Have my collections all planned out and would really like to get the update...sigh.  I'll keep waiting.  Hopefully soon.


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read

I still do not have the update as well. All the more reason to validate why my name for my Kindle is Patience..hahahah


----------



## Cardinal

I can't wait for Collections.  I have tagged my Kindle books, and have downloaded over 300 books to sideload.  I have over thirty pages on my Kindle and over a hundred books archived.

I'm ready for the update.


----------



## geoffthomas

While we are waiting for the upgrade, has anyone heard further info about the Font and Screensaver hacks for it?


----------



## Pushka

The hacks cant be developed until the developers receive the bin files (all of them) from Amazon.  So until Amazon release the update properly, no hacks.  The developers of Calibre havent got the bin files either.  But the current hacks definately dont work with 2.5 update.


----------



## happyblob

I wonder how much time does it take for the developers to come up with the hacks.


----------



## Kathy

Still nothing.


----------



## Linjeakel

happyblob said:


> I wonder how much time does it take for the developers to come up with the hacks.


I wouldn't expect it would take a huge amount of time, particularly as this would just be an update. But remember, they can't start working on it till they have v2.5 themselves, and if they don't get it till the end of May.....


----------



## lene1949

Yeah... I'm still waiting, but at least we're still in May..


----------



## kimbertay

Every morning now one of the first things I do is check for 2.5 on my beloved Kindle! 
Still not there though...........I am the type of person that likes instant gratification so this is killing me!


----------



## mrscottishman

I wonder why if they know the update is good to go and that is my understanding, they just don't post it for computer download?



Seems too simple to me, I must be overlooking something.

Scott


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The point is, it hasn't been officially released yet.  When it is, I'm sure the files will be available at Amazon.


----------



## CaroleC

Only 10 more days until May ends!! With great anticipation, we can start the countdown now, I think.

........10.......


----------



## rosedaughter

I've grudgingly taken off my screen saver hack, and anxiously awaiting for my update and then reinstall the hack again (when it comes out for the new version of course)  

Some of those authors are scary....


----------



## Labrynth

*sigh* Getting real tired of waiting for it.


----------



## Jesslyn

Let me quote (with permission) a post from another forum:
Up until this point Amazon has always seemed to be at least trying to do the right thing by me, but this just feels poorly thought-out. You don't make a grand announcement of the addition of the single most hotly requested feature, then inexplicably ensure that it'll stay out of the hands of 80% of your customers until most of the enthusiasm evaporates and is replaced by frustration, or simple "whatever."

Says it all.....


----------



## JaneD

I'm trying to be patient, I really am! But I just can't help myself from checking (3, 4 times a day) for the update.  Still, I will not allow myself to become angry about not having it yet, when the official announcement said it would be released "end of May." It is not yet the end of May. So I am not yet angry.

I will, however, allow myself to become angry on June 1.


----------



## Casse

Jesslyn said:


> Let me quote (with permission) a post from another forum:
> Up until this point Amazon has always seemed to be at least trying to do the right thing by me, but this just feels poorly thought-out. You don't make a grand announcement of the addition of the single most hotly requested feature, then inexplicably ensure that it'll stay out of the hands of 80% of your customers until most of the enthusiasm evaporates and is replaced by frustration, or simple "whatever."
> 
> Says it all.....


Agreed.... between the crap with Penguin and this I'm very unhappy with Amazon


----------



## mrscottishman

JaneD said:


> I will, however, allow myself to become angry on June 1.


Me too!

Scott


----------



## ElAguila

Well I finally gave up and decided to wait until they post the update. I get really bad wifi reception where I am and it is never in 3G but always 1X so it really drains the battery. To bad they made it so difficult for others to be able to get the update file off of their newly updated kindle to share with us. At least the DX users were able to get it.


----------



## karijos

Kindle 2.5 would be great to have but I decided to wait until the upgrade is officially released and not drive myself crazy.

My tip, while you are waiting is to stop worrying and simply read a book on your kindle


----------



## Seamonkey

I downloaded the bin file posted in another thread here and moved it to the Kindle via USB and then installed..  this on my DX.


----------



## suicidepact

Well since I've since left the U.S. with my U.S. K2, I re-installed all my hacks just before flying and will just infrequently check back here when I can or with Amazon once June arrives. What I wonder about is will it be safe for me to install a downloaded upgrade (once it's out) for my correct device, and install it even though it won't be able to sync with Amazon after install because it's not in WhisperNet range? My K2 is US only and I'll be in Europe working thru August. I'd hate to have to wait until then just because I don't have a K2i.


----------



## Linjeakel

I can't see why not being able to sync with Amazon would affect having the upgrade - there are some users who _never_ have access to whispernet and do everyhting via usb and surely Amazon must have accounted for that.


----------



## dizzyd

I was able to download the link for the DXI yesterday and it worked perfectly.

I had basically given up and was just not going to think about it - but happened to try a link posted on another forum and it worked instantly!



Dawn


----------



## chocochibi

Someone else on mobileread has posted that they used the DXi bin file from there and now their kindle doesn't work. They said it keeps resetting and says "Your Kindle needs repair". It keeps alternating from "your Kindle is starting up" and "Software update" screens with flashing in between.

I don't know, maybe their kindle was about to fail anyway, but it's worth thinking about before using the bin file.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chocochibi said:


> I don't know, maybe their kindle was about to fail anyway, but it's worth thinking about before using the bin file.


I agree 100%. . . . I don't expect there are people purposely putting 'bad stuff' in the file, but the fact is it's NOT the authorized file from Amazon since you didn't get it directly from them. If something goes wrong, they are under no obligation to help you out.

I can wait. . . . .


----------



## Kathy

kimbertay said:


> Every morning now one of the first things I do is check for 2.5 on my beloved Kindle!
> Still not there though...........I am the type of person that likes instant gratification so this is killing me!


Same here. I can't wait!


----------



## samuel20s

Dear All, 
I bought my kindle2 this week. 
I have installed the Unicode Fonts Hack for Kindle 2.3 for my Kindle2, but I saw below from the site.  I have already reverse the hack, but I wonder my k2 would update Firmware 2.5 automatically or not?  Anyone can answer me?  Thank you so much.

"Having this hack installed will cause installation of official Amazon.com updates to fail. This is normal. You’ll need to reverse the hack (see instuctions below), install the Amazon.com update manually and then reapply the hack."

thanks,
Sam


----------



## chocochibi

If you've removed your hacks, it should update automatically when they send the update for your kindle. Hopefully soon you'll be able to download the update from Amazon too.
(please let it be soon


----------



## Annalog

chocochibi said:


> I don't know, maybe their kindle was about to fail anyway, but it's worth thinking about before using the bin file.





Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree 100%. . . . I don't expect there are people purposely putting 'bad stuff' in the file, but the fact is it's NOT the authorized file from Amazon since you didn't get it directly from them. If something goes wrong, they are under no obligation to help you out.
> 
> I can wait. . . . .


I am also waiting.


----------



## suicidepact

Linjeakel said:


> I can't see why not being able to sync with Amazon would affect having the upgrade - there are some users who _never_ have access to whispernet and do everyhting via usb and surely Amazon must have accounted for that.


Thanks, Linjeakel. That's a bit more reassuring. I hadn't considered that there might be users with no connectivity until your post. Cheers!


----------



## drenee

Is anyone keeping track of who is getting the update and how it correlates with their "new" register date?  
Has anyone determined that there is a correlation?  
I hope that makes sense?
deb


----------



## Seamonkey

Just a silly question: how many of those who don't trust the bin file do have font and or screensaver hacks on the same kindles?  Guess it just depends on who we trust.


----------



## Pushka

Good point Seamonkey! And Calibre too which links into the kindle. 

There doesn't appear to be a relationship between the reset Register date as mine was April 29 but received the update in the last wave about 10 days ago.


----------



## Seamonkey

Apologies if this was discussed earlier, but how do we determine the reset Register date?


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Pushka.  I believe my new date is April 16.  I'm still curious as to why our dates changed if it has nothing to do with the update.  I've had my K2 whispernet on continuously for about 2 weeks now.  I'm a pretty patient person, so it really doesn't matter when mine updates.  In fact, I'd rather be last and all you smart people get the update first, so you can figure it out and tell me what I need to do.   
deb


----------



## Linjeakel

Seamonkey said:


> Apologies if this was discussed earlier, but how do we determine the reset Register date?


From the Home screen, press Menu then Settings. It's the first item on the list at the bottom of the 'Registration' section.


----------



## Seamonkey

No date on mine.  Under Registration mine just says the device and any content purchased in the kindle store are registered to
Registered User: my name
No date.

I feel better since of course that was where I as looking for a date


----------



## meglet

Seamonkey said:


> No date on mine. Under Registration mine just says the device and any content purchased in the kindle store are registered to
> Registered User: my name
> No date.
> 
> I feel better since of course that was where I as looking for a date


Is your wireless on? Or has it been on recently? I was looking at a coworker's Kindle yesterday, and he'd had the wireless off for so long that the registration date reset to yesterday's date when I turned it on.


----------



## Pushka

If you don't have any date then that is what happens when you get the update. Sure you don't have 2.5?


----------



## BlueQuill

Just got the 2.5 update overnight. My registration date had changed to April 14. Pleasantly surprised to get this one automatically, because I'd had to manually update to 2.3.3 after waiting months for the automatic update.


----------



## 4Katie

I've been leaving Whispernet on a lot, but still no update.


----------



## Kathy

4Katie said:


> I've been leaving Whispernet on a lot, but still no update.


Me Too.


----------



## akgreen

Me too


----------



## mrscottishman

My Kindle makes noise on my computer when the wireless is on.  I have a business cell phone that is ATT that does the same, but my verizon phone does not.  This afternoon the Kindle has been cutting up on the computer, but no update yet.

The thing must check in with Mother Amazon from time to time.

Scott


----------



## leslieray

mrscottishman said:


> My Kindle makes noise on my computer when the wireless is on. I have a business cell phone that is ATT that does the same, but my verizon phone does not. This afternoon the Kindle has been cutting up on the computer, but no update yet.
> 
> The thing must check in with Mother Amazon from time to time.
> 
> 
> mrscottishman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Kindle makes noise on my computer when the wireless is on. I have a business cell phone that is ATT that does the same, but my verizon phone does not. This afternoon the Kindle has been cutting up on the computer, but no update yet.
> 
> The thing must check in with Mother Amazon from time to time.
> 
> Scott
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about the 'noise' you get from your Kindle through your computer. We have the same thing happen through our television as well as my iPod speakers/docking station. Can always tell when some sort of signal is coming into one of our many wireless devices or cell phones. AT & T is our provider. It does sound like some alien communication is taking place!
> 
> Scott
Click to expand...




mrscottishman said:


> My Kindle makes noise on my computer when the wireless is on. I have a business cell phone that is ATT that does the same, but my verizon phone does not. This afternoon the Kindle has been cutting up on the computer, but no update yet.
> 
> The thing must check in with Mother Amazon from time to time.
> 
> Scott


----------



## CaroleC

CaroleC said:


> Only 10 more days until May ends!! With great anticipation, we can start the countdown now, I think.
> 
> ........10.......


My wireless has been on constantly since April 28th, with no results. BUT, just 8 more days to wait, by now.

.........8........


----------



## meglet

One more week of leaving my wireless on, waiting anxiously for the update. By my logic, the week should go like this:


Monday May 24 - my Kindle should get selected for the update, since my "new" reg date is Apr 24.
Tuesday - Friday - my Kindle takes the previously mentioned "4-5 days" to download it's update in pieces
Friday or Saturday - Amazon FINALLY posts the download online to beat the "end of May deadline" since I doubt they'd post it on a Monday/holiday, I get tired of waiting for the wireless download, download the update, and FINALLY have Collections on my Kindle.

OK, I'll admit there is absolutely no basis in truth for any of this, but it should shut my brain up long enough to get through the particularly unpleasant week coming up at work.


----------



## Seamonkey

I manually updated and have no date.  Version: Kindle 2.5 (472900057) and I seem to have the new features and they are working..  my wireless is on several times a day, usually, and certainly had been on after i did the update.  No date currently.  To be honest, I never saw a date there that I was aware of.and I did install the past couple of updates, but always manually.


----------



## mrscottishman

meglet said:


> One more week of leaving my wireless on, waiting anxiously for the update. By my logic, the week should go like this:
> 
> 
> Monday May 24 - my Kindle should get selected for the update, since my "new" reg date is Apr 24.
> Tuesday - Friday - my Kindle takes the previously mentioned "4-5 days" to download it's update in pieces
> Friday or Saturday - Amazon FINALLY posts the download online to beat the "end of May deadline" since I doubt they'd post it on a Monday/holiday, I get tired of waiting for the wireless download, download the update, and FINALLY have Collections on my Kindle.
> 
> OK, I'll admit there is absolutely no basis in truth for any of this, but it should shut my brain up long enough to get through the particularly unpleasant week coming up at work.


Thanks! I searched the site and found where the place they haven't posted the update. I guess I should post a link for those that don't want to download it.

Scott


----------



## planet_janet

Still no update here, and my wireless has been turned on for 3-4 weeks at this point.  I have the feeling that I am not going to get the update push and will be downloading it once it's been made available on amazon.


----------



## Toby

Same here. I was thinking that this is the last week. Since I waited a month & nothing happened for the last update, I had to manually update myself. I've left my wireless on, continuously this time, since I 1st heard of the announcement this time. I have to keep unplugging & plugging the cord in all day long as I use it as my battery is getting a workout.


----------



## Labrynth

I WANT MY 2.5 UPDATE ALREADY!!!

Sorry, had to get that off my chest.  *sigh* Worried that I won't get it since I never got the 2.3.4 update.  And it didn't seem worth it to do manually.


----------



## Linjeakel

Labrynth said:


> I WANT MY 2.5 UPDATE ALREADY!!!
> 
> Sorry, had to get that off my chest. *sigh* Worried that I won't get it since* I never got the 2.3.4 update. And it didn't seem worth it to do manually.*


They never put the file up for manual updating to 2.3.4 so the only people who had it were those that got it automatically.


----------



## Crystalmes

I was so hoping I would wake this morning to an update or at least an email saying it was ready for manual dl


----------



## Laurie

Labrynth said:


> I WANT MY 2.5 UPDATE ALREADY!!!
> 
> Sorry, had to get that off my chest. *sigh* Worried that I won't get it since I never got the 2.3.4 update. And it didn't seem worth it to do manually.


I never got the other one either.... I'm still on 2.3. I've had whispernet on at all times for weeks now (since the update was announced) and still nothing.


----------



## matilda314

My registration date is April 13th, 2010.  Still no 2.5 here.

Question about the current version I'm running.  When I check it it shows version 2.3, however that is then followed by a longer number in parenthesis.  I've read things here and there about versions 2.3.3, 2.3.4 etc.  Does this mean I never got those updates?  And should I be concerned about that?

Sorry if these are questions covered before here.  I'm new to the board and to the more technical aspects of my K2 I've been reading about on here.  I'm learning a lot.

Thank you
Melissa


----------



## aslagle

matilda314 said:


> When I check it it shows version 2.3, however that is then followed by a longer number in parenthesis. I've read things here and there about versions 2.3.3, 2.3.4 etc. Does this mean I never got those updates? And should I be concerned about that?


Yes, that means you didn't get those updates. I was in the same boat, as I almost never have WN on because of the battery drain.


----------



## BTackitt

I bought my new K2i from Amazon on the 14th of this month. It did not come with 2.5, and even though I prefer my own screensavers, I did not put any on it in anticipation. I have left my WN on 24/7 and still nada. 

I gotta say I LOVE the battery life on this K2i.. MUCH longer than my beloved K1. I loathed turning on the WN on it because I could literally watch the battery drain away in like 3 minutes of use. but I wish the K3 would go back to the K1 style keys on the keyboard, I just don't like these new ones.


----------



## ulysses

i have a k2i.....my version is 2.3.2  am i missing an update,my whispernet is always on


----------



## Labrynth

I'm about to stop leaving WN on.  As everyone else has said, too much battery drain.  If I weren't reading a few left over DTBs now I probably wouldn't have left it on this long.  I don't understand why Amazon is taking SO long for this.  For crying out loud I'm starting to wonder if they're even past beta testing it.  There's not that much left of May and if the Kindleboards is considered a fairly good cross section of Kindle owners, not that many folks have gotten it so the story about a strain on their servers seems awful weak IMO.


----------



## Linjeakel

Labrynth said:


> .... if the Kindleboards is considered a fairly good cross section of Kindle owners, not that many folks have gotten it so the story about a strain on their servers seems awful weak IMO.


I'm one of the lucky ones to get it on my K2 mid May (although frustratingly not on my DX). But I agree with you. The wording on the website says "...We are rolling out the new software update to a *limited* group of Kindle users and plan a *broad* release in late May 2010..." They're quite clear that the early rollout is only to a chosen few and the vast majority will all get it at once at the end of this month. The suggestion that they're trying to spread the strain on their servers or CS doesn't seem to ring true.


----------



## RamTheHammer

Linjeakel said:


> I'm one of the lucky ones to get it on my K2 mid May (although frustratingly not on my DX). But I agree with you. The wording on the website says "...We are rolling out the new software update to a *limited* group of Kindle users and plan a *broad* release in late May 2010..." They're quite clear that the early rollout is only to a chosen few and the vast majority will all get it at once at the end of this month. The suggestion that they're trying to spread the strain on their servers or CS doesn't seem to ring true.


Where did you get end of May from? Late may has started!


----------



## Linjeakel

RamTheHammer said:


> Where did you get end of May from? Late may has started!


From the Kindle support pages on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680

Late May could mean the 31st!!


----------



## Just Wonderin

So where do the manual updates appear, once they're available.  I got my K2i last Thanksgiving.  I believe I still have 2.3...I don't think I ever got any of the other updates.  It makes me a bit uneasy to think that I won't get 2.5 either (even though everyone says "don't worry, you'll get it automatically).  So, if there's a place to find the manual update, please let me know where I might find it and how to go about updating.

If the answer is to go to "Sync and Check for items".  I've done that almost weekly since I first got my Kindle and never got any updates as far as I can tell.

Is there any place that I can actually verify what update I currently have?  When I go to settings, I see Version: Kindle 2.3 (399380047) any chance this is the 2.3.4 update?


----------



## Linjeakel

Just Wonderin said:


> So where do the manual updates appear, once they're available. I got my K2i last Thanksgiving. I believe I still have 2.3...I don't think I ever got any of the other updates. It makes me a bit uneasy to think that I won't get 2.5 either (even though everyone says "don't worry, you'll get it automatically). So, if there's a place to find the manual update, please let me know where I might find it and how to go about updating.
> 
> If the answer is to go to "Sync and Check for items". I've done that almost weekly since I first got my Kindle and never got any updates as far as I can tell.
> 
> Is there any place that I can actually verify what update I currently have? When I go to settings, I see Version: Kindle 2.3 (399380047) any chance this is the 2.3.4 update?


The manual updates should appear on the same page as the announcement about the update http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680 but it's not there yet. As soon as it is, you'll here it about all over KB - you won't be able to miss it!

Sync and check for items - this downloads any books you've ordered and sent to your Kindle and also syncs your notes and highlights etc with the Amazon server. It won't get you the update. They send the update out when they're ready and if you have your wireless on you'll get it and it'll install and restart automatically. If you haven't had it by the time the manual download is made available you can do it yourself by downloading the file and copying it to your Kindle. You'll be able to get instructions at the time if you're not sure what to do as everyone will be asking the same questions!

If it says 2.3 it's 2.3 - if it was 2.3.3 or 2.3.4 it would say so in full before the longer number in brackets.


----------



## Just Wonderin

Thanks for the clarification...now I will continue to wonder why I never received 2.3.3 or 2.3.4...I do turn my wireless on regularly...hmmmmmm


----------



## mrscottishman

Someone at Amazon is laughing and holding their sides, rolling on the floor.  It is all a myth.  There is no 2.5 update and the ones that say they have it are in on the joke.  "Oh yes, I got it, uh, last night!"  "Right, me too!" "Yes, all of us in Utah got it first, then I think Rhode Island is next."


At least that is what I am telling myself so I won't be stressing over it.

I got my kindle this month (after being a pc kindler) and my software is 2.3.3.  I was out of date when I turned it on.

There are a few things I wish they would send me.

1. Fix this sleep thing.  Every time the phone rings or I have to do something the blooming thing goes to sleep.  I tried coffee and that doesn't work. None of the dead authors will drink it. This sleep thing is a real problem when using the Text to Speech.  It doesn't come out of sleep well. Sometimes I have to go back to the home page and reload the book to get it to read again.  Who thought up that "we are going to make a book reader and instead of being like a book it will turn off on you every ten minutes and show some unrelated picture" thing?

2. Heck yes we need folders or something.  You could read a book by the time you find your book.  And while I am on it, why can't I enlarge the print on the home page so I can read it?  If you (Amazon) understand I need my glasses to read a book without enlarging the font you would think they (Amazon) would understand the home page isn't magic and can't be seen by us old, near blind folks either.  While they are fixing that, perhaps it wouldn't be too much trouble to put the whole title of the book on the home page?!?  Wrap it to the next line?  If the title of several books starts the same or is different volumes (I, II, II) you can't figure out which is which.

3. PDF support, no really, real PDF support.

If they sent me these things in an upgrade the kindle would be perfect!

Just thinking out loud,
Scott


----------



## Pirate

Linjeakel said:


> From the Kindle support pages on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680
> 
> Late May could mean the 31st!!


..At 11:59 PM..


----------



## Pirate

mrscottishman said:


> Someone at Amazon is laughing and holding their sides, rolling on the floor. It is all a myth. There is no 2.5 update and the ones that say they have it are in on the joke. "Oh yes, I got it, uh, last night!" "Right, me too!" "Yes, all of us in Utah got it first, then I think Rhode Island is next."
> 
> At least that is what I am telling myself so I won't be stressing over it.
> 
> I got my kindle this month (after being a pc kindler) and my software is 2.3.3. I was out of date when I turned it on.
> 
> There are a few things I wish they would send me.
> 
> 1. Fix this sleep thing. Every time the phone rings or I have to do something the blooming thing goes to sleep. I tried coffee and that doesn't work. None of the dead authors will drink it. This sleep thing is a real problem when using the Text to Speech. It doesn't come out of sleep well. Sometimes I have to go back to the home page and reload the book to get it to read again. Who thought up that "we are going to make a book reader and instead of being like a book it will turn off on you every ten minutes and show some unrelated picture" thing?
> 
> 2. Heck yes we need folders or something. You could read a book by the time you find your book. And while I am on it, why can't I enlarge the print on the home page so I can read it? If you (Amazon) understand I need my glasses to read a book without enlarging the font you would think they (Amazon) would understand the home page isn't magic and can't be seen by us old, near blind folks either. While they are fixing that, perhaps it wouldn't be too much trouble to put the whole title of the book on the home page?!? Wrap it to the next line? If the title of several books starts the same or is different volumes (I, II, II) you can't figure out which is which.
> 
> 3. PDF support, no really, real PDF support.
> 
> If they sent me these things in an upgrade the kindle would be perfect!
> 
> Just thinking out loud,
> Scott


My thoughts exactly. Amazon's kindle dept. is like Wal-Mart. If we don't have it, You don't need it.


----------



## Kathy

Rushed home and picked up my baby and she still doesn't have the update. Oh well, another day won't kill me.


----------



## Casse

Just Wonderin said:


> So where do the manual updates appear, once they're available. I got my K2i last Thanksgiving. I believe I still have 2.3...I don't think I ever got any of the other updates. It makes me a bit uneasy to think that I won't get 2.5 either (even though everyone says "don't worry, you'll get it automatically). So, if there's a place to find the manual update, please let me know where I might find it and how to go about updating.
> 
> If the answer is to go to "Sync and Check for items". I've done that almost weekly since I first got my Kindle and never got any updates as far as I can tell.
> 
> Is there any place that I can actually verify what update I currently have? When I go to settings, I see Version: Kindle 2.3 (399380047) any chance this is the 2.3.4 update?


I have the same as above except it reads 2.3.2 - I also received mine last Nov and no update as of yet


----------



## Hoosiermama

I got my Kindle for Christmas and am on version 2.3. So now I'm wondering why mine is out of date and whether I'll get this update, since apparently I missed the last one.

Between this and wishing that Guardian case would come out, I find myself doing a lot of checking!


----------



## JaneD

Hoosiermama, I'm in the same boat: I bought my Kindle in April and it had 2.3! Very confusing. Doesn't matter now, but it is odd that it didn't come with most-recent software.


----------



## Seamonkey

I have a  DX and I definitely downloaded 2.3.4 from Amazon and that version included the longer time before sleep.

And I too the bin file that was posted about here and updated manually to 2.5 and definitely have new features.

I will say that the text looks a bit less dark than it did under 2.3.4


----------



## Pushka

2.3.4 I understood was only delivered wirelessly, although there was a bin for it on mobile reads.


----------



## LauraB

I downloaded 2.3.4 from Amazon to my DX. My k2i had it sent via whispernet, and I don't recall ever seeing it on Amazon, but then since it came over whispernet I don't recall checking for it much. I know I didn't download it from mobile reads because I've never been there, so it had to be Amazon I downloaded the 2.3.4 from.


----------



## Linjeakel

LauraB said:


> I downloaded 2.3.4 from Amazon to my DX. My k2i had it sent via whispernet, and I don't recall ever seeing it on Amazon, but then since it came over whispernet I don't recall checking for it much. I know I didn't download it from mobile reads because I've never been there, so it had to be Amazon I downloaded the 2.3.4 from.


I got v2.3.4 on my K2i automatically and kept looking out on Amazon every few days for the download so I could put it on my DXi but I never saw it and I don't know of anyone else who did. It must have been posted for a very short amount of time because I'm sure it was only a matter of days between v2.3.3 still being there and then the announcement of v2.5. Still with v2.5 imminent (it has to be soon, right!) I don't suppose it matters now.


----------



## KindleChickie

Engadget claims the normal rollout started yesterday...

http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/24/amazons-kindle-2-5-software-update-begins-to-roll-out/


----------



## fbergese

Maybe today is the DAY
Cross fingers and let's wait.


----------



## mrscottishman

Found out there is a special procedure involved to get the update.

You must have the kindle plugged into the charger and on the home page.
Wireless must be on.
Put the kindle to sleep or let it go into sleep mode on its own.
The kindle must be on a white table cloth.
There must be a picture of Jeff Bezos (preferably in a gold frame) at the top of the kindle.
Let it sit this way for a week or two.

Instant update!
I hear it will work every time.

Going out to get my table cloth.

Scott


----------



## leslieray

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Geoffrey

Do candles or a little incense help?


----------



## mrscottishman

Geoffrey said:


> Do candles or a little incense help?


I heard that buying the book from amazon for your kindle: "Jeff Bezos, King of Amazon" will put you to the top of the update list.

that's what I heard,
Scott


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

About that white table cloth....can it have little blue threads running through it? Or will the little blue threads somehow trip the update up on its way to my Kindle? Just asking!


----------



## mrscottishman

mrskb said:


> About that white table cloth....can it have little blue threads running through it? Or will the little blue threads somehow trip the update up on its way to my Kindle? Just asking!


I am not saying that won't work, just that you are taking a risk . . .

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## Steph H

mrscottishman said:



> While they are fixing that, perhaps it wouldn't be too much trouble to put the whole title of the book on the home page?!? Wrap it to the next line? If the title of several books starts the same or is different volumes (I, II, II) you can't figure out which is which.


Besides the more-cramped keyboard, that's one other thing I miss between the K1 and the K2. The K1 does this, when you scroll to a title, it will show the whole title not just the truncated title.


----------



## Kathy

Does it have to be neekid? I will strip her down if needed.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Mine's naked...I heard that helps, but now I don't know


----------



## mrscottishman

Kathy said:


> Does it have to be neekid? I will strip her down if needed.


That is where the gold picture frame comes in. It acts as a larger antenna and amplifies the signal so it makes it through the decal.

If you are in an area with poor cell coverage you might want to get a life size portrait . . .

that is how I heard it,
Scott


----------



## mrscottishman

Steph H said:


> Besides the more-cramped keyboard, that's one other thing I miss between the K1 and the K2. The K1 does this, when you scroll to a title, it will show the whole title not just the truncated title.


Who figured that out? "Let's just put part of the title on the home page . . ."

Egypt- The Ancient Histories of the Egyptians and the (rest is missing on the screen)

guess Greeks, Romans, Phoenicians, Babylonians, and or Vol 1 or 2?

I use my secret decoder ring to figure out the rest of the title.

Scott


----------



## Labrynth

LOL you forgot the part about holding your tongue just right and crossing your eyes 4 times in a row.  maybe while you pat your head and rub your tummy.

I second the idea of being able to see the WHOLE title of a book. I also kind of wish I could pull up a blurb or something about it because I have so many books now I forgot what a bunch of them are actually about when I start looking for a new one to read.  I also second the real PDF support.  I'd love to read some of Konrath's stuff I snagged from his site, but the text is so tiny (Said the girl who keeps her font set tot he smallest size) that I can't comfortably read it.  So I have several of his things just sitting there waiting to be read.  I guess technically I could convert it myself since I do have a full version of Acrobat, but it seems like a lot of work... and well I have other things to read so...  

I'm damn near desperate for categories tho.  If nothing else, that alone would make me beg for this update.


----------



## Kathy

Labrynth said:


> LOL you forgot the part about holding your tongue just right and crossing your eyes 4 times in a row. maybe while you pat yoru head and rub your tummy.


Oh no, not multi-tasking please. If I cross my eyes 4 times I'll fall down.


----------



## Labrynth

Kathy said:


> Oh no, not multi-tasking please. If I cross my eyes 4 times I'll fall down.


LOL!!! Can you pat your head and rub your tummy then? Cause otherwise you might have to wait longer!


----------



## Kathy

Labrynth said:


> LOL!!! Can you pat your head and rub your tummy then? Cause otherwise you might have to wait longer!


I'll try.


----------



## Just Wonderin

Does anyone know whether or not each new update contains all previous updates as well?  As mentioned earlier, the last confirmed update I have is 2.3.  I've heard that 2.3.3 or 2.3.4 had adjustments to the sleep time...


----------



## billc

Hi,
Have had Kindles since they first came out but still din't know how to get software updates. I currently have a DX with version 2.3 --- have read many posts stating that they have version 2.3.3 or 2.3.4 . My question is: will my DX with 2.3 update to 2.5 without problems ?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## mrscottishman

My Top Kindle Wishes

1.  Categories-Some way to find a book in less time than it takes to read a book.

2.  Some control over the screen saver time and even, dare I say it? User Screen Pictures

3.  The Whole Title on the Home Page, not just the first words Nice guessing game, but I prefer crossword puzzles.

4.  The ability to enlarge the font size on the Home Page.

5.  Real PDF support, no really, real PDF support.

6.  Fix text to speech so it always comes back after sleep or fix sleep so you can control it that way.


I love Amazon, but we need to hire an adult to be over the whiz kids in software.


If we could get a few apps we could rule the world!

1. An Alarm.

2. A scheduler with Alarm

3. A Phone-Address Book

4. A better and on screen Calculator, maybe with a shopping price guide function (is the 14 oz cheaper per oz or the 44 oz?, you could pay for your kindle with the savings)

5. Juke box type mp3 playing interface

6. Simple map interface

I think all of these are do-able by software extensions. If Amazon doesn't do it, I am thinking others will and have done at least a few of them.

I know that people will blast me for getting away from the book reader only theme, but if I had a few things I wouldn't have to carry anything else in the pda, notebook, netbook etc line.  I think these would make the kindle not only the best book reader, but the best carry around device.

Just my thoughts

A kindle lover that believes in kindle self improvement and personal kindle development,
Scott


----------



## chilady1

mrscottishman said:


> My Top Kindle Wishes
> 
> 1. Categories-Some way to find a book in less time than it takes to read a book.
> 
> 2. Some control over the screen saver time and even, dare I say it? User Screen Pictures
> 
> 3. The Whole Title on the Home Page, not just the first words Nice guessing game, but I prefer crossword puzzles.
> 
> 4. The ability to enlarge the font size on the Home Page.
> 
> 5. Real PDF support, no really, real PDF support.
> 
> 6. Fix text to speech so it always comes back after sleep or fix sleep so you can control it that way.
> 
> I love Amazon, but we need to hire an adult to be over the whiz kids in software.
> 
> If we could get a few apps we could rule the world!
> 
> 1. An Alarm.
> 
> 2. A scheduler with Alarm
> 
> 3. A Phone-Address Book
> 
> 4. A better and on screen Calculator, maybe with a shopping price guide function (is the 14 oz cheaper per oz or the 44 oz?, you could pay for your kindle with the savings)
> 
> 5. Juke box type mp3 playing interface
> 
> 6. Simple map interface
> 
> I think all of these are do-able by software extensions. If Amazon doesn't do it, I am thinking others will and have done at least a few of them.
> 
> I know that people will blast me for getting away from the book reader only theme, but if I had a few things I wouldn't have to carry anything else in the pda, notebook, netbook etc line. I think these would make the kindle not only the best book reader, but the best carry around device.
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> A kindle lover that believes in kindle self improvement and personal kindle development,
> Scott


You just described an I-Pad!


----------



## LauraB

It is funny how different people are. Because the only thing on your list that interests me is the ability to change the font size on the home page (and I'll add the store). Otherwise none of your list interests me.  But that is ok. Kindle loves us all equally


----------



## TheSeagull

I'd like the ability to basically type up documents and notes on the Kindle in a new document.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I would like to have the ability to change the amount of time before it goes in sleep mode.  Seems like I'm constantly sliding that switch on top.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

chilady1 said:


> You just described an I-Pad!


Or an Android Phone.


----------



## BTackitt

mrscottishman said:


> My Top Kindle Wishes
> 
> User Screen Pictures
> 
> Scott


Scott I know it requires a Hack... and what you are really wishing for is hackless way, but you can change the screensavers now. Many of us do it, go take a look in the photoboards here... lots of threads of screensavers.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

billc said:


> Hi,
> Have had Kindles since they first came out but still din't know how to get software updates. I currently have a DX with version 2.3 --- have read many posts stating that they have version 2.3.3 or 2.3.4 . My question is: will my DX with 2.3 update to 2.5 without problems ?
> Thanks,
> Bill


I wonder too...my K2 that I got in January still has 2.3. Will it have problems updating to 2.5? Or will it be missing things because it's going from 2.3 to 2.5?


----------



## planet_janet

I'm in the same boat...my Christmas gift K2 still has 2.3.3.  I know I never received the last update because I don't leave whispernet on (I just started to do so about four weeks ago when I found out about the 2.5 update).  I'm also curious to know if I can be updated to 2.5 straight from 2.3...


----------



## Kathy

I don't think it will matter which version of the 2.3 you have. It was never offered as a download, so they have to know that a lot of folks only have the 2.3.3 version.


----------



## marianneg

KindleChickie said:


> Engadget claims the normal rollout started yesterday...
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/24/amazons-kindle-2-5-software-update-begins-to-roll-out/


All that article means is that someone who got the update early sent them a screen shot. We already knew that it has gone out to a few users.


----------



## padawan0620

I sense a great disturbance in WN, as if millions of Kindles suddenly cried out "Update Me!" and then were silenced when no update came. (Sorry, couldn't resist it.)


----------



## Annalog

padawan0620 said:


> I sense a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of Kindles suddenly cried out "Update Me!" and then were silenced when no update came. (Sorry, couldn't resist it.)


Resistance is futile!


----------



## brecklundin

mrscottishman said:


> Found out there is a special procedure involved to get the update.
> 
> You must have the kindle plugged into the charger and on the home page.
> Wireless must be on.
> Put the kindle to sleep or let it go into sleep mode on its own.
> The kindle must be on a white table cloth.
> There must be a picture of Jeff Bezos (preferably in a gold frame) at the top of the kindle.
> Let it sit this way for a week or two.
> 
> Instant update!
> I hear it will work every time.
> 
> Going out to get my table cloth.
> 
> Scott


You forgot you need to disembowel a virgin 1st Ed. copy of Stephen King's Christine DTB at the foot of the picture of Bezos or you risk bricking your Kindle.


----------



## mrscottishman

brecklundin said:


> You forgot you need to disembowel a virgin 1st Ed. copy of Stephen King's Christine DTB at the foot of the picture of Bezos or you risk bricking your Kindle.


After the 2.3 update we cut back on the virgins. But a Stephen King book will keep your kindle from going into sleep mode. It will be too frightened to sleep.

Unauthorized Kindle Support Team
Scott- Chief Unauthorized


----------



## Seamonkey

The 2.5 on my  DX (but I DID have 2.3.4 prior to putting 2.5 on) has the longer sleep mode time (not adjustible)

But before that change, what I did was to move the cursor down the page now and then and that seemed to count as "actiion" and stave off sleep mode..


----------



## mrscottishman

chilady1 said:


> You just described an I-Pad!


Naw, my brother has an ipad, heavy, no native internet, can't see it in sunlight, short battery life, difficult to manage books on. The Ipad is a (wait for it) computer!

You could buy 2 1/2 kindles for what he paid for the ipad. He uses it at shows and demos his products. It is good for that, but I think a lot of people pay more attention to the ipad than the demo.

My microwave has a timer on it, I don't think it is too much to ask for a timer, an alarm or a scheduler on the kindle.

My checkbook even has a calendar on it, would it be too much to ask for a calendar on the kindle? I guess I could make a calendar document for it.

Since it plays mp3s, audiobooks, displays books, tells the time, connects to the internet, if it just had a couple of apps I could leave my watch, my ipod, calculator AND my netbook at home when I travel.

I am a dreamer . . .
Scott


----------



## SimonStern2

I have several PDFs I am trying to read, but 20% of the screen is taken up by "margin."  That makes the text VERY small and hard to read.  I can rotate the orientation which makes it awkward, and makes things better but still not very good.

2.5 cannot come soon enough.  I have LOTS of PDF files that I would love to load on my K2, but it's just not worth the hassle right now.  

WN has been on since the begininning of May, all hacks removed.  Now I just have to wait, impatiently.


----------



## Bigal-sa

I'll wait until it happens. I've even stopped opening my kindle cover to see if the screensaver has changed to the kindle tree


----------



## Cindy416

Same here. Since they announced that it would be out by the end of May, though, I'm being patient. I've lived for over a year without the new improvements, and although I'm anxious to get them, I certainly am not going to badmouth Amazon.com for not sending the .bin file to my Kindle yet.


----------



## Crystalmes

so my friend called amazon cs, and they said within 3 weeks....


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Hmm...end of May....2010? Maybe they mean 2011...just a thought


----------



## CaroleC

CaroleC said:


> My wireless has been on constantly since April 28th, with no results. BUT, just 8 more days to wait, by now.
> 
> .........8........


No upgrade on my Kindle or any hint that it may ever happen. However, only 5 more days until the end of May.

........5.........

(sigh)


----------



## JaneD

Crystalmes said:


> so my friend called amazon cs, and they said within 3 weeks....


That better not be true! The waiting is KILLING me.


----------



## Crystalmes

I know, I am hoping they are just covering their behinds.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm not really concerned about it.  When it's available, I'll get it.  Too many bigger things on my plate right now to worry about this.


----------



## KindleChickie

marianner said:


> All that article means is that someone who got the update early sent them a screen shot. We already knew that it has gone out to a few users.


I disagree. They said the roll out of the software had started, not the beta testing. Got mine on the night of the 24th so it is hard to believe it was a coincidence.


----------



## brecklundin

mrscottishman said:


> After the 2.3 update we cut back on the virgins. But a Stephen King book will keep your kindle from going into sleep mode. It will be too frightened to sleep.
> 
> Unauthorized Kindle Support Team
> Scott- Chief Unauthorized


Maybe it would help if I gave it a night light or a Teddy Rusxpin to keep it safe at night?

Nice to read about the cutting back on the virgin thing...it always seems to be a bit of.....overkill.


----------



## Pushka

I read today by two separate posters on the Amazon forum that CS had told them that the update had been 'pushed back'


----------



## mrscottishman

Pushka said:


> I read today by two separate posters on the Amazon forum that CS had told them that the update had been 'pushed back'


Pushka, That is what I am getting out of my talks with Kindle CS. I have had a kindle problem that I called cs on several times in the past few days including this evening and I asked about the update in passing and the first man said that 10,000 more got it this week but that would be all for a while (), then the last man I talked to (I guess they don't employ women?-don't take that seriously, I just got men when I called) said that it would be rolled out widespread wirelessly and put on the internet when it was ready. So, I take it that it is not ready?!? He was evasive after that and since they were so nice to help me I didn't push it.

We may be getting 2.5.2 or 2.5.3 or 2.something when it is widespread.

I hope it has some good surprises!

best,
Scott


----------



## Pushka

An official update by Amazon would help a lot of people - five weeks after the first announcement and then nothing, just lots of stories from CS etc.  Maybe they are like our Government here in Australia and only like to tell the 'Good News' stories.

I dont understand why there is this delay - I have had no issues with the 2.5, and of the two people who did, one had downloaded the bin file for the DX on mobile reads and caused some issues, but once they had synced with whispernet it was largely fixed.  And the other issue, a hard restart and factory default fixed their issue.


----------



## Linjeakel

Pushka said:


> I read today by two separate posters on the Amazon forum that CS had told them that the update had been 'pushed back'


If that's true, would it be so difficult to update the website with that information? The worst part about making people wait is that the lack of solid information.


----------



## Pushka

Linjeakel said:


> If that's true, would it be so difficult to update the website with that information. The worst part about making people wait is that the lack of solid information.


That is exactly what is making people anxious. I am away from the internet for the next few weeks; I will be keen to see what is happening during this period.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'll say again:  I take anything posted on message boards as being from "Amazon customer service" with a grain of salt -- the big kind like you put on your sidewalk in the winter.   First of all, the listener could have mis-heard or mis-interpreted what was said.  Second of all, the speaker could have misspoken.  It's like a giant game of "Telephone".

So all you can really go by is what's written on the website or in e-mails sent. . . .but, even with e-mails from CS. . . it's possible for a person to let slip something that is simply their 'understanding' and not, in fact, a company position.  They may even make that abundantly clear, but it also means the inaccuracy can be easily quoted out of the context of "this is my opinion only."

So.  I wouldn't object to some official news. . . . .but it'll come when it comes. . . . .


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'll say again: I take anything posted on message boards as being from "Amazon customer service" with a grain of salt -- the big kind like you put on your sidewalk in the winter.  First of all, the listener could have mis-heard or mis-interpreted what was said. Second of all, the speaker could have misspoken. It's like a giant game of "Telephone".
> 
> So all you can really go by is what's written on the website or in e-mails sent. . . .but, even with e-mails from CS. . . it's possible for a person to let slip something that is simply their 'understanding' and not, in fact, a company position. They may even make that abundantly clear, but it also means the inaccuracy can be easily quoted out of the context of "this is my opinion only."
> 
> So. I wouldn't object to some official news. . . . .but it'll come when it comes. . . . .


I'm in complete agreement with you.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> ..... So. I wouldn't object to some official news. . . . .but it'll come when it comes. . . . .


I think it's the lack of official news that's getting on everyone nerves, as much as the wait. They _must_ have a clearer idea now than they did at the end of April when the news about v2.5 first came out as to when exactly it's going to be disseminated to the masses. _Someone_ knows the answer to that question and they need to update the website to say 'yes, we're still on target for the end of May' or 'sorry, we're not going to make it till early June after all'. How hard can that be - how long would it take for someone to type that up and send it to the website? Not bothering to do something so simple is just disrespectful to a large number of their customers.

End of rant.


----------



## mrscottishman

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'll say again: I take anything posted on message boards as being from "Amazon customer service" with a grain of salt -- the big kind like you put on your sidewalk in the winter.  First of all, the listener could have mis-heard or mis-interpreted what was said. Second of all, the speaker could have misspoken. It's like a giant game of "Telephone".
> 
> So all you can really go by is what's written on the website or in e-mails sent. . . .but, even with e-mails from CS. . . it's possible for a person to let slip something that is simply their 'understanding' and not, in fact, a company position. They may even make that abundantly clear, but it also means the inaccuracy can be easily quoted out of the context of "this is my opinion only."
> 
> So. I wouldn't object to some official news. . . . .but it'll come when it comes. . . . .


I understand what you are saying and don't disagree, but after my talks with customer service the last few days resolving my kindle problem, I turned my wireless off.

I didn't get the impression I was next in line for "the price is right" and to come on down and get the update. No one exactly said, "yes, that update is imminent!" They sidestepped the issue like the Texas two step. That could just be company policy, but I think I could have got them to talk about politics and religion easier than the update.

But we may all have it three times before June, I don't know, I just took my lawn chair and went home.

Have a happy day,
Scott


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mrscottishman said:


> . . . but I think I could have got them to talk about politics and religion easier than the update.


From my perspective, that's perfectly appropriate. It's just a product update, not a possibly life threatening issue. It's really way better for all concerned that they stick to a 'script', as it were. Every time someone deviates from in in even the slightest, the word gets passed -- and exaggerated, people take it as gospel, and then get annoyed that it doesn't turn out the way they were 'promised.'

<shrug> Again, it'll come when it comes.


----------



## mwb

Ann in Arlington said:


> <shrug> Again, it'll come when it comes.


Yes. I'm glad I'm not the only one. It will be fine when it happens. But it isn't worth fretting about. Instead of fretting, I'm reading. ;-)


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok all together now (just think of Doris Day singing):

Que sera sera......
Whatever will be will be......
The future's not our to see.....

I don't really like sing-a-longs.

I do agree that we won't get it until we get it (Amazon has always been very bad about marketing).
I also agree that it is not nice of Amazon to talk about something and then drag it our with no further word.
This is like when they "ran out" of K1s and then a couple months later announced and delivered the K2.

Just sayin.....


----------



## BruceS

I don't remember whether it was officially stated by amazon, or just suggested by someone on the forums, but one of the reasons for only a limited number of users at the beginning was supposed to be so their support system would not be overloaded.

It seems to me that giving no information as it approaches the end of the month is likely to put more load on their support system than at least providing some information about how close the general release is supposed to be.


----------



## BTackitt

so, 4 days left in the month, and it's Memorial Weekend.... 99% of the people I know have a 3-day weekend.. so who will be there to answer questions on Monday as it is the Holiday?


----------



## mistyd107

according to a teir 2 tech support agent everyone should have the update in 3 to 4 days and if not the file will be up on amazon in about a week or so.  the agent's name was george.  The updates until now have apparently gone out by region.


----------



## akgreen

mistyd107 said:


> according to a teir 2 tech support agent everyone should have the update in 3 to 4 days and if not the file will be up on amazon in about a week or so. the agent's name was george. The updates until now have apparently gone out by region.


I hope so!


----------



## Geoffrey

mistyd107 said:


> according to a teir 2 tech support agent everyone should have the update in 3 to 4 days and if not the file will be up on amazon in about a week or so. the agent's name was george. The updates until now have apparently gone out by region.


Well, they need to git on the North Texas Region. It's hot and muggy and we're all half-way to a bad mood .....


----------



## ElAguila

Geoffrey said:


> Well, they need to git on the North Texas Region. It's hot and muggy and we're all half-way to a bad mood .....


And the South Texas Region where it is hotter and muggier!


----------



## Cindy416

Geoffrey said:


> Well, they need to git on the North Texas Region. It's hot and muggy and we're all half-way to a bad mood .....


And northwest Missouri, where our brains and bodies have become rain-soaked over the last 10 days (until Monday of this week).


----------



## mistyd107

Geoffrey said:


> Well, they need to git on the North Texas Region. It's hot and muggy and we're all half-way to a bad mood .....


very true...Its going to be one hot muggy Summer here in n Texas the 2.5 update might help my mood


----------



## Vicki G.

Am I the only one thinking that we're about to run out of May!!  Guess if it doesn't happen, Amazon can change the notice to read "will be released sometime in 2010" or "released sometime in the summer of 2010" or something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Nope.    There are 10+ pages of post expressing your concern, to varying degrees. . . . .


----------



## NogDog

Geoffrey said:


> Well, they need to git on the North Texas Region. It's hot and muggy and we're all half-way to a bad mood .....


And the New Jersey region, where there are plenty of guys with names ending in vowels who can make Amazon CS a "deal they can't refuse" concerning this update distribution.


----------



## markel

Hmmm ... wondering if I will get it with the NY batch (I am in Staten Island which is in fact NYC) or the NJ batch ... I am so far south that in my house I connect to NJ cell towers.


----------



## Labrynth

Some how I don't see myself holding my breath that it will happen in the next 3 or 4 days.  Just saying...


----------



## stacydan

It's rather warm here in East Texas also!  I was really hoping to have the update before this weekend, I'm guessing it will take a little bit to put 720 books/samples into collections!  But in the meantime, I am just reading away .....


----------



## Geoffrey

Geoffrey said:


> Well, they need to git on the North Texas Region. It's hot and muggy and we're all half-way to a bad mood .....


I just re-read my post ....  .... I meant to say 'git' but the whole thing really reads in a Texan accent .... I sound like I'm fresh off the ranch.


----------



## Kathy

Still waiting.


----------



## davem2bits

New story at Amazon regarding 2.5

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_krec_su?nodeId=200324680

We know Kindle customers are anxious to receive the 2.5 software update, so we wanted to provide you with some details about its status. We've rolled out the 2.5 software release to a set of Kindle customers and have received great feedback from these early customers. Based on this feedback, we are making some small adjustments to improve the experience further. We will be rolling out the 2.5 software update to more users over the coming weeks.


----------



## Bibliophile

2.51?


----------



## Kathy

I don't want to wait.


----------



## Rob Steiner

Gimme, gimme!  My TBR list needs that Collections feature!


----------



## Linjeakel

I've got a foot in both camps at the moment - my K2i has updated but my DXi hasn't. But seriously, "the coming _*weeks*_"? Oh, dear, I fear some distinctly unfriendly feedback is coming their way ....

(How much shall we bet that the 'small adjustments' change the bits we like and leave the bits we don't?)


----------



## desilu

Geoffrey said:


> I just re-read my post ....  .... I meant to say 'git' but the whole thing really reads in a Texan accent .... I sound like I'm fresh off the ranch.


You say that like it's a bad thing . . .


----------



## Linjeakel

The latest from Amazon:-

We know Kindle customers are anxious to receive the 2.5 software update, so we wanted to provide you with some details about its status. We've rolled out the 2.5 software release to a set of Kindle customers and have received great feedback from these early customers. Based on this feedback, we are making some small adjustments to improve the experience further. We will be rolling out the 2.5 software update to more users *over the coming weeks.*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_navbox_kdxland_rec_update?nodeId=200324680


----------



## Seamonkey

The only glitch I have seen is that I think they lost the print darkening that we got with 2.3.4 at least for the DX...  but since I downloaded that bin file myself I can't really tell them ;-)


----------



## Kathy

I just heard. I'm going crazy already. I hope this isn't a long delay.


----------



## telracs

Oh, good, now I can turn off my whispernet for a while.


----------



## mrscottishman

I am not saying I told you so, just that I told you.  These customer service guys I have been dealing with were just too evasive.  

Maybe they are adding satellite!

Scott


----------



## lorax

This stinks!

I've been waiting a month and now I have to wait longer

Hmph.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Crap.....I'm about to give up and put my screensavers back on, and just wait for the file to be posted on Amazon.


----------



## Cardinal

Sigh.  I hope they are the navigating commands back to the main menu.


----------



## PhillipA82

I hate waiting...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

merged two similar threads. . . . . sorry for any confusion


----------



## mistyd107

ok well I think I am done with leaving WN on it'll either hit on its own next time I download a book or I'll download from amazon when they put it online


----------



## simonz

I am tired of waiting and I have my font hack back on until the update is on their web site.  One good thing is that I'll stop obsessing about the 2.5 update and enjoy reading.


----------



## Patricia

I may be putting my font hack back on, too.  Next time I'll leave them on until I'm sure I can get the update.


----------



## davem2bits

Ann in Arlington said:


> merged two similar threads. . . . . sorry for any confusion


Well that's dumb! Who wants to wade thru twelve pages of kiddies saying they hope Santa gets here soon to find out he aint coming for days. You might update the subject to at least let others know the bad news.


----------



## davem2bits

Patricia said:


> I may be putting my font hack back on, too. Next time I'll leave them on until I'm sure I can get the update.


I put the screensaver and font hacks back on and won't be removing them until I am sure the gents that built them have versions for 2.5. What are folks going to do if 2.5 is found to be unhackable or the gents doing the hacking are busy doing stuff that puts food on the table.


----------



## CaroleC

OK, I just turned off my wireless for the first time since April 28th. I won't be turning it back on until I read that others on the board are getting their update (or unless I want to order a book). My battery will once again last a long, long time before needing recharging. 

We now know not to expect the update this weekend or anytime soon.

I don't have to worry about hacks. I am probably the only person on the face of the earth who actually likes the Amazon screensavers a lot, and I can live with the fonts just as they are.


----------



## Patricia

davem2bits said:


> I put the screensaver and font hacks back on and won't be removing them until I am sure the gents that built them have versions for 2.5. What are folks going to do if 2.5 is found to be unhackable or the gents doing the hacking are busy doing stuff that puts food on the table.


What were we thinking??


----------



## Labrynth

Yeah, well, I guess Wn is going off then.  Tired of waiting and I won't be surprised then they push it back another "few weeks".  Bleh.


----------



## mrscottishman

I bet the wireless air waves will be clearer now that people have turned off wireless.

I can see the fog lifted.
Scott


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

This is crazy


----------



## davem2bits

mrscottishman said:


> I bet the wireless air waves will be clearer now that people have turned off wireless.
> 
> I can see the fog lifted.
> Scott


Umm, is that why the mindless youtube video I just downloaded on my iPhone arrived so quickly?


----------



## svsilentsun

I'm glad I checked the boards as I've had my K2 plugged in all night and day (less time than some of you, it seems).

What's interesting is that when I plugged it in last night, I checked what update I had and it was 2.3.5. When I got home this afternoon, it said 2.3.4! What's up witdat? Was I hallucinating the '.5'?

LaDonna


----------



## Patricia

I've had a Kindle 2 since Feb. '09 (a Kindle Classic before that) and I still only have version 2.3.  I have a feeling I'm going to have to download 2.5 manually when they finally release it.


----------



## 911jason

Screensaver & Font hacks back on, wireless back off. Somebody wake me up when the bin is posted online. Thanks!


----------



## Pirate

'Yea, I just turned my WN off as well. They said they had received some "great" feedback, that don't "praise" feedback.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

svsilentsun said:


> What's up witdat? Was I hallucinating the '.5'?
> 
> LaDonna


Well. . . ."hallucinating" implies mind altering drugs and I'm sure there was none of that involved! 

But I bet you saw 2.3.3 and saw it as 2.3.5 which it could look like in dim lighting when you're not paying close attention.

To my knowledge, there hasn't ever been a 2.3.5.


----------



## HappyGuy

Did I read somewhere that this might be offered for the K1? Or was that just a rumor?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There has been nothing official from Amazon about any update to the original Kindle OS.


----------



## 4Katie

I've had my Whispernet on quite a bit lately, but still no update.


----------



## mrscottishman

If 2.5 is so great they had to postpone the release I think I will be more patient.

I don't understand all of this.  I worked for three Fortune 500 companies in manufacturing.  When we made something we had computers, test equipment and q&a people that knew everything about the products before they were released.  We just didn't have recalls.  We knew when it would fail (ave. cycles/elapsed time), how long it would take normal users to reach these cycle numbers and every other metric you could think of.  People in software ran virtual machines that tested every function and scenario. 

I once actually worked on a machine that shoots pennies (and other coins, we just called it the penny shooter) at the fan on kirby vacuum cleaners to determine how many pennies and other coins it takes and in what combinations to damage a fan.  Then they tested damaged fans to see how much damage it would take for the consumer to notice.

Maybe there isn't a problem with 2.5 but to be more competitive with the new readers coming out they decided to add more features. 

I hope,
Scott


----------



## LauraB

One thing they should do, IMO, is make it where I can put subscriptions into a collection. The fact I can't really bugs me.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am getting frustrated.
I WANT folders ok collections.

and I want them NOW.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Patricia

911jason said:


> Screensaver & Font hacks back on, wireless back off. Somebody wake me up when the bin is posted online. Thanks!


My font hack is back on. Wake me, too!


----------



## fancynancy

geoffthomas said:


> I am getting frustrated.
> I WANT folders ok collections.
> 
> and I want them NOW.
> 
> Just sayin.....


ME TOO!!!!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

I just read this paragraph at the Amazon Kindle Support page and thought I'd share:



> We know Kindle customers are anxious to receive the 2.5 software update, so we wanted to provide you with some details about its status. We've rolled out the 2.5 software release to a set of Kindle customers and have received great feedback from these early customers. Based on this feedback, we are making some small adjustments to improve the experience further. We will be rolling out the 2.5 software update to more users over the coming weeks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep. . . .that showed up yesterday. . . .prompted a couple more threads here   which were merged into this one. . . . . .

Just take deep breaths and keep repeating "It'll come when it comes."

Or, for the more self centered:  "I'll get it when I get it."


----------



## silveranalyst

Sigh, so they lied...


----------



## telracs

silveranalyst said:


> Sigh, so they lied...


No, they overestimated their IT department. I'd rather they got it right than they rush it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm with Scarlet.  And as soon as they realized there was no way they were going to make anyone's definition of 'late May' they changed the notice on the update page.  

Works for me

"It'll come when it comes."


----------



## Meemo

scarlet said:


> No, they overestimated their IT department. I'd rather they got it right than they rush it.


Amen. Glad they let us know - my font hack is back on, my Whispernet is off. I'll see it when I see it.


----------



## Mandy

*Sigh* I kept my whispernet on 24/7, but I just turned it off.   Oh well, I'd rather get the optimized update.


----------



## planet_janet

I'm not giving up, darn it!  Whispernet will stay on, and I will keep obsessively checking my beloved K2 every morning to see whether or not I received the update overnight (even though I suspect it's now going to be a few more weeks).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I will admit, WN has been in on my DX for a while now and I'll probably not turn it off just in case.  But I don't check _obsessively_ though I do note when I pick it up each morning to read the paper whether anything has changed. 

My theory is, the DX generally doesn't leave my house, so when the battery gets a little low. . .after 5 or 6 days. . .I can just plug it in. . . no big deal.

Now, I do plan on traveling in mid-June and will likely take the DX with me. At that point, I expect I'll charge it fully and then leave WN mostly off except to d/l the news each morning so I don't have to worry about it dying on me while I'm not home. Yeah, I'll have my charger, but still. 

At any rate "I'll get it when I get it."


----------



## telracs

I don't like leaving my whispernet on because if it's on when I'm on the subway, it's constantly trying to find a connection and eating my battery.


----------



## silveranalyst

scarlet said:


> No, they overestimated their IT department. I'd rather they got it right than they rush it.


Seriously? I work as a software developer and this is just silly. When my customers request a new feature I'm embarrassed if it takes a whole day. Yet, the new 2.5 features seem easy to implement from my perspective. I just don't know why they make us wait so long for such a simple upgrade.


----------



## telracs

silveranalyst said:


> Seriously? I work as a software developer and this is just silly. When my customers request a new feature I'm embarrassed if it takes a whole day. Yet, the new 2.5 features seem easy to implement from my perspective. I just don't know why they make us wait so long for such a simple upgrade.


Yes, seriously. Unfortunately, my personal experience lately with software updates has not been great due to rushed work. And then fixes that debug one area, but cause other issues. Which what I'm thinking might have happened to the 2.5 update. Something had an unintended in a different area and now it needs more fixing.

My personal opinion of course, based on an old adage.... "never attribute to malice what can be explained by ignorance" So, I don't assume amazon lied, but that there was some kind of problem. And I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm dumping on their IT department, it was actually most likely management's fault.


----------



## NogDog

silveranalyst said:


> Seriously? I work as a software developer and this is just silly. When my customers request a new feature I'm embarrassed if it takes a whole day. Yet, the new 2.5 features seem easy to implement from my perspective. I just don't know why they make us wait so long for such a simple upgrade.


Obviously they screwed up somewhere, with the ultimate blame going to management (the buck stops there). It sounds as if they used the initial limited distribution as a _de facto_ beta test; and as beta tests often do, they found problems the developers had not anticipated due to the way that those pesky users have of doing things no one expected them to do with the software. (As we used to say when developing software for the US Navy*, "You can make it foolproof, but you can't make it sailor-proof.") It may also be a case of less than optimal requirements analysis, resulting in the developers producing exactly what they were asked to produce, and then finding out that it was not actually what the users needed/wanted:










______________
* And on a project of that size, there was no such thing as an enhancement being produced in only one day -- maybe the particular code for one particular enhancement/fix could be written in one day; but the entire process from analysis, implementation, testing, repeating those 3 steps as often as needed, and then building and distributing the new release would take much more than that.


----------



## JaneD

planet_janet said:


> I'm not giving up, darn it! Whispernet will stay on, and I will keep obsessively checking my beloved K2 every morning to see whether or not I received the update overnight (even though I suspect it's now going to be a few more weeks).


Maybe I'm a sucker, but that's what I'm doing too. Anyway, my battery life is crazy: even with WN on 24/7, I still get like 4 days off a single charge.


----------



## 911jason

NogDog said:


>


Awesome illustration Nog!!! =)


----------



## Annalog

NogDog said:


>


I like the extra panels added since I first saw this more years ago than I want to count!


----------



## rickreno

Nothing to worry about - the new DATE for the update is "coming weeks". I just looked at my calendar, and I can't find that date on it. 

Amazon is hedging again, and I've had it. I'm looking into moving my 30 pages of disorganized books to the IPad, and flushing this thing. I know Apple knows how to roll out SW, and Amazon doesn't.


----------



## GhiiZhar

rickreno said:


> ....I'm looking into moving my 30 pages of disorganized books to the IPad, and flushing this thing. I know Apple knows how to roll out SW, and Amazon doesn't.


Then why did you buy the Kindle?

It works the same now as when you bought it, but now it's not worth keeping?

Kindle's advantage is e-Ink, low battery consumption, free 3g, etc. The 2.5 update will be available. If it's not here this week or next, it really doesn't significantly affect using the Kindle to read a book. If you could read 2 or 3 books a day, maybe the update would make it a bit more convenient, but you could still read them.

I'm an old fogie, and try as I might, I just don't get this expectation for absolute perfection from folks nowadays. "Stuff" happens, learn to relax, be patient. You are living "Life 1.0", there will be no version 2! Life today is easier than ever before....slow down and enjoy the absolute cool, almost unimaginable gadgets we have at our disposal today!!


----------



## silveranalyst

scarlet said:


> Yes, seriously. Unfortunately, my personal experience lately with software updates has not been great due to rushed work. And then fixes that debug one area, but cause other issues. Which what I'm thinking might have happened to the 2.5 update. Something had an unintended in a different area and now it needs more fixing.
> 
> My personal opinion of course, based on an old adage.... "never attribute to malice what can be explained by ignorance" So, I don't assume amazon lied, but that there was some kind of problem. And I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm dumping on their IT department, it was actually most likely management's fault.


Yeah I know I'm over-reacting. It seems that having to wait for my update is turning me into a spoilt child 

I guess It will come when it comes...


----------



## Cindy416

I, for one, love my Kindle, and would love it even if it were to never get the update. Of course I would love some of the features included in 2.5, but I'd survive without them. I can't imagine getting rid of my Kindle because the update is behind schedule.


----------



## geoffthomas

I hope that no-one new mistakes our comments.
Most of us are VERY happy with our Kindles.
We don't actually need the features in the update.
We just like the new capabilities and would like them sooner rather than later.
But we are content to wait for the software to be pushed out.
We just like to comment on this happening and the longer that it takes, after being announced, the more we comment.
But we are not unhappy - really.


Just sayin......


----------



## Geoffrey

Annalog said:


> I like the extra panels added since I first saw this more years ago than I want to count!


And it's sad that its as true today as it was 20 - 30 years ago...


----------



## BTackitt

I wish they would give us the option of downloading 2.5 as it is, then continue fixing whatever "issues" they want.


----------



## laurie_lu

I'm glad to see Amazon is waiting for its final release once they know for sure all the bugs and issues are resolved after properly testing.  Just take a stroll over to the Apple forums and read what happens when customers update their iPods and iPhones with software updates that are not tested enough before release.  It turns into a bitch fest by lots of unhappy iPod/iPhone customers.  Now their devices are screwed up with buggy software/firmware updates that leave their devices worse off than before the update.


----------



## Kathy

planet_janet said:


> I'm not giving up, darn it! Whispernet will stay on, and I will keep obsessively checking my beloved K2 every morning to see whether or not I received the update overnight (even though I suspect it's now going to be a few more weeks).


I'm with you. I will keep it on. Not really hurting anything and I can charge it when necessary.


----------



## Kathy

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now, I do plan on traveling in mid-June and will likely take the DX with me. At that point, I expect I'll charge it fully and then leave WN mostly off except to d/l the news each morning so I don't have to worry about it dying on me while I'm not home. Yeah, I'll have my charger, but still.
> 
> At any rate "I'll get it when I get it."


Same here. I have a cruise in a week and I'll turn it off for that, but as long as I'm at home it will stay on.


----------



## Kathy

silveranalyst said:


> Seriously? I work as a software developer and this is just silly. When my customers request a new feature I'm embarrassed if it takes a whole day. Yet, the new 2.5 features seem easy to implement from my perspective. I just don't know why they make us wait so long for such a simple upgrade.


As a software instructor of medical software, I know how many problems come up when a new release is sent out without the proper testing. I would rather get it and not deal with problems that come when sent early.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Yeah...I love my Kindle as much today (without the update) as I did before I learned there would be an update


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm still waiting for v2.5 on my DX although I have it on my K2. I hope when they've finished tweaking it they release it as 2.5.1 so that those of us already updated can get the amended version.


----------



## silveranalyst

Kathy said:


> As a software instructor of medical software, I know how many problems come up when a new release is sent out without the proper testing. I would rather get it and not deal with problems that come when sent early.


I know, I was having a "moment". Forgive my impatience.


----------



## Kathy

silveranalyst said:


> I know, I was having a "moment". Forgive my impatience.


NO problem. I'm impatient as well. Wish it would get here quickly. I have all of these ideas on how I want to organize everything. I have it all planned out and want to get it done before I go on vacation, but it doesn't look like that will happen.


----------



## Annalog

Geoffrey said:


> And it's sad that its as true today as it was 20 - 30 years ago...


Yes, it is sad that it is as true now as it was then.

I know I saw it 28 years ago when I went back to college the second time. However I think I saw a very early version on my dad's desk which would have been about 40 years ago. (He was an engineer at Hughes Aircraft.) At that time there were only 6 panels, not 10. (I knew I did not want to count the years. )

I am waiting patiently for the upgrade but optimistically leaving WN on most of the time. I am hoping to see the upgrade before I go on vacation on 11 June. It is easier for me since I never hacked my Kindle. (There are benefits to being a bit nearsighted. I can read the smallest font size. )


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

I am excited for the new update as well as the next person, however I wont walk away from my kindle, it is everything it said it was when I bought it, everything else such as 'updates' are just bonuses!

If you need an excuse to buy a ipad - be honest - just say you want one, no need to blame anything or anyone else....


----------



## odelay

NavyGirl Leigh said:


> I am excited for the new update as well as the next person, however I wont walk away from my kindle, it is everything it said it was when I bought it, everything else such as 'updates' are just bonuses!
> 
> If you need an excuse to buy a ipad - be honest - just say you want one, no need to blame anything or anyone else....


well said. I'd be perfectly happy with my kindle if it never got another update. I bought it because I wanted an ereader, and for me it does that job perfectly, it doesn't actually *need* any updates IMO. Anything else, like web browsing, email, games, apps, social networking etc. I'll continue to use my laptop or iPhone for. I don't want those distractions when I'm reading.


----------



## Vicki G.

I'm going to show my age, I suppose but I can well remember (and I bet a bunch of you guys can too) the days BEFORE Bill Gates when a product was tested and presented to the buyers/users as error free as it could possibly be.  AFTER Bill Gates, product tends to be pushed out in a hurry, willy nilly, good or bad... let the customer do the QC.  Personally, I think the attitude behind that just plain ol' sucks!!!  

So hurray for Amazon for holding onto 2.5 until it's READY to be released.  We will be so much happier when we finally do get it AND it works!  

Just my 2 cents...

V.


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> I hope that no-one new mistakes our comments.
> Most of us are VERY happy with our Kindles.
> We don't actually need the features in the update.
> We just like the new capabilities and would like them sooner rather than later.
> But we are content to wait for the software to be pushed out.
> We just like to comment on this happening and the longer that it takes, after being announced, the more we comment.
> But we are not unhappy - really.
> 
> Just sayin......
> 
> Amen to that! We're just a bunch of book-loving people who love the Kindle Boards and our wonderful Kindles!


----------



## geoffthomas

Vicki G. said:


> I'm going to show my age, I suppose but I can well remember (and I bet a bunch of you guys can too) the days BEFORE Bill Gates when a product was tested and presented to the buyers/users as error free as it could possibly be. AFTER Bill Gates, product tends to be pushed out in a hurry, willy nilly, good or bad... let the customer do the QC. Personally, I think the attitude behind that just plain ol' sucks!!!
> 
> So hurray for Amazon for holding onto 2.5 until it's READY to be released. We will be so much happier when we finally do get it AND it works!
> 
> Just my 2 cents...
> 
> V.


I will show how much further back I can go.
When I began, we expected to deliver error-free code.
Were embarrassed if the users found something wrong - based upon specs not their perceptions.
But with the IBM 360 and the DOS for it, we started to see "known error lists".
Got worse with each subsequent effort from IBM.
Eventually other manufacturers gave up waiting for "good" code and started releasing as soon as possible.

IBMs release got so bad that new release wiould list the old "known error list", the errors fixed, and the new "known error list".
Do I need to tell you that the additions to the list were more numerous than the fixes.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Toby

I turned off my whispernet as well. Now, I'm wondering when & how often I should put it back on just in case I'm sent an update


----------



## Marje

I live on the west coast of Florida. I fear that the BP oil spill will arrive at my house sooner than the Kindle update does...


----------



## gdae23

I've been checking for the update sporadically, but I'm not even going to do that right now. I'm just going to wait until I see a lot of excited messages on Kindle Boards! Then I'll know to check for the update. 

I'm in the camp: "I'm really looking forward to getting the update, but it will come when it's ready, and until then, I'll continue to enjoy what I already can use on my Kindle, just as I have been since I got it."


----------



## Meemo

laurie_lu said:


> I'm glad to see Amazon is waiting for its final release once they know for sure all the bugs and issues are resolved after properly testing. Just take a stroll over to the Apple forums and read what happens when customers update their iPods and iPhones with software updates that are not tested enough before release. It turns into a bitch fest by lots of unhappy iPod/iPhone customers. Now their devices are screwed up with buggy software/firmware updates that leave their devices worse off than before the update.


Vista, anyone?


----------



## mrscottishman

Cindy416 said:


> I'm one of the rare Vista fans, I guess. I've gotten along great with it on a couple of computers. This one is now upgraded to Windows 7, and I had a lot more trouble with Win 7 than I ever did w/Vista. (Thank heavens that iTunes and my iPhone finally work with Windows 7. That took forever to straighten out.)


Someone had to bring up Vista!  No offense. I had a computer just die and had to buy a new one unexpectedly a few years ago. It had . . .VISTA (sort of like having a plague). My old mp3 player wouldn't dock, Itunes and my new ipod never worked, lotus wouldn't even load with our business spreadsheets, the printer only printed gobbledy goo if it printed at all, my usb sound blaster didn't, the thing worried me to death with warnings and our business was brought to a halt. The rest of the week we went back to note book paper and pens. We even texted instead of emailing. That next weekend I bought XP and installed it on the new computer and I felt like I gained 150 IQ points. We were a business again. Things worked again and I felt soooo smart. There is no such thing as bad computers, there is just Vista.

Then my brother (against my warnings) bought a Vista computer for his office. His architectural design software wouldn't load, so he had to get new software for bunches of money. It loaded alright and it created things for him too. Warnings, lockups and restarts. He would work hours on a project and then it would just lock up. He surrendered too.

But if it works for you God bless you and I would have given you mine if I could.
If Win 7 is worse than vista I will get a commodore 64 off ebay first.

The K2 may actually be better than a K3 . . . . newer is not always progress.
Scott


----------



## Linjeakel

Meemo said:


> Vista, anyone?


I have to say I've never had any problems with Vista *touches wood* but I seriously doubt if the Kindle software is anything like as complex as a PC operating system.

The problem is Amazon should never have announced the software was imminent when they had no intention of releasing it to all users. They should have tested it on the quiet and _then_ when it was ready just posted it. There would have been nothing for anyone to complain about. After waiting so long for the collections feature etc, another month or so wouldn't have hurt and people would have just been pleased to get it in June. As it is, they've got everyone's backs up for nothing. As a PR exercise it's an unmitigated failure. How do these big corporations constantly get it wrong when they have to deal with the public - it's hardly rocket science is it?


----------



## lulucello

I find myself wondering more and more why I received the update on my Kindle when it first came out, and my partner didn't.  I bought the two Kindles at the same time.  They shipped together and arrived together.  I did, however, register mine about a week before I gave her her's.  (She at first wasn't sure she wanted a Kindle but now she loves it and wouldn't be without one.)  Don't get me wrong:  I'm very happy to have 2.5, but I guess it's like survivor's guilt.  Why me and not all you guys?  I don't dare grouse about not being able to put back the screensaver hack, but I sure wish Amazon would explain its actions.
Judith


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Linjeakel said:


> The problem is Amazon should never have announced the software was imminent when they had no intention of releasing it to all users. They should have tested it on the quiet and _then_ when it was ready just posted it. There would have been nothing for anyone to complain about. After waiting so long for the collections feature etc, another month or so wouldn't have hurt and people would have just been pleased to get it in June. As it is, they've got everyone's backs up for nothing. As a PR exercise it's an unmitigated failure. How do these big corporations constantly get it wrong when they have to deal with the public - it's hardly rocket science is it?


And if they just sent it out to some people to test it then we would hear all sorts of commotion about how it was sent to people without an announcement. There is no winning, whatever they would have done would have been wrong. h

So, I will say what I said either earlier on this thread or another thread. Amazon said when you would get the software (late May) if you got pissed that you didn't get it early thats your own darn fault. Now Amazon has found some issues, and is going to fix them and you will now get it a bit later with no problems.

Seriously, I just don't get what all the *****ing is about. You are going to get your update and after X amount of time WITHOUT this update a few more days/weeks isn't going to kill you.


----------



## padawan0620

Good or fast, pick only one.


----------



## Labrynth

Linjeakel said:


> The problem is Amazon should never have announced the software was imminent when they had no intention of releasing it to all users. They should have tested it on the quiet and _then_ when it was ready just posted it. There would have been nothing for anyone to complain about. After waiting so long for the collections feature etc, another month or so wouldn't have hurt and people would have just been pleased to get it in June. As it is, they've got everyone's backs up for nothing. As a PR exercise it's an unmitigated failure. How do these big corporations constantly get it wrong when they have to deal with the public - it's hardly rocket science is it?


I agree. They shot themselves in the foot when they made the big announcement and got everyone all excited about it. Especially since it contained a lot of the things people had been asking for for a good long while.

Personally I've seen many companies release a beta format to a group of folks for testing and have never been up in arms about not being one of those folks. I AM a bit miffed that they made big with the "end of May" thing and obviously aren't going to follow thru. Sorry but going back on what you told me makes me a little leery of anything else you tell me in regards to all of it: warranty, etc. Don't tell me something then go back on it. Makes me lose faith in the company and anything they have to say.

Then again, I'm even less tolerant of such things from people. Being lied to only ticks me off.


----------



## padawan0620

I've been in the IT field for quite awhile now and am very surprised about the way they handled this. FWIW  the word beta has now been replaced by "release candidate". I think that is a much better description. Not trying to play Monday morning QB, but they should have said something along the lines of "We have a new update and will do a limited release to allow a broader range of testing and are asking for feedback on this to help us with any issues they encounter."


----------



## mrscottishman

Linjeakel said:


> I have to say I've never had any problems with Vista *touches wood* but I seriously doubt if the Kindle software is anything like as complex as a PC operating system.


I cannot by any stretch of the imagination, including alternate universes and leprechauns, four leaf clovers and holy water, magic rings and fragments of Noah's ark imagine how anyone would not have trouble with Vista unless they didn't turn it on. You are among the truly blest. Just wait until you get electricity.

It even complained about my monitor!

And

I agree completely with you that the 2.5 update was/is a PR fiasco. Two strangers over coffee at a rescue shelter during a hurricane could have come up with a better plan and handled it better. But I still like Amazon. I guess they are the home team and I want to see them come from behind and win one for the Kindle.

Jeff Bezos is the kind of guy I would loan my lawn mower to. I believe he would take care of it and ultimately us in this Kindle thing.

I like Amazon,
I love the Kindle,
Bezos is O K in my book,
and come to think of it I love Kindle Boards!
Scott


----------



## Patricia

I love your posts, Scott!


----------



## mrscottishman

Patricia said:


> I love your posts, Scott!


Thank you, you are too kind. Some people take me wrong and get mad at me. They take me too serious.

I am only playing.

I would never intend to hurt or offend anyone.

If Vista works for you I vote we build a statue in your honor.
I am humbled in your presence.

best,
Scott


----------



## padawan0620

I guess as long as they don't reach BP's level of obfuscation we should be ok.


----------



## Meemo

Labrynth said:


> I agree. They shot themselves in the foot when they made the big announcement and got everyone all excited about it. Especially since it contained a lot of the things people had been asking for for a good long while.
> 
> Personally I've seen many companies release a beta format to a group of folks for testing and have never been up in arms about not being one of those folks. I AM a bit miffed that they made big with the "end of May" thing and obviously aren't going to follow thru. Sorry but going back on what you told me makes me a little leery of anything else you tell me in regards to all of it: warranty, etc. Don't tell me something then go back on it. Makes me lose faith in the company and anything they have to say.
> 
> Then again, I'm even less tolerant of such things from people. Being lied to only ticks me off.


I don't consider it a lie - a lie implies that they knew all along that it wouldn't happen. Things change, circumstances change, s**t happens. Did they misjudge? Apparently. Did they "lie"? Not in my opinion. I'm not in the least upset over this - it'll get here when it gets here, I can wait, and I'll still take Amazon's customer service over that of anyone else in the game right now.


----------



## Casse

The timing of this release IMO couldn't have been worse for gaining back the opinion of individuals that lost a bit of the "amazing service" feeling during the recent pricing / Penguin issues.

First we miss the out on new releases of our faves and then miss out on this update... 

Wish they would have given their customers the choice on both issues.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Casse said:


> The timing of this release IMO couldn't have been worse for gaining back the opinion of individuals that lost a bit of the "amazing service" feeling during the recent pricing / Penguin issues.
> 
> First we miss the out on new releases of our faves and then miss out on this update...
> 
> Wish they would have given their customers the choice on both issues.


The two issues are really completely different. . . .what choice could they have given for the publisher thing: They had not signed a contract; they were not legally allowed to sell the books at any price. . . .one might argue that they should have tried harder to resolve it sooner, but surely the other party to the contract had something to do with how long it took. 

As to the update. . . .they announced it for a certain time frame; as soon as they realized they'd not make that time frame they pushed it back with a brief explanation. Works for me. Could they have given us the choice to get it sooner rather than later? I suppose. If I had been given the choice, might I have said yes? I suppose. But they didn't <shrug> and not having it hasn't caused my Kindle to stop working. . . . . 

It'll come when it comes.


----------



## dougmon

mrscottishman said:


> If Vista works for you I vote we build a statue in your honor.
> I am humbled in your presence.


If Vista works for them, it is a miracle. 

We had two people in our office switch to Vista when it was deemed stable. Both have since switched to Macs.


----------



## mrscottishman

dougmon said:


> If Vista works for them, it is a miracle.
> 
> We had two people in our office switch to Vista when it was deemed stable. Both have since switched to Macs.


Vista just could be Apple's greatest asset.

Thank God Microsoft doesn't have anything to do with Kindle

Scott


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

DH and I bought a laptop w/ Vista on it and it works great for us.  Of course, dh is an IT guy and thru the almost 6 yrs of marriage has become v used to fixing my mistakes.  I love it and have never had a problem w/ it that wasn't indirectly caused by me.  I've never used windows 7 and am currently trying to learn the Mac (which I hate).  

As for the 2.5 update, still waiting.  Since I do most of my reading @ home or in the car w/ a plug in adaptor, I've started leaving my wn on all the time.  I'll get it when the Kindle Gods decide I'm worthy enough.


----------



## Linjeakel

mrscottishman said:


> I cannot by any stretch of the imagination, including alternate universes and leprechauns, four leaf clovers and holy water, magic rings and fragments of Noah's ark imagine how anyone would not have trouble with Vista unless they didn't turn it on. You are among the truly blest. Just wait until you get electricity.


Wait. You _did_ sacrifice your first born and sign over 90% of your life time income to Microsoft first, right? No? Well no _wonder_ you had problems ....


----------



## mrscottishman

Linjeakel said:


> Wait. You _did_ sacrifice your first born and sign over 90% of your life time income to Microsoft first, right? No? Well no _wonder_ you had problems ....


I had already signed all that over before I got Vista. I think that I will be out of debt when I am 310 years old, in the spring I think.

By the by, I saw a blog somewhere or a quote of a blog now saying 2.5 may be out mid to end of June. Any word on that?

I decided to read my kindle instead of stare at it, but I am holding off putting pdf's on it for now.

Best,
Scott Hogue


----------



## Linjeakel

mrscottishman said:


> By the by, I saw a blog somewhere or a quote of a blog now saying 2.5 may be out mid to end of June. Any word on that?


There's no official announcement from Amazon and even if there was there's no guarantees. As Ann in Arlington keeps saying 'It'll come when it comes'.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On the "software updates" part of "kindle support" it says "over the coming weeks"

So, yeah. . . . . ."it'll come when it comes."


----------



## Bigal-sa

Linjeakel said:


> Wait. You _did_ sacrifice your first born and sign over 90% of your life time income to Microsoft first, right? No? Well no _wonder_ you had problems ....




well, I'm a Linux user, so have fortunately missed all the problems of the new MS OSes. I run XP in a virtual machine for anything MS-based (oh yes, did I mention that I don't have virus problems? )

For the poster mentioning how efficient they were at getting bug free updates out, I wonder how many end users he or she had. 100s, 1000s, billions??


----------



## BTackitt

enough with the Vista stuff in the 2.5 thread please.. take it to not quite kindle if you must continue.


----------



## geoffthomas

Right - we already have a Vista thread on the boards.
And that is also the right place for Win7 stuff.

And no, I still don't have 2.5.

So I will just go back to work.
As Ann says:...........

Just sayin.....


----------



## silveranalyst

Bigal-sa said:


> For the poster mentioning how efficient they were at getting bug free updates out, I wonder how many end users he or she had. 100s, 1000s, billions??


Well I guess you have a very good point. As I develop custom applications for a single business (hospital), it's probably only in the 100s. I also must remove any indignation I may have seasoned my previous post with. I'm sure I've never released a (new) 100% perfect release before, only always a stable one. I guess the advantage of having under 1000 users is that the bug reports/ suggestions come in slowly.


----------



## mrscottishman

BTackitt said:


> enough with the Vista stuff in the 2.5 thread please.. take it to not quite kindle if you must continue.


Sorry,
Y'all are strict around here,
There just isn't anything to talk about on the 2.5 update so we just kept the conversation going.

Scott


----------



## Casse

Ann in Arlington said:


> The two issues are really completely different. . . .


Agreed... however both situations leave some customers feeling less enchanted with Amazon. YMMV


----------



## BTackitt

mrscottishman said:


> Sorry,
> Y'all are strict around here,
> There just isn't anything to talk about on the 2.5 update so we just kept the conversation going.
> 
> Scott


Scott, it's not trying to be strict, but some people are looking here for updates on the information, and looking at stuff that isn't even Kindle related in the Kindle only thread when there is a place elsewhere for that can be annoying. You want strict? try posting ANYTHING comment-wise in the Free book thread, it will get cut completely out They are STRICT there.


----------



## mrscottishman

BTackitt said:


> Scott, it's not trying to be strict, but some people are looking here for updates on the information, and looking at stuff that isn't even Kindle related in the Kindle only thread when there is a place elsewhere for that can be annoying. You want strict? try posting ANYTHING comment-wise in the Free book thread, it will get cut completely out They are STRICT there.


I respect your right to your opinion.

I am not annoyed by pleasant conversation between friends and it just didn't occur to me.

Thank you for your warning about the free book thread.

sincerely,
Scott


----------



## Patricia

mrscottishman said:


> I respect your right to your opinion.
> 
> I am not annoyed by pleasant conversation between friends and it just didn't occur to me.
> 
> Thank you for your warning about the free book thread.
> 
> sincerely,
> Scott


I love you, Scott!


----------



## genuineheidi

Has anyone received the update since Amazon's latest announcement?


----------



## Stormy

I have not. I just checked.


----------



## Stormy

So I know that the 2.5 update isn't going to be mass released at the end of May (obviously) I was waiting for the 2.5 to get any hacks but since it's going to be awhile would it be worth it to just do it now?


----------



## 911jason

That's a pretty subjective question... I'd say yes, go for it. Especially the font hack. It only takes about 10 minutes and the improvement is dramatic. I used Georgia2.


----------



## Stormy

911jason said:


> That's a pretty subjective question... I'd say yes, go for it. Especially the font hack. It only takes about 10 minutes and the improvement is dramatic. I used Georgia2.


I guess I meant what meant was what are other people's opinions. I'm actually perfectly fine with the font that the kindle has but would like different screensavers.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

mrscottishman said:


> If 2.5 is so great they had to postpone the release I think I will be more patient.
> 
> I don't understand all of this. I worked for three Fortune 500 companies in manufacturing. When we made something we had computers, test equipment and q&a people that knew everything about the products before they were released. We just didn't have recalls. We knew when it would fail (ave. cycles/elapsed time), how long it would take normal users to reach these cycle numbers and every other metric you could think of. People in software ran virtual machines that tested every function and scenario.
> 
> I once actually worked on a machine that shoots pennies (and other coins, we just called it the penny shooter) at the fan on kirby vacuum cleaners to determine how many pennies and other coins it takes and in what combinations to damage a fan. Then they tested damaged fans to see how much damage it would take for the consumer to notice.
> 
> Maybe there isn't a problem with 2.5 but to be more competitive with the new readers coming out they decided to add more features.
> 
> I hope,
> Scott


I once had to spend weeks throwing M&Ms, Skittles, and tylenol tablets at an automated pharmacy counting machine to test the new optical counting/stray pill detection. Fun times.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

I've not had any problems with Vista on my HP Tablet PC. Runs well, apps play well with others, haven't stumbled across any incompatibility issues yet (blackberry, kindle, various MP3 players, camcorders, cameras, TV tuners, etc). All works like a charm. 



mrscottishman said:


> Thank you, you are too kind. Some people take me wrong and get mad at me. They take me too serious.
> 
> I am only playing.
> 
> I would never intend to hurt or offend anyone.
> 
> If Vista works for you I vote we build a statue in your honor.
> I am humbled in your presence.
> 
> best,
> Scott


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

oops, just read the blurb about superfluous posts.  I apologize for throwing M&M's and Vista at y'all.


----------



## felixflex

Kindle 2.5 update pushed back a few weeks for some 'small adjustments'

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/03/kindle-2-5-update-pushed-back-a-few-weeks-for-some-small-adjust/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Folks. . . we're trying to corral all the update discussion into one thread. . . .so some more merging has happened. . . . please come find THIS thread when you have new comments, wonderings, or news to share. . . . .thanks!


----------



## CaroleC

felixflex said:


> Kindle 2.5 update pushed back a few weeks for some 'small adjustments'
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/03/kindle-2-5-update-pushed-back-a-few-weeks-for-some-small-adjust/


After reading that article, I would be surprised if any more of us got the update for the next few weeks. I can't imagine what the "small adjustments" are, unless they are related to subfolders (  ) or maybe increasing battery life or something. I would imagine that by the time they post the update for manual download, those who originally received it will have already had it for months and months.... but oh well....  Maybe by then the k3 will be out. Anyway, I have turned my wireless off, as I have mentioned before. Back to reading and enjoying my Kindle for what it is right now.


----------



## Veronica

I am one of those folks who checks in this thread periodically to get 2.5 update updates, and so I appreciate those who work to keep the thread on topic.  For example, I've had my wireless on 24/7 for a couple of weeks now and came here--after a couple of weeks of Kindleboard inactivity--to check in.  Sixteen-plus pages would have been a lot to wade through if the thread had veered to off-topic territory. 

I am grateful that within a few minutes I was able to find out that Amazon has pushed back the release date on the update.  I'll keep saying it.  Kindleboards is the most user-friendly and most polite forum I have ever come across.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I may be going crazy, I am over 60 or maybe I'm wishing too much.  I have had my Whispernet on for about a month now.  My Kindle has rebooted twice in the last week.  My Version is still showing 2.3(399380047).  I swear the last time it rebooted and came back the type was darker and bolder. I also noticed that when hitting the menu button the selections definitely look darker.  I've included a few pictures but I'm not sure it will show much.  I KNOW the menu selections are darker.  Maybe the process has begun.. Oh, I just connected my Kindle to the Computer and there are many new files there, I think it has begun....  YEH....
jp

UPDATE: I found out in later posts that the files were from previous Hacks I had removed.  I guess it's all in my head. 
jp


----------



## CaroleC

How exciting, jpmorgan49!! It does look like some of those new files are related to fonts. Maybe someone else here will know what they are. In any case, I am happy for you.  

Edited to add: I just looked at my Kindle to see if there were any extra files there, even any hidden files. Nothing at all. I have version 2.3.3 right now. So, I am hopeful that you are getting the update.  By the way, many of us are over 60.


----------



## Cindy416

keep us posted, JP. Hope your updates taking place.


----------



## pidgeon92

Did you have a font hack previously installed? Those look like the leftover hack files. You can delete all of them.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

They don't look like new files. They're all dated 11/2009.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I have no Hacks on my Kindle,No Font or screensaver hacks.  I think the fonts are new.  Can you tell the difference in the pictures?  I especially noticed on the Menu.
jp


----------



## mlewis78

I'm still waiting to uninstall my font and screensaver hacks until we can get manually update with file on the Amazon website.  I have far too much reading to do to take them off.  As stated earlier, it will be here when it's here.


----------



## jpmorgan49

mlewis78 said:


> I'm still waiting to uninstall my font and screensaver hacks until we can get manually update with file on the Amazon website. I have far too much reading to do to take them off. As stated earlier, it will be here when it's here.


You know the Kindle works fine without those Hacks..  
jp


----------



## Pirate

jpmorgan49 said:


> You know the Kindle works fine without those Hacks..
> jp


Yea, I'm happy with the kindle just the way it is, more or less, except for the lack of folders or collections as Amazon likes to call it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

jpmorgan49 said:


> I have no Hacks on my Kindle,No Font or screensaver hacks. I think the fonts are new. Can you tell the difference in the pictures? I especially noticed on the Menu.
> jp


It appears you added the font hack back in November (Not sure if you removed it the same day), but those files appear to be left over from adding/deleting the hacks



jpmorgan49 said:


> I downloaded the "Georgia" Hack, I'll give it a try.
> jp


----------



## jpmorgan49

I remember that.  I'm not sure if I tried it and took it off or if I didn't install it at all.  I also had the screensaver Hack but deleted it to do an upgrade and never put it back.  It just seemed like to much of a Hassle.  I never said I had never installed Hacks in the past, I stated that I had no Hacks installed now when it appears I'm receiving the upgrade.
jp


----------



## luvmy4brats

The thing is, all those files are leftover from installing/deleting the hacks. They're not from the update (and they're dated the same time you did the hack). Even if you uninstalled the hack, those files would still be there until you deleted them. 

The update will be a single .bin file and there are no new fonts, just 2 additional font sizes.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Darn! (excitement falls).  Should I just delete them all and get them out of the way?
jp


----------



## 911jason

Yes JP, you can safely delete any files that aren't in folders.


----------



## luvmy4brats

jpmorgan49 said:


> Darn! (excitement falls). Should I just delete them all and get them out of the way?
> jp


Sorry to rain on your excitement. Really.

But yes, you can safely delete them. They're all leftover files.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Big Sigh.. .  Thanks Jason and luvmy4brats, I've deleted all the files.  But I could SWEAR I could see a difference, I guess it's just my old, wishful thinking eyes.  I'll delete my first post and save some face. .  Thanks again...
jp


----------



## kimbertay

My Kindle just restarted and now I have 2.5.2!  I'm so excited, I feel like I've been waiting FOREVER.  Is this the "revised" 2.5 or the first one?  lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kimbertay said:


> My Kindle just restarted and now I have 2.5.2! I'm so excited, I feel like I've been waiting FOREVER. Is this the "revised" 2.5 or the first one? lol


Oh! That's exciting. The .2 to me means that they did do some tweaking as they promised 'cause before I'm pretty sure it was just 2.5. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Just Wonderin

Hooray for you Kimbertay!!!! I hope you're just the first to post!  I hope the updates start rolling out now.  I'll be watching for the floodgate of posts about the update!


----------



## Jesslyn

Heavy sigh....back on goes the wireless


----------



## Linjeakel

2.5.2 is definitely a later version. I got the update on my K2 in the middle of May and it's only 2.5. If I get 2.5.2 on my DX it'll be interesting to try and see what they've tweaked. This is exciting! I thought we'd have to wait longer than this for them to start rolling it out again.


----------



## Kippoe

Looking forward to getting the update


----------



## fjsutton

I just received the 2.5.2 upgrade.  It took about 5 minutes to load and I have already started making my collections. Since it is the 2nd version after the 2.5, that means they have been working out the problems which explains the delay. I have a feeling that by tomorrow almost everyone will have the update.


----------



## extendedping

I take it there are still no toc for pdf in this 2.5.2?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

fjsutton said:


> I have a feeling that by tomorrow almost everyone will have the update.


Well, that might be optimistic! But the fact that people are starting to get it is definitely promising!


----------



## KeRaSh

I just turned my WN back on. Hopefully I'll receive the update.
If 2.5.2 is the final version that is going public, they might put it up for manual download soon.


----------



## raffiy

I have seen some discussion of this question, but not a definite answer. Can a kindle v. 2.3 update directly to 2.5? Also, if so, is the 2.5 update inclusive of 2.3.3? 
Thanks

EDIT: IF need be, please move this to the official 2.5 discussion. I did not want to clutter it with a discussion of manual updates.


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon has a page up detailing how to use/make collections for 2.5

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=help_search_1-2?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200375840&qid=1275945013&sr=1-2


----------



## pidgeon92

Maybe. Maybe not. We won't know for sure until someone who does not have the 2.3.3 update verifies that the 2.5 update succeeded or failed.

If you want to upgrade manually to 2.3.3, You need to download the correct file for your Kindle (should take just a few seconds to download if you have a fast connection):

Kindle (U.S. Wireless)
Kindle (Global Wireless)
Kindle DX (U.S. Wireless)
Kindle DX (Global Wireless)

When you have the file, plug your Kindle into your PC/Mac via the USB cable.
Drag and drop the file you downloaded onto the Kindle (Drop it right onto the Kindle, do not put in any of the subfolders).
Then eject your Kindle from your PC/Mac.

Do the following on your Kindle:

Click Home
Click Menu
Choose Settings
Click Menu
Choose Update Your Kindle

It'll take a minute or so to update.

I will merge this thread with another one about the update.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

OMG I can't stand the suspense!  I took the screensaver hack off a month ago in anticipation of 2.5, and was heartbroken when it was announced that there would be a delay in widespread rollout.  Now to hear that a new-and-improved 2.5.2 is slowly filtering out.... I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## Shawn

When I bookmark my K2i, entire page refreshed instead of only bookmark refresh. I thought my K2i did not work properly, so I decided to restart my K2i. After I go into the setting, I was surprised because my K2i was upgraded to 2.5.2.










Edit: I also check out my DX. It also upgraded to 2.5.2 Woohooo.
Font is crispier than 2.3.3.


----------



## Sariy

I can't wait any longer.  I leave for DC tomorrow and I'm tired of having the Dead Ones.  I'm going to put my stuff back on and wait till I get home in a month.


----------



## CaroleC

fjsutton said:


> I just received the 2.5.2 upgrade. It took about 5 minutes to load and I have already started making my collections. Since it is the 2nd version after the 2.5, that means they have been working out the problems which explains the delay. I have a feeling that by tomorrow almost everyone will have the update.


Woo-hoo!! I just turned my wireless back on and I am hoping....


----------



## akpak

My wireless on and standing by...


----------



## Geoffrey

Why I can't have it? 

I've had my WH on and the ugly screensavers for 3 weeks now. <pout>


----------



## Patricia

Thanks, pidgeon!    I finally have 2.3.3.  Now awaiting 2.5.2. with all of you


----------



## Linjeakel

Woooo! I finally got 2.5.2 on my DX to go with 2.5 on my K2. It's too late for me to play very much and look for the differences - nothing's very apparent immediately. One thing I'm very pleased about - when I imported the collections from my K2 to my DX, not only did it automatically put all my amazon books on the DX into the correct collection, as I expected, but it's also put all my other non-Amazon books/documents/pdf files into the correct collections too! That was one job I wasn't looking forwarding to having to do for a second time, but it's done it for me. Hopefully that means it will sync those docs too if you move them to different collections. And once Kindle for PC and the devices that run the Kindle app get collections too, it should all sync automatically. Brilliant!


----------



## WilliamM

pidgeon92 said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. We won't know for sure until someone who does not have the 2.3.3 update verifies that the 2.5 update succeeded or failed.
> 
> If you want to upgrade manually to 2.3.3, You need to download the correct file for your Kindle (should take just a few seconds to download if you have a fast connection):
> 
> Kindle (U.S. Wireless)
> Kindle (Global Wireless)
> Kindle DX (U.S. Wireless)
> Kindle DX (Global Wireless)
> 
> When you have the file, plug your Kindle into your PC/Mac via the USB cable.
> Drag and drop the file you downloaded onto the Kindle (Drop it right onto the Kindle, do not put in any of the subfolders).
> Then eject your Kindle from your PC/Mac.
> 
> Do the following on your Kindle:
> 
> Click Home
> Click Menu
> Choose Settings
> Click Menu
> Choose Update Your Kindle
> 
> It'll take a minute or so to update.
> 
> I will merge this thread with another one about the update.


where is this file from? is it form amazon or a hack?


----------



## Linjeakel

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> where is this file from? is it form amazon or a hack?


The links all go to amazon.com, so I would imagine not a hack.


----------



## WilliamM

Linjeakel said:


> The links all go to amazon.com, so I would imagine not a hack.


on my Mac it just dl'ed the file..it didnt show from where ..thats why I asked


----------



## pidgeon92

They are the original Amazon links from the old 2.3.3 update page. I'm surprised they still work, but they do. In the event they stop working, I have downloaded each file if someone needs one.

If you roll your mouse over the link, the link address should appear at the bottom of your browser window.


----------



## BlackRose

i have version 2.3, did i misunderstand that it will not update without going to version 2.33?


----------



## WilliamM

BlackRose said:


> i have version 2.3, did i misunderstand that it will not update without going to version 2.33?


thats speculation at this point


----------



## tsger

Wow, finally some good news that people are getting the update!  Now why can't Amazon just post the download already?


----------



## Tam

I have 2.5.2!!!!!!

I got so excited when I read that people were getting the update, that I went home over lunch to get my Kindle and turn the whispernet on to check - no update...  Then I started reading this thread and got worried because I had 2.3 and had never gotten 2.3.3 (even though I had been assured by Kindle CS a month or so ago that the update would work and I would not need to download 2.3.3) and so I downloaded the 2.3.3 update file to my computer.

I just spent 10 minutes trying to load 2.3.3 onto my Kindle, and even though I followed directions exactly, Update Your Kindle stayed shaded out. I started getting worried that I had not successfully uninstalled the screensaver hack (even though the old screensavers were back on.) I restarted my Kindle just in case that was the problem. When it came back on - Voila!!!! Right there on the Menu page - *Create new Collection*!!!!!

So I never had to use the Update My Kindle command - all I had to do was restart. And since Whispernet was off when I was messing with trying to do 2.3.3 - I guess it must have already downloaded the update earlier...

Edited to add - I guess its possible that the update had downloaded and wouldnt install until I put 2.3.3 on the kindle... - but I really think it was the restart that did it...


----------



## telracs

Turned on my whispernet to download a couple of books I bought yesterday, let it go to sleep and when I came back, it was downloading.  All done now, time to play later!


----------



## tsger

Pretty exciting for you all ... a restart didn't do it for me...I am currently on 2.3.4.  Gotta love the anticipation!


----------



## Geoffrey

I keep watching my total free space to see if something's downloading or whatever ... Sunday it dropped from 1190 to 1170 and I got all excited .... it just went back to 1190 .... boooo ...


----------



## durphy

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> on my Mac it just dl'ed the file..it didnt show from where ..thats why I asked


I wondered about this. It comes from this website: https://s3.amazonaws.com/G7G_FirmwareUpdates_WebDownloads/Update_kindle2_2.3.3.bin


----------



## JaneD

I remember a rumor somewhere that it was being rolled out regionally - could those who have just gotten the 2.5.2 please post their region? Thanks!


----------



## telracs

I'm in NYC.


----------



## kimbertay

JaneD said:


> I remember a rumor somewhere that it was being rolled out regionally - could those who have just gotten the 2.5.2 please post their region? Thanks!


Indiana here


----------



## larryb52

I'm waiting here in Maryland...


----------



## akgreen

kimbertay said:


> Indiana here


I'm in Indiana and I'm still waiting  I'm east of Indianapolis...a lot east, like out in the boonies an hour from the nearest 3G signal...still, books download within a couple of minutes on my whispernet...


----------



## Steph H

Patricia said:


> Thanks, pidgeon! I finally have 2.3.3. Now awaiting 2.5.2. with all of you


Ditto, thanks, pidgeon! I was going to hold out, be a guinea pig to see if it would update directly from 2.3 to 2.5.2, but I chickened out....


----------



## Mandy

I'm on 2.3, should I get 2.3.3 just to be on the safe side? Where's the file and instructions again?


----------



## jpmorgan49

I upgraded to 2.3.3, maybe it will speed things up. 
jp


----------



## planet_janet

Still waiting in California...


----------



## tsger

Still waiting in Florida...


----------



## jonathanbloom

Still waiting in Ohio


----------



## pidgeon92

Mandy said:


> I'm on 2.3, should I get 2.3.3 just to be on the safe side? Where's the file and instructions again?


On the previous page of this thread..... this post.


----------



## YankeeRose1214

I wish NORAD would have a Kindle tracker map just like the one they have for Santa on Christmas Eve. Ok, even though I'm 49, I still track Santa every year!


----------



## BlackRose

I was gonna be stubborn and see if i would upgrade from 2.3 right to 2.5.2, but i chickened out and upgraded to 2.3.3 and now i wait


----------



## Patricia

tsger said:


> Wow, finally some good news that people are getting the update! Now why can't Amazon just post the download already?


I agree!


----------



## NogDog

Still waiting in Ankh-Morpork.


----------



## Sunnie

<--- guinea pig who refuses to upgrade to 2.3.3. unless it's vital.  In California.


----------



## MicroBeta

Mandy said:


> I'm on 2.3, should I get 2.3.3 just to be on the safe side? Where's the file and instructions again?


 There are probably different incremental versions out there (I have 2.3.2) and the program will likely be looking for a version with a high number. It won't make a difference what version youre on as long as its less than the version in the stream.

Since its a new version it will likely wipe out the old version anyway. However, if some sort of loader or script is needed from a certain version, they will push that also. Amazon cant rely on people reading forums and doing a self-install to 2.3.3 so they either have to push 2.3.3, or more likely, it wont make a difference what lower version were all on. Once 2.5.2 gets pushed to our region the update will go as planned.

Well, its a theory anyway. 

BTW, waiting in CT. 

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm going to sit here and watch all of you get your updates. I've decided (for now) I don't want it and am keeping my hacks on.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

Waiting impatiently in northern Illinois.


----------



## Andrew Ryan

Picked up my Kindle as the update was downloaded. Threw me off for a second, as this was the first time I had my Kindle in my hands as it updated. Thought I did something wrong for a quick second. 

edit: in Columbus, Ohio here.


----------



## CaroleC

I have a depressing hypothesis. Perhaps the reason Amazon has not provided 2.5.2 for download from their webpage, is that 2.5.2 is no more final than 2.5 was a few weeks ago. 

Still waiting in New Orleans...


----------



## tsger

CaroleC said:


> I have a depressing hypothesis. Perhaps the reason Amazon has not provided 2.5.2 for download from their webpage, is that 2.5.2 is no more final than 2.5 was a few weeks ago.
> 
> Still waiting in New Orleans...


Depressing is right. But you know, if we assume the worst, then we have the opportunity to be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## gdae23

I'm in NYC with no update so far. I have regular 2.3, that's all. I just tried a restart and saw no change after that. I'm giving it a full charge right now and will then leave it on overnight to see if anything magic happens!


----------



## Tam

Got it and I'm in PA. Working on adding Collections right now!


----------



## Casse

pidgeon92 said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. We won't know for sure until someone who does not have the 2.3.3 update verifies that the 2.5 update succeeded or failed.
> 
> If you want to upgrade manually to 2.3.3, You need to download the correct file for your Kindle (should take just a few seconds to download if you have a fast connection):
> 
> Kindle (U.S. Wireless)
> Kindle (Global Wireless)
> Kindle DX (U.S. Wireless)
> Kindle DX (Global Wireless)
> 
> When you have the file, plug your Kindle into your PC/Mac via the USB cable.
> Drag and drop the file you downloaded onto the Kindle (Drop it right onto the Kindle, do not put in any of the subfolders).
> Then eject your Kindle from your PC/Mac.
> 
> Do the following on your Kindle:
> 
> Click Home
> Click Menu
> Choose Settings
> Click Menu
> Choose Update Your Kindle
> 
> It'll take a minute or so to update.
> 
> I will merge this thread with another one about the update.


I have a K2i and Mac and tried the above and the "update your kindle" is not available - still light grey.

Any ideas


----------



## NogDog

Casse said:


> I have a K2i and Mac and tried the above and the "update your kindle" is not available - still light grey.
> 
> Any ideas


Do you have the font and/or screensaver hack installed? If so, you'll have to uninstall it before doing any upgrade. Other than that, make sure you got the right upgrade file for your device.


----------



## Mandy

pidgeon92 said:


> On the previous page of this thread..... this post.


I downloaded, dropped into the Kindle Not into any of the folders), but the update was not successful both times I tried it. Am I supposed to open the file or anything first?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Casse said:


> I have a K2i and Mac and tried the above and the "update your kindle" is not available - still light grey.
> 
> Any ideas





Mandy said:


> I downloaded, dropped into the Kindle Not into any of the folders), but the update was not successful both times I tried it. Am I supposed to open the file or anything first?


What version do you have currently?

This is only to go to 2.3.3

This is NOT the 2.5.2 update.


----------



## Casse

NogDog said:


> Do you have the font and/or screensaver hack installed? If so, you'll have to uninstall it before doing any upgrade. Other than that, make sure you got the right upgrade file for your device.


I do not have any types of hacks installed.

I wasn't sure which version I had so I called Amazon and was told K2i so I grabbed Kindle global. I tried to download again and I have the same problem


----------



## Casse

luvmy4brats said:


> What version do you have currently?
> 
> This is only to go to 2.3.3
> 
> This is NOT the 2.5.2 update.


I still have 2.3.2


----------



## mistyd107

I guess some are turning WN back on ?  Are some getting 2.5


----------



## telracs

mistyd107 said:


> I guess some are turning WN back on ? Are some getting 2.5


Yes, and yes.....


----------



## mistyd107

scarlet said:


> Yes, and yes.....


thx


----------



## ak rain

not on website - can you imaging the number of people trying for it at once
sylvia


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

ak rain said:


> not on website - can you imaging the number of people trying for it at once
> sylvia


Many of my Kindle friends have no idea there's a firmware update coming out. I'm sure Amazon could handle the load.


----------



## odelay

Got the update in London, UK yesterday evening. Was previously on 2.3.4. Wasn't sure I'd get this one over WN, as I've not got an OTA update before. All good though.


----------



## Seamonkey

Just reading this.. turned WN on but not getting lots of bars downstairs so I'll plug it in overnight with WIN on and see.  I have 2.5 that I D/L myself so we will see how it goes.  I was on 2.3.4 prior to downloading 2.5.  This is on my DX.  My doctor has borrowed my K2 for months and heck I have no idea what version he has but I'm pretty sure he has no idea about updates..  not even sure if he's been reading...  guess I need to make an appt just to find out.


----------



## kimbertay

akgreen said:


> I'm in Indiana and I'm still waiting  I'm east of Indianapolis...a lot east, like out in the boonies an hour from the nearest 3G signal...still, books download within a couple of minutes on my whispernet...


I'm on the northeast side of Indianapolis, in Fishers.


----------



## Morpheus Phreak

Nothing here in good old Redmond, Washington.

You'd think with all of us hardcore techheads here in the home of Amazon we'd be among the first...ah well...when it happens it happens


----------



## Hoosiermama

Lots of Hoosiers waiting...still waiting/hoping on the southwest side of Indy.


----------



## Andra

NogDog said:


> Still waiting in Ankh-Morpork.


me too - my little imp is just not doing his job


----------



## Andra

For those asking about the incremental updates (do I have to be at 2.3.3 to get the update?) - I was told when I contacted Amazon Kindle CS that the updates are cumulative.  So you shouldn't need 2.3.3 to go to either 2.5 or 2.5.2.  But my K2 and DX are at 2.3.3 so I don't have any way of testing it later.


----------



## Linjeakel

Andra said:


> For those asking about the incremental updates (do I have to be at 2.3.3 to get the update?) - I was told when I contacted Amazon Kindle CS that the updates are cumulative. So you shouldn't need 2.3.3 to go to either 2.5 or 2.5.2. But my K2 and DX are at 2.3.3 so I don't have any way of testing it later.


I would have thought if you needed to upgrade in strict stages, Amazon wouldn't have removed the older update files and would instead be telling people on the updates page to upgrade to 2.3.3 etc in readiness.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Schrodinger's Kindle

Has it updated?  I don't know. . .I haven't checked. . .maybe it has! 

But maybe it hasn't   

I can believe it has until I check.  . . . . .and then I might find out it hasn't  . . . . . .but I might find out it has!  

Yep, it's just sitting there having updated  . . . . .and. . NOT . . .

Schrodinger's Kindle.


----------



## Pawz4me

Linjeakel said:


> I would have thought if you needed to upgrade in strict stages, Amazon wouldn't have removed the older update files and would instead be telling people on the updates page to upgrade to 2.3.3 etc in readiness.


Agreed. I'm on 2.3 and not planning on updating unless I find out it's necessary.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Linjeakel said:


> I would have thought if you needed to upgrade in strict stages, Amazon wouldn't have removed the older update files and would instead be telling people on the updates page to upgrade to 2.3.3 etc in readiness.


I'd also be quite upset with Amazon. I had to manually install 2.3 and have had WN on often enough since then that if I needed the update I should have gotten it. As it is, I've had WN on since the 2.5 announcement with the exception of a few days and I am still at 2.3.


----------



## KeRaSh

Ann in Arlington said:


> Schrodinger's Kindle
> 
> Has it updated? I don't know. . .I haven't checked. . .maybe it has!
> 
> But maybe it hasn't
> 
> I can believe it has until I check. . . . . .and then I might find out it hasn't . . . . . .but I might find out it has!
> 
> Yep, it's just sitting there having updated  . . . . .and. . NOT . . .
> 
> Schrodinger's Kindle.


Kindle is indeed science!  Nice reference!


----------



## DYB

Still waiting in NYC.  Bleh.  This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## KindleGirl

Hoosiermama said:


> Lots of Hoosiers waiting...still waiting/hoping on the southwest side of Indy.


Yep, still waiting here in Fort Wayne too!


----------



## NitroStitch

Still waiting IMpatiently in Florida... (tapping foot)


----------



## chocochibi

Wish there was a way I could hook up a siren to my kindle so it would start "whoop-whooping" when the update downloads.


----------



## luvmy4brats

chocochibi said:


> Wish there was a way I could hook up a siren to my kindle so it would start "whoop-whooping" when the update downloads.


Chcochibi - I still love your avatar...I always wonder why you have video of my Achmed (the terrorist)


----------



## NitroStitch

chocochibi said:


> Wish there was a way I could hook up a siren to my kindle so it would start "whoop-whooping" when the update downloads.


Please do share if you figure out a way to do that! BTW, I love your avatar too.


----------



## chocochibi

luvmy4brats said:


> Chcochibi - I still love your avatar...I always wonder why you have video of my Achmed (the terrorist)


I have six of my own terrorists


----------



## lulucello

Got it in Mexico!

I was among the first group to get 2.5, but my partner's Kindle (ordered back in October along with mine) never updated until last night.  Now she has 2.5.2.  I was hoping my 2.5 might update to 2.5.2 but nada.  No problem.  BTW--Cristina's Kindle had only the 2.3.3 version before updating automatically to 2.5.2 last night.  (We have K2i's)
Judith


----------



## BTackitt

Totally bummed in San Francisco, have had WN on since 2.5 was announced, just did a full reset, still no update... I really want my custom screensavers too. The dead authors look like skeletons to me when the screen changes back to whichever book I am reading, especially the women.


----------



## Meemo

For those who've never waited for a major update before - it can take days (and days) for it to roll out to everyone.  Just before the K2 came out, there was an update for the K1 to add the sync feature & a couple of other things.  Even then it took at least a couple of weeks, if not more, for the update to go out over wireless.  And there were a lot fewer Kindles out there then than there are now.  Eventually (maybe once the majority of Kindle updates have gone out wirelessly) they'll post the update online for downloading.  Until then it's a waiting, waiting, waiting game.  

And nope, we don't have 2.5 yet in our house.


----------



## KeRaSh

I don't understand why they don't just put the final update up for manual download.


----------



## MLPMom

I never even got the 2.3.3 update for some reason so, my hope for getting 2.5 or 2.5.2 anytime soon aren't great.


----------



## Cindy416

MLPMom said:


> I never even got the 2.3.3 update for some reason so, my hope for getting 2.5 or 2.5.2 anytime soon aren't great.


Neither did I, nor do I remember reading about doing the update to 2.3.3 or 2.3.4 manually. I'll be watching this thread to see if it is necessary to do the update beyond 2.3 manually before 2.5.2 will download and be installable.


----------



## lulucello

My partner's K2i updated automatically from 2.3 to 2.5.2.  All she did was leave the Whispernet on overnight last night.


----------



## Sunnie

I'm convinced it won't matter what version (2.3 vs. 2.3.x) one is sitting at.  But I wonder if it has anything to do with how old your Kindle is?  If not, I'm guessing it's completely random who/when.

:: still patient ::


----------



## lulucello

I can't discern a pattern to the upgrade distribution.  I bought two Kindles (K2i) in October, the day the International version was announced.  They arrived together.  I registered mine immediately, and registered the second one to my partner a few days later.  However, I was among the lucky ones to receive the 2.5 update as soon as it came out, but Cristina didn't get the update (2.5.2) until last night.  (We both removed the screensaver hacks at the same time back when the update to 2.5 was announced.)  BTW--we're in central Mexico.  I wonder if mine will update to 2.5.2  It seems Amazon works in mysterious ways.
Judith


----------



## JaneD

lulucello said:


> My partner's K2i updated automatically from 2.3 to 2.5.2. All she did was leave the Whispernet on overnight last night.


Thank you for this information! I also have 2.3 and was worried I'd be left out because of it. Nice to know that's not the case.


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> Schrodinger's Kindle
> 
> Has it updated? I don't know. . .I haven't checked. . .maybe it has!
> 
> But maybe it hasn't
> 
> I can believe it has until I check. . . . . .and then I might find out it hasn't . . . . . .but I might find out it has!
> 
> Yep, it's just sitting there having updated  . . . . .and. . NOT . . .
> 
> Schrodinger's Kindle.


Actually, mine is at *both* 2.3.3 _and_ 2.5.2 unless and until I check it and collapse the probablility wave; so as long as I don't check its version, I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NogDog said:


> Actually, mine is at *both* 2.3.3 _and_ 2.5.2 unless and until I check it and collapse the probablility wave; so as long as I don't check its version, I have the best of both worlds.


EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Sunnie

has anyone received the update today, or was it a mini-push 6/7?


----------



## Patricia

lulucello said:


> My partner's K2i updated automatically from 2.3 to 2.5.2. All she did was leave the Whispernet on overnight last night.


I did that...still nothing.


----------



## BTackitt

Think I'll go waste my wait time... reading on my kindle.. as long as I'm reading I won't see the dead people.


----------



## andy_in_virginia

Possible dumb question here.  If I leave the wireless on, will the phantom upgrade still occur if the Kindle is asleep or does it have to be awake (i.e. not on the screensaver) in order to download?

The last update I did manually by downloading it from the Amazon site and I'm guessing that I will do it that way if they ever make it available online, but I was just wondering how the wireless download of it works.


----------



## NogDog

From http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200324680:

"All Kindles are designed to automatically check for and download updates when one is available. If an update is available, your Kindle will download and install the update the next time the wireless connection is activated and your Kindle goes into sleep mode."


----------



## Cindy416

NogDog said:


> From http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200324680:
> 
> "All Kindles are designed to automatically check for and download updates when one is available. If an update is available, your Kindle will download and install the update the next time the wireless connection is activated and your Kindle goes into sleep mode."


I wonder why my K2 never updated past 2.3. (any of the other 2.3.x updates).


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Actually, mine is at *both* 2.3.3 _and_ 2.5.2 unless and until I check it and collapse the probablility wave; so as long as I don't check its version, I have the best of both worlds.


A watched kindle never updates...


----------



## Geoffrey

NogDog said:


> Actually, mine is at *both* 2.3.3 _and_ 2.5.2 unless and until I check it and collapse the probablility wave; so as long as I don't check its version, I have the best of both worlds.


This doesn't bode well for your kitty.


----------



## Merlilu

Not quite sure what this is - but I checked to see today if I had gotten the 2.5 upgrade and I saw that my current version was 2.3.3 + ufh 0.3 .  I don't remember seeing this before and have no idea what it means - the UFH 0.3 part I mean?  Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## larryb52

Cindy416 said:


> I wonder why my K2 never updated past 2.3. (any of the other 2.3.x updates).


don't feel alone I bought mine nov 09 & it has never upgraded past 2.3 & I'm afraid I'll have to wait for a download to update...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Merlilu said:


> Not quite sure what this is - but I checked to see today if I had gotten the 2.5 upgrade and I saw that my current version was 2.3.3 + ufh 0.3 . I don't remember seeing this before and have no idea what it means - the UFH 0.3 part I mean? Anyone have any thoughts?


It means you have the font hack on your Kindle. If you want the update, you'll have to remove the hack.


----------



## NogDog

Geoffrey said:


> This doesn't bode well for your kitty.


That's why I have a dog. You always know where you stand with a dog.


----------



## telracs

andy_in_virginia said:


> Possible dumb question here. If I leave the wireless on, will the phantom upgrade still occur if the Kindle is asleep or does it have to be awake (i.e. not on the screensaver) in order to download?


The way it seems to work for me is that WHEN the kindle puts itself to sleep (not if I've put it to sleep) it updates. So I would leave it on and let it put itself to sleep.


----------



## eldereno

Here in VA...and no update yet.  I had to manually update to 2.3.3 as it never was downloaded wirelessly.  Keep thinking that I will need to do that again to get 2.5.2!  My WN has been on most of the time since the announcement of this update.  My K2 was bought 10/09 (just before they went all K2i).  Oh, well........


----------



## Evelynne

Woohoo, 2.5.3 received in Montreal, Canada )


----------



## tsger

Evelynne said:


> Woohoo, 2.5.3 received in Montreal, Canada )


Wow, that's the first I've heard of 2.5.*3*


----------



## Merlilu

Thanks!!!! Now I know....


----------



## Evelynne

Oops, sorry, 2.5.2 not 2.5.3. My bad.


----------



## JaneD

I've gotta stop haunting these boards. It's making me so sad I don't have it yet, pointlessly.


----------



## Annag

Dumb question here what is font hack? I'm on version 2.3.2


----------



## docmama28

Just got the 2.5.2 update today (sorry guys!), and am busily organizing my books into collections, but I have a question...I'm trying to put my magazine/blog subscriptions into one collection, but I can't seem to do it.  Anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## MicroBeta

JaneD said:


> I've gotta stop haunting these boards. It's making me so sad I don't have it yet, pointlessly.


It'll come. I kinda like seeing which regions are getting it. Tracking it passes the time. 

Mike


----------



## tsger

docmama28 said:


> Just got the 2.5.2 update today (sorry guys!), and am busily organizing my books into collections, but I have a question...I'm trying to put my magazine/blog subscriptions into one collection, but I can't seem to do it. Anyone know if this is possible?


Where are you located?


----------



## sixkidsmom

got it here in TX yesterday!!


----------



## PaulGuy

sixkidsmom said:


> got it here in TX yesterday!!


Bezo's home state.


----------



## Steph H

Dang, I'm in Texas but don't have it yet.









In answer to docmama, I don't know for sure -- since I don't have it yet -- but I thought I remembered reading from the original 2.5 version that subscriptions and documents couldn't be put into Collections. Won't swear to it, though, and I'm a little surprised they wouldn't have included that in a tweak to 2.5.2.


----------



## dnagirl

I'm in Texas and nothing yet.  Of course, I had to manually update to 2.3 and I haven't ever gotten the 2.3.3 update, so I don't have much hope.


----------



## Steph H

Never give up! Never surrender!


----------



## corkyb

pidgeon92 said:


> Maybe. Maybe not. We won't know for sure until someone who does not have the 2.3.3 update verifies that the 2.5 update succeeded or failed.
> 
> If you want to upgrade manually to 2.3.3, You need to download the correct file for your Kindle (should take just a few seconds to download if you have a fast connection):
> 
> Thanks to Verena, I just was able to update both my k2 and my dx to 2.3.3 or something like that. Now I will wait for 2.5.2. But I am a happy camper to have successfully manually updated my kindles. Makes me feel like a techie.
> PAULA ny
> 
> Kindle (U.S. Wireless)
> Kindle (Global Wireless)
> Kindle DX (U.S. Wireless)
> Kindle DX (Global Wireless)
> 
> When you have the file, plug your Kindle into your PC/Mac via the USB cable.
> Drag and drop the file you downloaded onto the Kindle (Drop it right onto the Kindle, do not put in any of the subfolders).
> Then eject your Kindle from your PC/Mac.
> 
> Do the following on your Kindle:
> 
> Click Home
> Click Menu
> Choose Settings
> Click Menu
> Choose Update Your Kindle
> 
> It'll take a minute or so to update.
> 
> I will merge this thread with another one about the update.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Um, I have a .bin file for the k2i. I have 2.3.4

I have the hacks on, so it's been captured. Let me get it uploaded.

This is NOT a recovered file.


----------



## Steph H

<<gets out of the way of the mad panic....since I have a K2US...le sigh>>


----------



## nicholas541

Hey, I'm new here. I have a k2i 2.3.3 (manually updated) and still nothing yet. I'm in Arkansas and just got my Kindle a few weeks ago.



luvmy4brats said:


> Um, I have a .bin file for the k2i. I have 2.3.4
> 
> I have the hacks on, so it's been captured. Let me get it uploaded.
> 
> This is NOT a recovered file.


This would be great! I'm sure everyone is really excited right now.


----------



## Kippoe

Has anyone with a Kindle 2 US gotten the update yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats

For my k2i owners. (I had upgraded to 2.3.4)

Please try this file and see if it works

http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm


----------



## Tracey

I forgot how to do a manual update... 

How do I do it again?


----------



## muggle

I got the 2.5.2 upgrade today.  I have to say it's not as big a deal as I thought it would be.  The password feature is nice.  But the categories not worth all the hype (and I have 300+ books).

But the wait isn't over yet...when are screensavers coming?!?!?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tracey said:


> I forgot how to do a manual update...
> 
> How do I do it again?


Downloa bin file to your computer. Hook Kindle up to computer., Drag update file into the root directiry of Kindle (you DON'T want to put it in any folders) unplug Kindle go to home>menu>setting>update your Kinde (shouldn't be greyed out) then click yes an you should be good to go.


----------



## NicoleB

luvmy4brats said:


> For my k2i owners. (I had upgraded to 2.3.4)
> 
> Please try this file and see if it works
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm


Worked perfectly! Huge, huge, huge thanks (from a very quiet lurker)


----------



## Tracey

Thanks!  I don't think I will be able to do it though cause I think I am still on 2.3.3.  Oh well...that's the way it goes.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tracey said:


> Thanks! I don't think I will be able to do it though cause I think I am still on 2.3.3. Oh well...that's the way it goes.


There are several places where you can find how to go fro 2..3.3 to 2.3.4

I've already taken my meds for the night and am getting loopy, so I'm no use there, but I think they're in the tips and troubleshooting threads.


----------



## NicoleB

Tracey said:


> Thanks! I don't think I will be able to do it though cause I think I am still on 2.3.3. Oh well...that's the way it goes.


Tracey, I downloaded the .bin for 2.3.3 -> 2.3.4 from mobilereads


----------



## NogDog

I've uploaded LM4B's K2i update file to my "Kindle Hacks" pages at http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/update25/. PM me if you have any other files you'd like to upload there.


----------



## Tracey

> Tracey, I downloaded the .bin for 2.3.3 -> 2.3.4 from mobilereads


Thanks!!!


----------



## chilady1

I assume the file only works for the K2i, not the K2 US?  Is that correct?  Anyone try this file on the K2 US?  Just curious


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yes, this is for the 2ki. Sorry...


----------



## chilady1

Thanks anyway Lummy!


----------



## luvmy4brats

NogDog said:


> I've uploaded LM4B's K2i update file to my "Kindle Hacks" pages at http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/update25/. PM me if you have any other files you'd like to upload there.


Thank NogDog. I was also able to get a Mediafire link up, but I'll use those for the other boards. We will have many happy kindlers tonight


----------



## kevingarywilkes

In order to manually download the 2.5.2 firmware, first, you will need the 2.3.4 firmware:

http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin

After installing and updating to the 2.3.4 firmware, you will need to download the 2.5.2 firmware:

http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm

Install and upgrade your firmware.

Your kindle will restart. voilà. you now have the 2.5.2 firmware.

If you have any questions about how to manually upgrade firmware, refer to the forum. It's easy.


----------



## cjay

thanks luvmybrats! This made my day! lol. Yes, now I can start making collections!


----------



## CaroleC

Me too, thank you luvmy4brats!!!   I now have 2.5.2 and I am ecstatic. Thank you so much.


----------



## mrmeany

Thanks, love to get all the stuff into collections. Very nice.


----------



## Edge

kevingarywilkes said:


> In order to manually download the 2.5.2 firmware, first, you will need the 2.3.4 firmware:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin
> 
> After installing and updating to the 2.3.4 firmware, you will need to download the 2.5.2 firmware:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm
> 
> Install and upgrade your firmware.
> 
> Your kindle will restart. voilà. you now have the 2.5.2 firmware.
> 
> If you have any questions about how to manually upgrade firmware, refer to the forum. It's easy.


I'm assuming this is for the K2i. This was a no-go on my K2.


----------



## CaroleC

Edge said:


> I'm assuming this is for the K2i. This was a no-go on my K2.


Yes, unfortunately for the US K2 owners, I think the 2.5.2 update that luvmy4brats was able to grab for us is for the k2i. At least she said that she got it from her k2i.


----------



## teralpar

Thanks LM4B!!!!!!!! Kendra has 2.5.2 now!!!! I'm soooo excited...now I'm off to creating my collection folders!


----------



## Meemo

Well, I did download the 2.3.4 update & got it successfully loaded on my K2i, but couldn't get 2.5.2 to successfully update.  So I'll just keep Whispernet on and hope it'll download on its own...


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I have 2.5.2 on my moms K2i....still waiting for my poor K2US


----------



## tsger

OK, now Amazon should definitely post the update for us to download, now that users are posting the file to download.  As far as I know, there is no way to verify that the file being posted is the real deal.  I'm not saying the file isn't genuine, I'm just saying, Come on, Amazon, please post the download link!!


----------



## mputtr

I just finished updating the kindle and it works brilliantly. I'm personally happy with it and also happy that now I have protection for my books. But yeah, it seems to be working great!


----------



## suewolf

My K2i was stock at 2.3

I manually updated to 2.3.3

I manually updated to 2.3.4

I manually updated to 2.5.2

It worked great.

Thanks to everyone who helped make this possible.


----------



## AmandasPanda

suewolf - SNAP!

My K2i was stock at 2.3
I manually updated to 2.3.3
I manually updated to 2.3.4
I manually updated to 2.5.2

I am now in LOVE <3

Thanks EVERYONE!!


----------



## fbergese

Manually updated my K2i and busy looking at the new software opportunities.

Thanks for sharing the file, finally I can stop checking 3 times per day the Amazon website.


----------



## Gyro

I had 2.3.4 installed already on my K2i. Used this file to update to 2.5.2. Thank you so much!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Luvmy4brats - you are an angel!!  Thank you so much.  I'll be so glad to finally be able to turn off my Whispernet...and concentrate on READING!

Patricia


----------



## chocochibi

Thanks you! Thank you! Thank you! Saint Luv of the Updates


----------



## chilady1

K2 US still waiting.......


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just updated. Thank you so much!!


----------



## markel

Just did the update from 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 and all went well ...

Then did the 2.3.4 update to 2.5.2 and ....

*YAYYYY .... it worked!!!!*

Thanks to all who got me here!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

You are all very welcome!

I had just crawled into bed last night and noticed that it was not in sleep mode and I knew it hadn't been touched all day. The last time that happened was when I got the 2.3 update. So I got out of bed, hooked Morty up the computer and there it was sitting there waiting for me. Because the hacks were on, instead of installing, it just waits.


I'm not above asking for donations   I'm walking in the Susan G. Komen 3 Day for the Cure this fall. It's 60 miles over 3 days and I need to raise a LOT of money to participate. If any of you would like to donate in my behalf I would greatly appreciate it. Please don't feel obligated to do so. I only ask because it never hurts to ask. The money is for a very good cause and goes directly to them, but any donations made in my behalf go towards my goal. The link is in my signature.


----------



## Mandy

Please help me figure out what I'm doing wrong, I'm getting desperate! 

I'm on 2.3, I've downloaded the .bin files for 2.3.3, 2.3.4, and 2.5.2. My screensaver hack has been removed, the only folders in my Kindles' system folder is 'screen_saver,' the booklet, and 'search index.' I drag the 2.3.3 bin file from my documents into my Kindle, not in any of the sub folders. I eject the Kindle, do the menu>setttings>menu>update, and I update my Kindle if it's not greyed out. Then I get an error message saying the update was not successful. If it matters at all, when I hook my Kindle back into the PC, the bin file is nowhere to be found.

I am truly at a loss here!!

*edit - I have the K2i, btw.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Mine says 2.3.2 how do I get the updated version.I am a newbie to kindle since april


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mandy said:


> Please help me figure out what I'm doing wrong, I'm getting desperate!
> 
> I'm on 2.3, I've downloaded the .bin files for 2.3.3, 2.3.4, and 2.5.2. My screensaver hack has been removed, the only folders in my Kindles' system folder is 'screen_saver,' the booklet, and 'search index.' I drag the 2.3.3 bin file from my documents into my Kindle, not in any of the sub folders. I eject the Kindle, do the menu>setttings>menu>update, and I update my Kindle if it's not greyed out. Then I get an error message saying the update was not successful. If it matters at all, when I hook my Kindle back into the PC, the bin file is nowhere to be found.
> 
> I am truly at a loss here!!
> 
> *edit - I have the K2i, btw.


Maybe you've accidentally downloaded the .bin files for the k2 and not the k2i


----------



## luvmy4brats

tiggeerrific said:


> Mine says 2.3.2 how do I get the updated version.I am a newbie to kindle since april


Try this:



kevingarywilkes said:


> In order to manually download the 2.5.2 firmware, first, you will need the 2.3.4 firmware:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin
> 
> After installing and updating to the 2.3.4 firmware, you will need to download the 2.5.2 firmware:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm
> 
> Install and upgrade your firmware.
> 
> Your kindle will restart. voilà. you now have the 2.5.2 firmware.
> 
> If you have any questions about how to manually upgrade firmware, refer to the forum. It's easy.


----------



## Mandy

I just downloaded the global file to ensure I had the right one, and same problem. *sigh* I guess I'm just not meant to have it right now. Is there a reason why the bin file doesn't stay in the Kindle folder?


----------



## tiggeerrific

wheni went to the site to download it says you have to pay for it.This dosent seem right


----------



## Mandy

tiggeerrific said:


> wheni went to the site to download it says you have to pay for it.This dosent seem right


You have to choose the free user option and wait 45 seconds.


----------



## luvmy4brats

tiggeerrific said:


> wheni went to the site to download it says you have to pay for it.This dosent seem right


Just click on the one on the right that says free user. You don't need to pay for it.


----------



## Granvillen

Many thanks for all those who got the update information and files for the rest of us.  I am charging my battery so I can play all day!


----------



## Tam

Mandy - 

That happened to me on Mon. when I was trying to update from 2.3 to 2.3.3. I would follow the steps but then the Update command would still be grayed out, and whne I conected my kindle to my computer, the update file would no longer be on the kindle. At that point I decided to do a Restart - and when I did, the 2.5.2 update was in place! So maybe try a Restart... Good luck!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mandy said:


> I just downloaded the global file to ensure I had the right one, and same problem. *sigh* I guess I'm just not meant to have it right now. Is there a reason why the bin file doesn't stay in the Kindle folder?


Mandy, try getting your files from here:

These are only for the Kindle 2 International

http://rapidshare.com/files/382788816/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.3.bin

http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin

2.3.3 is standalone, 2.3.4 requires that you install 2.3.3 first.


----------



## Mandy

I tried the new link, same problem - update was not successful. Thanks for trying to help though, I'm just gonna have to suck it up and learn some patience. I should know a thing or two about patience anyway, since I have three brats of my own.


----------



## jonathanbloom

These worked for me! Thanks!


----------



## Indy

Georgia here, and very confused.  I have no idea how to tell if this thing is a K2i or K2US.  It's version 2.3 with a long bunch of numbers after it in parenthesis.  I did a restart and a synch/check for items and now under menu, under settings, menu again it has an option to disable annotations backup, but it is still version 2.3.  That is the only new command or whatchamajigger I have seen.  I have 108 items and I very much would like to begin to organize them before the flood is too big to handle.  

I am sure my brain will explode just from trying to figure out if it's an international or US kindle, let alone doing a manual update.


----------



## Steph H

I know there's a way to find out, either by serial number (if you don't have a skin on it) or by inputting some numbers, but I don't know what that info is.  No doubt someone will be along shortly to tell you how you can find out.   

Also, if you bought it new after about October (?) 2009, I think, then it almost definitely is an international version.

So don't let your brain explode.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mandy said:


> I tried the new link, same problem - update was not successful. Thanks for trying to help though, I'm just gonna have to suck it up and learn some patience. I should know a thing or two about patience anyway, since I have three brats of my own.


Try restarting your Kindle. slide and hold the on/off button until the screen comes back up (could be 45 seconds or so)


----------



## chilady1

You can find out which type of Kindle you have by doing the following:

Menu - Settings - Type 411, this will retrieve information about your Kindle

Look for Serial Number

If your serial number starts with B002 - K2 US version
If your serial number starts with B003 - K2 International version

Lummy's bin will only work with the K2 International version - checked with her last night.  Congrats to those that can use the bin file, still waiting, not so patiently.


----------



## Cindy416

I have a question that I'd like clarified if anyone knows the answer:

I currently have 2.3 on my K2.  Do I have to manually update to 2.3.3 and then 2.3.4 before I will get 2.5.2?  It's never been downloaded automatically to my Kindle, and I've read conflicting opinions here about the need to be running 2.3.4 before the file will download.

Thanks.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Indy said:


> Georgia here, and very confused. I have no idea how to tell if this thing is a K2i or K2US. It's version 2.3 with a long bunch of numbers after it in parenthesis. I did a restart and a synch/check for items and now under menu, under settings, menu again it has an option to disable annotations backup, but it is still version 2.3. That is the only new command or whatchamajigger I have seen. I have 108 items and I very much would like to begin to organize them before the flood is too big to handle.
> 
> I am sure my brain will explode just from trying to figure out if it's an international or US kindle, let alone doing a manual update.


Go to home>Menu>settings and type in 411

Look for serial number.

If it's B002, it's a K2 (us)
if it's B003, it's a K2i


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cindy416 said:


> I have a question that I'd like clarified if anyone knows the answer:
> 
> I currently have 2.3 on my K2. Do I have to manually update to 2.3.3 and then 2.3.4 before I will get 2.5.2? It's never been downloaded automatically to my Kindle, and I've read conflicting opinions here about the need to be running 2.3.4 before the file will download.
> 
> Thanks.


If you want to manually update it using the bin I uploaded, then yes, you'd need to update to 2.3.3 and then to 2.3.4 before you could update to 2.5.2

BUT, if you're waiting for the automatic download, you shouldn't need to. They'll send out a version for 2.3.

It just happens that mine is 2.3.4 and the update bin I have will only work on that.


----------



## chilady1

Cindy416 - here's answer to your question:

This will only work for the K2i since that is what Luvmy has 

If it says version 2.3 then you need to do 3 updates to get you up to speed
If it says 2.3.3 then you need to do 2
If it says 2.3.4 then you only need to do one update.

Go here http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86316 and scroll to message number 5 which has the 3 files you need to download

For each one you need to do follow these steps and in order - i.e. you must do 2.3.3 then 2.3.4 then 2.5.2

1) Connect your kindle to the computer and copy that file to the top level directory on your kindle.
2) Disconnect from the PC and click on menu, settings and then menu again - you should have the option to `update'. 
3) Click update and it will update and restart your Kindle.

Repeat this process for 2.3.4 and then the one in the 2.5.2 zip. 
You will be then completely up to date!


----------



## cmdixon

Indy said:


> Georgia here, and very confused. I have no idea how to tell if this thing is a K2i or K2US. It's version 2.3 with a long bunch of numbers after it in parenthesis. I did a restart and a synch/check for items and now under menu, under settings, menu again it has an option to disable annotations backup, but it is still version 2.3. That is the only new command or whatchamajigger I have seen. I have 108 items and I very much would like to begin to organize them before the flood is too big to handle.
> 
> I am sure my brain will explode just from trying to figure out if it's an international or US kindle, let alone doing a manual update.


Wow. I'm also from Georgia and just came here to post the same question! Just read the responses and I have the K2i. Yay! I'll be manually updating in just a little while - gotta take the kids out for an hour or so. 

Colleen


----------



## ginaf20697

My Kindle has no hacks, is still on version 2.3 YET has the rotating screen feature which I'm pretty sure is from a later update so I have no idea WHAT to think.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ginaf20697 said:


> My Kindle has no hacks, is still on version 2.3 YET has the rotating screen feature which I'm pretty sure is from a later update so I have no idea WHAT to think.


That was from 2.3


----------



## Cindy416

chilady1 said:


> Cindy416 - here's answer to your question:
> 
> This will only work for the K2i since that is what Luvmy has
> 
> If it says version 2.3 then you need to do 3 updates to get you up to speed
> If it says 2.3.3 then you need to do 2
> If it says 2.3.4 then you only need to do one update.
> 
> Go here http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86316 and scroll to message number 5 which has the 3 files you need to download
> 
> For each one you need to do follow these steps and in order - i.e. you must do 2.3.3 then 2.3.4 then 2.5.2
> 
> 1) Connect your kindle to the computer and copy that file to the top level directory on your kindle.
> 2) Disconnect from the PC and click on menu, settings and then menu again - you should have the option to `update'.
> 3) Click update and it will update and restart your Kindle.
> 
> Repeat this process for 2.3.4 and then the one in the 2.5.2 zip.
> You will be then completely up to date!


I knew that I'd have to do the manual updates if I were upgrading a K2i, but since I have a K2, I still am not sure. I'm going to wait patiently for mine to be upgraded, am am going to assume that the 2.5.2 upgrade will take place even though my K2 is running 2.3. If anyone knows for sure that I need the other versions of 2.3 for my K2, please advise me. (I could go ahead and do the updates manually and then wait for 2.5.2, but I hate to tamper with something that's working perfectly if I don't need to.


----------



## k2reader

I was one of the (I guess) lucky few who actually recieved the 2.5 update. 

Will I get the 2.5.2 update and if so, what does it include that 2.5 doesn't?


----------



## Carol Collett

K2US w/WN on for several days-no 2.5.2 yet. Are there any K2US with the update yet? I've just read the last six pages of this thread and I don't see the answer?

I'm in Nashville, TN.

I'll leave WN on until Wraith updates or until Amazon (or someone w/the K2US .bin file) posts it. I _really_ want to organize my 16 pages of books!

Edit: just noticed this is my 200th post!


----------



## tiggeerrific

Dont know where my posts went but when I went to the website to download they wanted me to pay is this right


----------



## luvmy4brats

tiggeerrific said:


> Dont know where my posts went but when I went to the website to download they wanted me to pay is this right


No, you don't need to pay. Click on the circle to the right that says FREE USER


----------



## Crystalmes

I contemplated bringing my cable to work, and didn't. I am regretting that desicion. BOO! Can't wait to get home.


----------



## SimonStern2

I have my cable, but a K2US, so nothing I can load with it.


----------



## jpmorgan49

luvmy4brats said:


> For my k2i owners. (I had upgraded to 2.3.4)
> 
> Please try this file and see if it works
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm


I downloaded the file and placed it in my Root directory of the Kindle but the "Update your Kindle" is still Greyed out.
jp


----------



## luvmy4brats

jpmorgan49 said:


> I downloaded the file and placed it in my Root directory of the Kindle but the "Update your Kindle" is still Greyed out.
> jp


The bin file I uploaded last night is for the K2i


----------



## jpmorgan49

Ahh, I see that now, so it's not available for the K2?
jp


----------



## Steph H

No one appears to have captured the bin file for the K2US yet -- I'm anxiously awaiting the file or the update also! *pouting*


----------



## luvmy4brats

Maybe somebody who has a K2 (US) can put their hacks back on. What happens is that with the hacks on, the bin file will download, but can't install so it will just sit there. You'll know you have it if you pick up your Kindle after a few hours and it's on the home page (not asleep) because for some reason, having the bin file on there makes it unable to go to sleep.

Once you see that, hook up your Kindle to your computer and copy the bin file over to the computer. Upload a copy for others to use, then remove the hacks and install the bin.


----------



## jpmorgan49

Good idea, Now what did I do with those Hack files..  
jp


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just going to jump in here and remind all you folks who have Heather to thank for your 2.5.2 that she is walking in the Komen 3-Day. . . .links in her signature to help her meet her donation goals!


----------



## adkinsn07

Hey, FYI they're rolling out the update again!!! I got mine this morning!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

May I make a suggestion. Those of you that removed your hacks and are waiting for the US version or DX version. Please put your hacks back on.

Here's why:

With the hacks on, the update will download to your Kindle, but because of the hacks it won't install. It will just sit there. You will know it's there because your Kindle will not go to sleep. As soon as I picked my Kindle up and saw that it was on the Home page, I KNEW I had the update (the same thing happened with the 2.3 update) I hooked up my Kindle computer and there it was.

Once it's there, all you need to do is copy it to your computer, upload the file for others to share, then remove the hacks and install the update. It's REALLY easy!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just going to jump in here and remind all you folks who have Heather to thank for your 2.5.2 that she is walking in the Komen 3-Day. . . .links in her signature to help her meet her donation goals!


Thanks Ann!!


----------



## tiggeerrific

I am really dumb at this i have no idea how to down load the 2.5 .I guess I will just have to be happy with my 2.3.2


----------



## luvmy4brats

tiggeerrific said:


> I am really dumb at this i have no idea how to down load the 2.5 .I guess I will just have to be happy with my 2.3.2


Try going here and downloading these files:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=950763&postcount=5


----------



## BTackitt

Luvmy, thank you. Thank you. THANK YOU!
Patience with electronics is not something I have much of, I know how to use them, and make things with/for them, but actually mucking around inside them, I get nervous. Installing the update was SIMPLE, and now I'm off to play with Collections.


----------



## Tabby

Thanks Heather! As others with a K2i reported...it worked like a charm!


----------



## disneygal

THanks so much guys!

I had version 2.3 and was able to upgrade to 2.3.3 and then 2.3.4, and then 2.5.2 all thanks to the links on this board.  Thanks again so much off to create categories.


----------



## MeganW

I have K2US and am on v. 2.3.3.  I'd taken my hacks off in preparation for 2.5.2, but I just put the font hack back on my Kindle so that I could grab the .bin file when it's downloaded.  As soon as I get it I'll upload it for everyone.


----------



## Cindy416

MeganW said:


> I have K2US and am on v. 2.3.3. I'd taken my hacks off in preparation for 2.5.2, but I just put the font hack back on my Kindle so that I could grab the .bin file when it's downloaded. As soon as I get it I'll upload it for everyone.


How generous! You must have been brought up properly.


----------



## geoffthomas

I hear it runs in the family.
And, like her looks, she gets most of it from her mum.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> I hear it runs in the family.
> And, like her looks, she gets most of it from her mum.
> 
> Just sayin.....


How true. If you only knew.........


----------



## MeganW

I was definitely raised right -- thanks Mom!

And Geoff, I actually get my looks from my Dad -- but I get my brains and my ridiculously fast wit from my Mom.


----------



## Cindy416

MeganW said:


> I was definitely raised right -- thanks Mom!
> 
> And Geoff, I actually get my looks from my Dad -- but I get my brains and my ridiculously fast wit from my Mom.


That hurts. I used to look better than I do now.  Of course, your dad is quite handsome, so I guess it's ok.


----------



## MeganW

Cindy416 said:


> That hurts. I used to look better than I do now.  Of course, your dad is quite handsome, so I guess it's ok.


I mean, I LOOK like Dad -- same profile, nose, etc., ding dong.  But you're very pretty. Kelli gets her looks from you. You're both very pretty.


----------



## Cindy416

MeganW said:


> I mean, I LOOK like Dad -- same profile, nose, etc., ding dong.  But you're very pretty. Kelli gets her looks from you. You're both very pretty.


You're back in the will. Of course, we've now attempted to hijack this thread, so I guess we'd better knock it off. Love ya.


----------



## ulysses

i got the update  
Now i just wish I could use my custom screensavers.


----------



## Carol Collett

MeganW said:


> I have K2US and am on v. 2.3.3. I'd taken my hacks off in preparation for 2.5.2, but I just put the font hack back on my Kindle so that I could grab the .bin file when it's downloaded. As soon as I get it I'll upload it for everyone.


Thanks! Very nice of you.


----------



## Stormy

My dad received the update last night I am still waiting


----------



## chilady1

MeganW said:


> I have K2US and am on v. 2.3.3. I'd taken my hacks off in preparation for 2.5.2, but I just put the font hack back on my Kindle so that I could grab the .bin file when it's downloaded. As soon as I get it I'll upload it for everyone.


Megan, if you are able to capture this file, you will be just as popular as Luvmy4brats was last night. And I agree, you were raised right, thanks for volunteering to do this if you receive the update. From one person (me) that has been waiting forever for this update - THANKS!


----------



## Crystalmes

so am I reading right that I can't use that link now for K2i?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Crystalmes said:


> so am I reading right that I can't use that link now for K2i?


You can use it for your k2i

If you have 2.3.4 you just use that file, if you're on any other version, you'll need to update to 2.3.4 before you can update to 2.5.2

You can find them here:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=950763&postcount=5


----------



## Cindy416

chilady1 said:


> Megan, if you are able to capture this file, you will be just as popular as Luvmy4brats was last night. And I agree, you were raised right, thanks for volunteering to do this if you receive the update. From one person (me) that has been waiting forever for this update - THANKS!


If anyone can do it, she can. (Unbiased comment)


----------



## Crystalmes

Even though it says unapproved? Or is that because I am not logged in?


----------



## MeganW

chilady1 said:


> Megan, if you are able to capture this file, you will be just as popular as Luvmy4brats was last night. And I agree, you were raised right, thanks for volunteering to do this if you receive the update. From one person (me) that has been waiting forever for this update - THANKS!


No problem! I'd love to be able to help.  And thanks!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Crystalmes said:


> Even though it says unapproved? Or is that because I am not logged in?


It looks like those links were taken down. hhmm.. I think that's because the person who did those took the files from other people (including me) and created his own zip files and uploaded them.

What version do you have now? I'll see if I can't get you the ones you need posted over here.

This goes to 2.3.3
http://rapidshare.com/files/382788816/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.3.bin

This goes from 2.3.3 to 2.3.4
http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin

Here's the one to go from 2.3.4 to 2.5.2:
http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm


----------



## CWebb3

Just applied the v2.5.2 update to both of my K2i's from v2.3.4.  Worked perfectly!  Thanks.  Now I can't wait for updated screensaver hacks.  I want my pictures back!  (I know; some people are never satisfied.)


----------



## Crystalmes

I have been drooling all day at work!!!!! Can't wait to get home!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

The updates (2.3.3 => 2.3.4 and  2.3.4 => 2.5.2) worked like a charm on my K2i!  Thanks much!


----------



## tsger

I am still on 2.3.4.  I noticed that although I have whispernet turned on, I have no bars.  It has been that way most of the day.  I tried rebooting, hoping maybe the update was waiting to be installed.  NOPE.  I was hoping to wait for the official Amazon update, but now I am contemplating updating myself with the .bin files posted here already.  

What do  you all think?  Could that "cure" my lack of wireless connectivity?


----------



## larryb52

I was just thinking about giving up the wait for 2.5.2 & put a hack on when I turned on my kindle & I noticed a difference, small difference in the font but it was better & it had indeed updated...nice, now I'm not sure on the hack...


----------



## JaneD

I finally got it! 2.5.2 is in my greedy little hands! 

For reference: KDX owner in Los Angeles, previously I had a 2.3 version, purchased in April 2010.


----------



## luvmy4brats

larryb52 said:


> I was just thinking about giving up the wait for 2.5.2 & put a hack on when I turned on my kindle & I noticed a difference, small difference in the font but it was better & it had indeed updated...nice, now I'm not sure on the hack...


The hacks won't work on 2.5 yet


----------



## NogDog

tsger said:


> I am still on 2.3.4. I noticed that although I have whispernet turned on, I have no bars. It has been that way most of the day. I tried rebooting, hoping maybe the update was waiting to be installed. NOPE. I was hoping to wait for the official Amazon update, but now I am contemplating updating myself with the .bin files posted here already.
> 
> What do you all think? Could that "cure" my lack of wireless connectivity?


I think the bars only show when it is actively trying to communicate. So if it polls the Amazon server and does not get anything to download, it probably effectively stops communicating for some amount of time until it decides to check again (i.e. it is not constantly transmitting and using up your battery when there does not appear to be any reason to).


----------



## tsger

NogDog said:


> I think the bars only show when it is actively trying to communicate. So if it polls the Amazon server and does not get anything to download, it probably effectively stops communicating for some amount of time until it decides to check again (i.e. it is not constantly transmitting and using up your battery when there does not appear to be any reason to).


Well, the wireless is working again. Now I can go back to waiting for the official update!

BTW - I went to settings, then entered "311", then I selected "choose automatically." After that the wireless started working again.


----------



## Indy

Thanks Luvmy and Steph H, now I know I have a K2i.  

How did the consensus come to be that the internationals have to manually update?  Or did I read all of it wrong?


----------



## Stormy

Indy said:


> Thanks Luvmy and Steph H, now I know I have a K2i.
> 
> How did the consensus come to be that the internationals have to manually update? Or did I read all of it wrong?


My dad has a K2i and got the update automatically last night


----------



## luvmy4brats

Indy said:


> Thanks Luvmy and Steph H, now I know I have a K2i.
> 
> How did the consensus come to be that the internationals have to manually update? Or did I read all of it wrong?


K2I's don't HAVE to update manually, I just happened to grab the file last night and uploaded it.


----------



## Just Wonderin

lulucello said:


> My partner's K2i updated automatically from 2.3 to 2.5.2. All she did was leave the Whispernet on overnight last night.


I am still waiting for my update. I also have 2.3 (not 2.3.2 through 2.3.4) Lulucello's post seems to confirm that the interim updates aren't required. I contacted Amazon and gave them my update info 2.3, and my s/n. They said that there is nothing else I need to do and that I am as up to date as I need to be to receive the 2.5.2 update.

So, let's hope everyone is right!


----------



## Indy

Okeydokey!  Y'all are the helpfullest bunch of people I've met online in a LONG time!


----------



## suicidepact

It seems like the majority (all?) the people who are getting the update wirelessly have either the K2i or DX. Am I mistaken? I'm curious as I'm a US only K2 owner but I'm working in Europe (I was in Finland, Sweden, and now Germany today alone!) for another month and my only hope of getting the update now is to download it. I do hope someone can trap it, as Amazon don't seem too keen to just let users download it just yet. It's sort of doubly frustrating for me as I sometimes go days with no computer internet access, just my phone, so every time I do get to a hotel and can access the web, I check here only to see that Amazon still haven't released their update into the wild. 
So onto my question, has anyone with a US only K2 received their update wirelessly?


----------



## tsger

Well, I was getting hopeful, as I just noticed my Free MB going down slowly from 1352, bit by bit down to 1345.  Cool, I thought, it's downloading the update file.  Soon I'll be able to update.  But next thing I knew, the Free MB went back up to 1352!

I don't get it.


----------



## MeganW

tsger said:


> Well, I was getting hopeful, as I just noticed my Free MB going down slowly from 1352, bit by bit down to 1345. Cool, I thought, it's downloading the update file. Soon I'll be able to update. But next thing I knew, the Free MB went back up to 1352!
> 
> I don't get it.


I had the exact same thing happen yesterday. Hoped it was the update, but no dice.


----------



## Steph H

Indy said:


> Thanks Luvmy and Steph H, now I know I have a K2i.
> 
> How did the consensus come to be that the internationals have to manually update? Or did I read all of it wrong?


I think it's a lack of patience waiting for it to happen automagically.


----------



## JaneD

Just Wonderin said:


> I am still waiting for my update. I also have 2.3 (not 2.3.2 through 2.3.4) Lulucello's post seems to confirm that the interim updates aren't required. I contacted Amazon and gave them my update info 2.3, and my s/n. They said that there is nothing else I need to do and that I am as up to date as I need to be to receive the 2.5.2 update.
> 
> So, let's hope everyone is right!


That's definitely right: I had 2.3 and just got the update to 2.5.2 automatically today.


----------



## MicroBeta

tsger said:


> Well, I was getting hopeful, as I just noticed my Free MB going down slowly from 1352, bit by bit down to 1345. Cool, I thought, it's downloading the update file. Soon I'll be able to update. But next thing I knew, the Free MB went back up to 1352!
> 
> I don't get it.


I'm just guessing but I kinda think the small fluctuations are due to internal housekeeping and/or buffering network stats. When you do Alt+611 you can see the network state values changing on the fly and I'll bet when it's monitoring the memory will vary by a few kB. It's a theory 

Now if you start to see some large changes you might actually have something. 

Mike


----------



## Crystalmes

LOL! I was just starting to DL the updates posted when my k2i wouldn't come out of sleep, when it did.... there it was!!!!! YAY!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## MicroBeta

I see a member with a DX got the update.  Any other DX owners? 

Mike


----------



## telracs

MicroBeta said:


> I see a member with a DX got the update. Any other DX owners?
> 
> Mike


Me.


----------



## Linjeakel

Me too - my DXi updated to 2.5.2 a couple of days ago.


----------



## Laurie

tsger said:


> Well, I was getting hopeful, as I just noticed my Free MB going down slowly from 1352, bit by bit down to 1345. Cool, I thought, it's downloading the update file. Soon I'll be able to update. But next thing I knew, the Free MB went back up to 1352!
> 
> I don't get it.


Where do you see free MB?


----------



## MicroBeta

Laurie said:


> Where do you see free MB?


Hit the Menu button and the free memory will be displayed in upper left hand corner.

Mike


----------



## Shastastan

JaneD said:


> That's definitely right: I had 2.3 and just got the update to 2.5.2 automatically today.


Ditto. I was going to wait for the manual download. I don't turn WN on very often and then only for a few minutes. I plugged in the charger and left it on all night and now have the update. They must be getting them out now.


----------



## RB

I haven't logged on here in a while.....I've missed all of the great info here!

Just so I have this straight.... has anyone with a K2 (not international) received the update?
I'm still at 2.3 no 2.3.3 or anything past that, so I'm wondering why when I check for updates it doesn't give me the 2.3.3 update..??


----------



## tiggeerrific

I have a DX and havent gotten anything yet.Is this right I dont need to have whispernet on just keep it in the sleep mode?
my memory says 3,435 and my kindle version is 2.3.2

All this waiting is like waiting for a baby to be born


----------



## ElLector

Hi, everybody!  It's been a while, but it's always a joy to come back.

Okay, I'm really confused.  Since I have no choice (living in South Korea), but to update manually, I'm not sure what to do. I own the DX and have only been able to manually update to 2.3.3.  I obviously want to update to 2.5.2.  Could any genius here tell me how to get that update manually?  What link should I use  to download the file. I'm getting desperate right now, so I'm sorry if I'm not making any sense.  Heeeeeeeeelp!


----------



## tsger

tiggeerrific said:


> I have a DX and havent gotten anything yet.Is this right I dont need to have whispernet on just keep it in the sleep mode?
> my memory says 3,435 and my kindle version is 2.3.2
> 
> All this waiting is like waiting for a baby to be born


No, keep whispernet on, Kindle can go to sleep whenever it wants. No whispernet, no update (at least that's my understanding).


----------



## tsger

ElLector said:


> Hi, everybody! It's been a while, but it's always a joy to come back.
> 
> Okay, I'm really confused. Since I have no choice (living in South Korea), but to update manually, I'm not sure what to do. I own the DX and have only been able to manually update to 2.3.3. I obviously want to update to 2.5.2. Could any genius here tell me how to get that update manually? What link should I use to download the file. I'm getting desperate right now, so I'm sorry if I'm not making any sense. Heeeeeeeeelp!


AFAIK, there is no download available for the DX yet.


----------



## 911jason

MeganW said:


> I have K2US and am on v. 2.3.3. I'd taken my hacks off in preparation for 2.5.2, but I just put the font hack back on my Kindle so that I could grab the .bin file when it's downloaded. As soon as I get it I'll upload it for everyone.





Cindy416 said:


> How generous! You must have been brought up properly.





Cindy416 said:


> How true. If you only knew.........





MeganW said:


> I was definitely raised right -- thanks Mom!
> 
> And Geoff, I actually get my looks from my Dad -- but I get my brains and my ridiculously fast wit from my Mom.





Cindy416 said:


> That hurts. I used to look better than I do now.  Of course, your dad is quite handsome, so I guess it's ok.





MeganW said:


> I mean, I LOOK like Dad -- same profile, nose, etc., ding dong.  But you're very pretty. Kelli gets her looks from you. You're both very pretty.





Cindy416 said:


> You're back in the will. Of course, we've now attempted to hijack this thread, so I guess we'd better knock it off. Love ya.


You two are hilarious!!!


----------



## Annag

Downloaded it manually last night thank you so much lovmy4brats


----------



## ElLector

tsger said:


> AFAIK, there is no download available for the DX yet.


Ahh! So no DX manual update yet? I guess I'll have to be patient. I'll hit my punching bag a few more times than usual then. I love Amazon, but what a tease! Man!


----------



## SensualPoet

I updated 2.3.4 Kindle 2i to 2.5.2 as per the link earlier in the thread ... seems to have worked fine and very quickly. I typically have about 100 titles on my Kindle. I had access to WWW before the update (showed up mid-May); it still works. Lots of stuff seems faster. I see the collections entry; haven't played with it yet. I can see larger fonts -- pity there isn't a sans serif to try out (but, I really like the native serif font).

SP 
In Toronto


----------



## jj2339

luvmy4brats said:


> It looks like those links were taken down. hhmm.. I think that's because the person who did those took the files from other people (including me) and created his own zip files and uploaded them.
> 
> What version do you have now? I'll see if I can't get you the ones you need posted over here.
> 
> This goes to 2.3.3
> http://rapidshare.com/files/382788816/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.3.bin
> 
> This goes from 2.3.3 to 2.3.4
> http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin
> 
> Here's the one to go from 2.3.4 to 2.5.2:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm


So for some reason this isn't working for me....i put the 2.3.4 bin file on my root and then ejected so i could go to settings and select "update kindle", but that option was greyed out for me....do I need to rename that file, or put the bin in another directoory? Also, am i doing anything here that could brick the kindle?

Thanks!!


----------



## 911jason

Well... I'm still frustrated to not have the update myself, but I did use Luv's file to update a coworker's K2i at work last night. She's thrilled!  I'm not!


----------



## MeganW

911jason said:


> You two are hilarious!!!


Ha ha! Thanks!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

jj2339 said:


> So for some reason this isn't working for me....i put the 2.3.4 bin file on my root and then ejected so i could go to settings and select "update kindle", but that option was greyed out for me....do I need to rename that file, or put the bin in another directoory? Also, am i doing anything here that could brick the kindle?
> 
> Thanks!!


What version Kindle do you have? If you don't know, you can look up your serial number: go to Home>menu>settings and type in 411

If it starts with:
B002 it is a K2 (US)
B003 it is a K2 (I)

These files only work with the K2I


----------



## jj2339

luvmy4brats said:


> What version Kindle do you have? If you don't know, you can look up your serial number: go to Home>menu>settings and type in 411
> 
> If it starts with:
> B002 it is a K2 (US)
> B003 it is a K2 (I)
> 
> These files only work with the K2I


Bingo! That's why, I have a K2!


----------



## healam38

Can someone help me!!! i have no idea what to do.... i have version 2.3.3 and i downloaded 2.3.4 and 2.5.2 onto my computer but everytime i save it then click on it after it downloads it just opens to my microsoft faq's i need help on how to do this


----------



## tsger

healam38 said:


> Can someone help me!!! i have no idea what to do.... i have version 2.3.3 and i downloaded 2.3.4 and 2.5.2 onto my computer but everytime i save it then click on it after it downloads it just opens to my microsoft faq's i need help on how to do this


You need to transfer the bin file to your Kindle using the USB cable. Then disconnect the USB cable and see if the update option is available when you go Home/Menu/Settings/Menu/Update.

You will need to do that for 2.3.3, then 2.3.4, then 2.5.2. Make sure each update finishes completely before doing the next one.


----------



## mistyd107

I received my k2 replacement just now according to cs rep I just spoke to I have a k2i according to serial number its US either way its showing 2.0.4 do I need to manually do all of the updates or will it go to 2.5 on its own?
Has anyone in the Dallas/Ft worth gotten the update yet


----------



## healam38

thank you so much   thats what i needed now i have 2.5.2


----------



## Hoosiermama

Mine had version 2.3, and I updated using the files posted here. I have Collections now!


----------



## hkhart

Very happy camper right now!  I've updated and now playing with collections!  Thanks to all that provided the info and links!


----------



## 911jason

mistyd107 said:


> I received my k2 replacement just now according to cs rep I just spoke to I have a k2i according to serial number its US either way its showing 2.0.4 do I need to manually do all of the updates or will it go to 2.5 on its own?
> Has anyone in the Dallas/Ft worth gotten the update yet


You don't have to manually update, it will eventually do it all by itself. If you'd like to update it yourself, you just have to follow the steps posted several times in this thread (basically update to 2.3.3, then update to 2.3.4, then you can update to 2.5.2).


----------



## mistyd107

thx Jason
wasn't sure if the K2 (US file) for 2.5 was added to the thread yet


----------



## meglet

Sigh. Waiting impatiently with my K2 US here. I hope Amazon hurries up and posts the bin file, because I just realized that my K2 never even updated to 2.3.3, it was still at 2.3, even though I leave WhisperNet on a lot.

I installed 2.3.3 (linked below, and earlier in the thread) mostly to give myself something to do, then put the screensaver hack back on because I can't stand the dead author pictures. I'm not very hopeful, because I can't recall seeing posts of any K2 US getting 2.5 or 2.5.2, but if it shows up on my Kindle I'll try to grab it and share it!

K2 US


----------



## ayuryogini

Hoosiermama said:


> Mine had version 2.3, and I updated using the files posted here. I have Collections now!


Mine, too, so I had to go through updating each one; 
every time an update worked, it really felt fulfilling, I am not a techie at all.
Somehow, I fell 7 pages behind on this thread, so just now found out that the .bin had been captured;
It just figures that "luv....." would be the one to get the .bin file for all of us.
The moderators on Kindleboards are awesome 
Thanks for retrieving all the update files, too, for those of us who only had 2.3.
Well, time to go play with my "new" Kindle.


----------



## Casse

tsger said:


> You need to transfer the bin file to your Kindle using the USB cable. Then disconnect the USB cable and see if the update option is available when you go Home/Menu/Settings/Menu/Update.
> 
> You will need to do that for 2.3.3, then 2.3.4, then 2.5.2. Make sure each update finishes completely before doing the next one.


I am finally at the point with the 2.3.3 file that the "update your Kindle" is available. However when I click on okay it goes back to the setting and device info page and nothing happens?? Any ideas?


----------



## elkniwllub

WN on...hacks off...and I've been in five different states over the past five nights with my K2 (Washington, Nevada, Florida, Arizona and Michigan)...still, no update.  
What region am I missing?


----------



## telracs

elkniwllub said:


> WN on...hacks off...and I've been in five different states over the past five nights with my K2 (Washington, Nevada, Florida, Arizona and Michigan)...still, no update.
> What region am I missing?


North East....


----------



## Patricia

I don't think it's going by region.  I think K2 US is going to be updated last.  That's what I have and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Patricia

And I'm in the northeast...


----------



## Casse

Casse said:


> I am finally at the point with the 2.3.3 file that the "update your Kindle" is available. However when I click on okay it goes back to the setting and device info page and nothing happens?? Any ideas?


Bumping this question off the last page as I can't figure this out?

Thanks for any help


----------



## MINImum

I am sorry to ask this question in this thread, but perhaps there are others with the same dilemma as me. I still have version 2.0.3 on my K2. Where do I go to get version 2.3 so then I can start to download the others (2.3.3 then 2.3.4 then 2.5.2)?

Thanks!


----------



## Kippoe

It has been handled very poorly lets make the customers who paid $300 + the last to take advantage of the new software we have told them about 4 months ago just put up the files for us to download


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kippoe said:


> It has been handled very poorly lets make the customers who paid $300 + the last to take advantage of the new software we have told them about 4 months ago just put up the files for us to download


I can actually understand why they haven't put up the files yet. At the moment, it looks like there will be at least 12 different files (k2, k2i, dx, and dxi times 2.3, 2.3.3, 2.3.4) If people are having difficulty downloading just the 1 that was put up today, it's going to be a mess to get people to download the correct one. (Do you know how many people don't realize they have a K2i and think they have a K2 (US) or vice versa or how many people with DX's tried to use the K2i file even though it specifically says it only worked for the K2i?)



MINImum said:


> I am sorry to ask this question in this thread, but perhaps there are others with the same dilemma as me. I still have version 2.0.3 on my K2. Where do I go to get version 2.3 so then I can start to download the others (2.3.3 then 2.3.4 then 2.5.2)?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not certain, but you may be able to go directly to the 2.3.3 (it won't hurt to try) It's supposed to be a stand-alone update. If not, I'm sure there's a file around here somewhere that we can find a 2.3 link. I'm actually headed to bed, but if someone doesn't find it tonight and the 2.3.3 doesn't work for you, I'll find it in the morning.



Casse said:


> I am finally at the point with the 2.3.3 file that the "update your Kindle" is available. However when I click on okay it goes back to the setting and device info page and nothing happens?? Any ideas?


I'm not sure, that's not something I usually hear. It's usually wither grayed out or the update says not successful. What Version are you currently on and what version Kindle do you have (k2 or k2i) If you're not sure, go to settings and type 411. Your serial number will start with B003 if it's a K2i or B002 if it's a K2.


----------



## Belita

Wooohooooo! Thanks!! I wasn't able to download luvmy4brat's file. I think the site was too busy from people here. I was able to download from NogDog's site, though. 

It scared me at first because it took a minute for my books to show up once it had restarted with 2.5.2 on it, but they came back and now I'm going to make collections!!!


----------



## Casse

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not sure, that's not something I usually hear. It's usually wither grayed out or the update says not successful. What Version are you currently on and what version Kindle do you have (k2 or k2i) If you're not sure, go to settings and type 411. Your serial number will start with B003 if it's a K2i or B002 if it's a K2.


I have version 2.3.2 and a K2i

Thanks for any help as this is really frustrating.


----------



## luvmy4brats

MINImum said:


> I am sorry to ask this question in this thread, but perhaps there are others with the same dilemma as me. I still have version 2.0.3 on my K2. Where do I go to get version 2.3 so then I can start to download the others (2.3.3 then 2.3.4 then 2.5.2)?
> 
> Thanks!


Try restarting your Kindle and then see if it works. Otherwise, you may need to try to download that particular file again.


----------



## MINImum

luvmy4brats said:


> Try restarting your Kindle and then see if it works. Otherwise, you may need to try to download that particular file again.


Thanks. We are doing the "Sync and Check for Items" on my Kindle right now and it's taking forever. My guess is that I'm getting the 2.3. I will check it again in the morning and if it's there, I'll start on the next three updates. If it's not there, I'm not sure what to do. I checked Amazon and I can't find the old updates anywhere, only a blurb about the upcoming 2.5.


----------



## Casse

luvmy4brats said:


> Try *restarting* your Kindle and then see if it works. Otherwise, you may need to try to download that particular file again.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Casse said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It worked? Oh goodie. I'm always glad when that happens.


----------



## Casse

luvmy4brats said:


> It worked? Oh goodie. I'm always glad when that happens.


Yep it worked AND I now have "collections"


----------



## ayuryogini

luvmy4brats said:


> It looks like those links were taken down. hhmm.. I think that's because the person who did those took the files from other people (including me) and created his own zip files and uploaded them.
> 
> What version do you have now? I'll see if I can't get you the ones you need posted over here.
> 
> This goes to 2.3.3
> http://rapidshare.com/files/382788816/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.3.bin
> 
> This goes from 2.3.3 to 2.3.4
> http://rapidshare.com/files/382 794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin
> 
> Here's the one to go from 2.3.4 to 2.5.2:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm


My this is a busy thread; Just to bump up these instruc's; they were monumental in me getting mine updated; just remember to go to "Home > Menu > Settings > Menu > Update Your Kindle" between each one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Casse said:


> Yep it worked AND I now have "collections"


I wasn't going to update. I planned to wait until the hacks came out, but I decided what the heck, I was lucky enough to get it. I better make sure it works before I upload it.

The first collection I created: "Utter Crap". Many of the books my mom has bought are in that collection. I hope she doesn't notice.


----------



## jj2339

mistyd107 said:


> I received my k2 replacement just now according to cs rep I just spoke to I have a k2i according to serial number its US either way its showing 2.0.4 do I need to manually do all of the updates or will it go to 2.5 on its own?
> Has anyone in the Dallas/Ft worth gotten the update yet


Nope! 

but soon i hope


----------



## freelantzer

luvmy4brats said:


> The first collection I created: "Utter Crap". Many of the books my mom has bought are in that collection. I hope she doesn't notice.


That's hilarious! 

I'm sort of torn between waiting to see when I'll be sent the update (have K2i) or just downloading it myself. We'll see if my will power holds out.


----------



## luvmy4brats

freelantzer said:


> That's hilarious!
> 
> I'm sort of torn between waiting to see when I'll be sent the update (have K2i) or just downloading it myself. We'll see if my will power holds out.


I say download it. That way you can play with your collections. It's pretty easy to do.


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

Okay I am seriously confused... sorry to keep adding to all of this but I am in and out all the time.  Is the update out, or some where that I can down load it?  I have 2.3 (399380047) which one is that exactly?

lastly if and when I am directed to download it myself how do I make it work on my kindle?  

Shana Leigh


----------



## mlewis78

I just sent the file and luvmy4brats' link to it to a friend who has a k2i.  Also sent her a link to this thread, but she's not registered to kindleboards.  She just heard about it from a blog and asked me if this is something she should get.


----------



## Shawn

Guys, I have a good news.
This update link is for Kindle DX International version. Enjoy it!!

http://www.mediafire.com/file/umxeqndqdju/Update_399380047_490480060.bin


----------



## NogDog

Shawn said:


> Guys, I have a good news.
> This update link is for Kindle DX International version. Enjoy it!!
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/umxeqndqdju/Update_399380047_490480060.bin


Adding to my 2.5 upgrades page. (It'll be a few minutes before the file is uploaded.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

NavyGirl Leigh said:


> Okay I am seriously confused... sorry to keep adding to all of this but I am in and out all the time. Is the update out, or some where that I can down load it? I have 2.3 (399380047) which one is that exactly?
> 
> lastly if and when I am directed to download it myself how do I make it work on my kindle?
> 
> Shana Leigh


The update is starting to get released. Last night, I was able to capture it before it was installed (I had the hacks on) The version I have is for a K2i (running version 2.3.4) If you have a K2I, then you'll be able to use this update.

To tell if you have a K2i Go to home>Menu>settings>then type in 411, you'll find your serial number. If it starts with B003, you're good to go and have a k2i

However you need to do 2 smaller updates first to get it to 2.3.4 first

Here's what you'll need:

This goes to 2.3.3
http://rapidshare.com/files/382788816/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.3.bin

This goes from 2.3.3 to 2.3.4
http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin

Here's the one to go from 2.3.4 to 2.5.2:
http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm


----------



## prickles

So now there are downloadable files for all the kindles but the K2?

Ack!


----------



## Sunnie

Delayed Gratification is a refined art, by Gawd!  I'm waiting, I tell you!  Waiting for "nature to take its course"....!


----------



## prickles

I feel like I've been very patient. But I'm starting to lose it now. I just caught myself actually considering buying a new kindle just so I could get the upgrade now!
Please help Amazon- I'm losing my mind!

Or maybe that's their secret plan to boost sales?


----------



## Linjeakel

luvmy4brats said:


> I can actually understand why they haven't put up the files yet. At the moment, it looks like there will be at least 12 different files (k2, k2i, dx, and dxi times 2.3, 2.3.3, 2.3.4)


I'm not sure if that's actually so - my DX updated straight from 2.3.3 to 2.5.2 with no 2.3.4 or 2.5 in between - or do we assume that in an auto update it actually does three updates at the same time? And anyway, even if 12 different files are needed, how hard would it be to put those up on the website? I don't believe fear of confusing users is a good enough excuse. It's not rocket science.


----------



## freelantzer

I did it! I downloaded it! Thanks  for posting those links and directions!


----------



## provincetownbound

How did you get the download onto the Kindle?


----------



## MicroBeta

Linjeakel said:


> I'm not sure if that's actually so - my DX updated straight from 2.3.3 to 2.5.2 with no 2.3.4 or 2.5 in between - or do we assume that in an auto update it actually does three updates at the same time? And anyway, even if 12 different files are needed, how hard would it be to put those up on the website? I don't believe fear of confusing users is a good enough excuse. It's not rocket science.


I'm pretty sure you're correct. It shouldn't matter what version you're currently on. Even it if did they would either push that needed version first or make it part the 2.5.2 download.

I wouldn't think they would rely on the users to make sure they're on the necessary version. IMHO, 90%+ of users would want to mess with trying to figure out which increment they're on, finding the correct update file for their particular Kindle, and doing the manual update.

IMO, unless someone want to manually update to 2.5, they don't need worry about doing anything else.

My 2¢ FWIW. 

Mike


----------



## Gara

The update files worked perfectly. Finally I can lock my kindle so no more worrying about leaving my smut novels laying out when family is over  . Thank you!

How the heck do I make my collection folders go in some other order than as they are created?


----------



## Linjeakel

Gara said:


> ...... How the heck do I make my collection folders go in some other order than as they are created?


We've been discussing this on another thread and I think you'll find some answers to your query there:-

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26339.msg490662.html#msg490662


----------



## Vicki G.

Sooooo, as I understand it, to date no one with a US model, either K2 or DX, has received the update

And to think, us oldies paid $100 MORE for our Kindles too!!! I really was hoping we wouldn't get the stepchild treatment.

<waiting patiently and trying not to pout>

It will get here when it does.


----------



## NitroStitch

Vicki G. said:


> Sooooo, as I understand it, to date no one with a US model, either K2 or DX, has received the update
> 
> And to think, us oldies paid $100 MORE for our Kindles too!!! I really was hoping we wouldn't get the stepchild treatment.
> 
> <waiting patiently and trying not to pout>
> 
> It will get here when it does.


My US K2 is still waiting too.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Just wanted to pop back in here and say THANK YOU to those that posted the download files here. I had no idea that I had a K2i until instructions for doing 411 on the settings screen were posted here. I downloaded the .bin files last night and updated to 2.5.2 with no problems. Got collections set up, but will probably tweak them some more.


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

Didn't realize I had the k2i!  Updating as I type!  Will let you know how it works and how I like it!  Thanks so much !


----------



## mishymac

Thanks for the info guys....it worked for me!


----------



## Shapeshifter

Question - Is it a good idea to download this update if Amazon haven't finished and released the corrected version yet?

I'm patiently (not) waiting for the collections so I can put all my books where they belong, too confusing trying to remember what type of books all those freebies are


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just want to again remind all you guys who've used the file that Heather -- luvmy4brats -- captured for you. . . . .well, she's walking in the Komen 3 day for the cure. . . .a donation, in thanks (and for her patience in helping everyone here get it loaded), would NOT be amiss. . . .link is in her signature!


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

YAY!  It worked!  Im trying to play with it as I get ready for work.... yah I know... I should be getting ready and not playing on here between brushing teeth and combing hair!

Last question, has anyone mastered a hack for screen savers and fonts with the new update?

Thanks again for your help and the files!  I LOVE IT so far so good, but I have a lot of work ahead of me, 439 books need to find a home (file)

Have a great day everyone!

Oh and those walking or running in the race for the cure - Thank you!

~Shana Leigh


----------



## MINImum

prickles said:


> So now there are downloadable files for all the kindles but the K2?
> 
> Ack!


See, this is what I get for not reading the entire thread. I didn't realize all the links were for the K2i.  But I still can't seem to go from 2.0.3 to 2.3, so I have a little time.


----------



## tiggeerrific

ok whats a k2i? i have a kindle DX and still havent gotten anything.I even kept my whispernet on all night


----------



## 911jason

NavyGirl Leigh said:


> Last question, has anyone mastered a hack for screen savers and fonts with the new update?


It's only a matter of time for updated hacks to be posted. I read on a thread here earlier this morning that someone has already got it working (screenshot was included) but it sounded like it wasn't quite ready for delivery to the general public yet as it may require some code tinkering to make it work.

One thing I was thinking about the delay in updating the K2 (us) model is that most of the more knowledgeable hackers were probably early adopters and have that model. So they may need to wait until their own US version K2s finally get updated to create the new version hack files.


----------



## sparrowlight

K2 US version here...I don't think I've seen any threads here or elsewhere where people with a K2 US version have received the update.  Anyone for a dissenting angle?


----------



## tiggeerrific

My DX says 2.3.2 399388047 what does that mean ?Sorry for acciting like a idiot but I am not good with gadgets


----------



## KindleGirl

Vicki G. said:


> Sooooo, as I understand it, to date no one with a US model, either K2 or DX, has received the update
> 
> And to think, us oldies paid $100 MORE for our Kindles too!!! I really was hoping we wouldn't get the stepchild treatment.
> 
> <waiting patiently and trying not to pout>
> 
> It will get here when it does.


My thoughts exactly! It's hard sitting here waiting when everyone else who bought theirs after us is getting the update!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Please don't take this the wrong way, but it's INCREDIBLY frustrating to sit here and see people complain that their particular (type of) Kindle didn't get the update. I have been seeing reports of ALL versions getting the update, it IS going out to everyone.

Why is there a K2i update link posted and not one for everyone else? Because I was *lucky* enough to grab it before it could install. If I'd still had my K2 (us) you would be getting that file instead.

Instead of everyone getting upset that theirs hasn't updated, it would be smarter, (and kinder) to try to grab the bin file if it does download to your Kindle!

_How can I do that_? It's simple, if you had the hacks on before the update was announced and removed them, simply put them back on. That's ALL you have to do and you could possibly grab the bin. When the bin file downloads to your kindle and tries to install, it will be unable to because of the hacks, but it won't disappear. It will just sit there in the root file.

_How will I know it's there? I can't see it_. Your Kindle won't go to sleep once the file is on it. Even if it had been asleep at some point earlier in the day, if you walk up to your Kindle and see that it's on the homepage, that's a pretty good indication that you got it. Hook it up to your computer and you should see it right there in the root directory. Just transfer it over to your computer (and upload it to a site like rapidshare or mediafire or something like that or email it to me or nogDog aand we'll take care of it)

Then all you need to do is remove the hack and install the bin.

Edited for clarity


----------



## Linjeakel

tiggeerrific said:


> My DX says 2.3.2 399388047 what does that mean ?Sorry for acciting like a idiot but I am not good with gadgets


It means you have software version 2.3.2 - the rest of the number is just Amazon's code for that version.


----------



## akw4572

luvmy4brats said:


> It looks like those links were taken down. hhmm.. I think that's because the person who did those took the files from other people (including me) and created his own zip files and uploaded them.
> 
> What version do you have now? I'll see if I can't get you the ones you need posted over here.
> 
> This goes to 2.3.3
> http://rapidshare.com/files/382788816/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.3.bin
> 
> This goes from 2.3.3 to 2.3.4
> http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin
> 
> Here's the one to go from 2.3.4 to 2.5.2:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm


Just manually updated from 2.3 using the above files. Worked great, thanks for posting them.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Linjeakel said:


> I'm not sure if that's actually so - my DX updated straight from 2.3.3 to 2.5.2 with no 2.3.4 or 2.5 in between - or do we assume that in an auto update it actually does three updates at the same time? And anyway, even if 12 different files are needed, how hard would it be to put those up on the website? I don't believe fear of confusing users is a good enough excuse. It's not rocket science.


I'm not saying that Amazon is expecting us to update from 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 to get 2.5.2. I'm actually saying the opposite. There are SO many different versions out the and Amazon has to send out an update for each kind (and none of them will work on the other version).

As for people choosing the wrong files and it not being rocket science, well you'd like to think that. The number ONE problem I run across when trying to help them install/uninstall the hacks is that they've downloaded the wrong file. I'd say a good 90% of the time. And that's with only 4 files to choose from.

This past 24 hours I have helped countless people. So many of them tried to use the K2i file to update their K2 (us) or DXs EVEN THOUGH IT SPECIFICALLY STATED IT WAS FOR A K2I.. and they couldn't figure out why it wasn't working.

You're right, it's not rocket science, but it's a fact that having that many files WILL be VERY confusing to many people.


----------



## diego

WOO! Thanks guys, I now have my K2i on 2.5.2!


----------



## chilady1

luvmy4brats said:


> This past 24 hours I have helped countless people. So many of them tried to use the K2i file to update their K2 (us) or DXs EVEN THOUGH IT SPECIFICALLY STATED IT WAS FOR A K2I.. and they couldn't figure out why it wasn't working.


Another thing contributing to this is the fact that people don't read. Heather you have said in EVERY post between here, Amazon Boards and MobileRead, these files are for the K2i - people glazed right over that fact and instead chose to download the files. Once I read that, I knew I couldn't use the files you so graciously uploaded for all. I find that by taking a moment to scan through what has been said, 90% - 95% my question is answered. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Steph H

luvmy4brats said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but it's INCREDIBLY frustrating to sit here and see people complain that their particular Kindle didn't get the update. I have been seeing reports of ALL versions getting the update, it IS going out to everyone.


Not to mention the K2US folks complaining that folks who bought Kindles 'after them' getting the update first. Heck, my K1 will *never* get this update, and I bought it well before my K2US that I just bought last month. What about all those other K1 users that won't see it at all?? At least they're not complaining (much). Though I think several of them have done what I did, and gotten a K2...  (Though I got a US version on purpose because I wanted to stick with the Sprint network, I'm almost wishing I'd gotten a K2i so I could update now.... LOL)


----------



## Vicki G.

luvmy4brats said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but it's INCREDIBLY frustrating to sit here and see people complain that their particular Kindle didn't get the update. I have been seeing reports of ALL versions getting the update, it IS going out to everyone.
> 
> Why is there a K2i update link posted and not one for everyone else? Because I was *lucky* enough to grab it before it could install. If I'd still had my K2 (us) you would be getting that file instead.
> 
> Instead of everyone getting upset that theirs hasn't updated, it would be smarter, (and kinder) to try to grab the bin file if it does download to your Kindle!
> 
> _How can I do that_? It's simple, if you had the hacks on before the update was announced and removed them, simply put them back on. That's ALL you have to do and you could possibly grab the bin. When the bin file downloads to your kindle and tries to install, it will be unable to because of the hacks, but it won't disappear. It will just sit there in the root file.
> 
> _How will I know it's there? I can't see it_. Your Kindle won't go to sleep once the file is on it. Even if it had been asleep at some point earlier in the day, if you walk up to your Kindle and see that it's on the homepage, that's a pretty good indication that you got it. Hook it up to your computer and you should see it right there in the root directory. Just transfer it over to your computer (and upload it to a site like rapidshare or mediafire or something like that or email it to me or nogDog aand we'll take care of it)
> 
> Then all you need to do is remove the hack and install the bin.


My comment had absolutely NOTHING to do with complaining that the update for the K2i was being posted. There are other threads here where people posted when they received the update, what geographic location they are in and what model Kindle they have. I simply remarked that it appears as though no one with a US model has, TO DATE, received the update. It was more of a clarification statement. Guess I learned MY lesson.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Vicki G. said:


> My comment had absolutely NOTHING to do with complaining that the update for the K2i was being posted. There are other threads here where people posted when they received the update, what geographic location they are in and what model Kindle they have. I simply remarked that it appears as though no one with a US model has, TO DATE, received the update. It was more of a clarification statement. Guess I learned MY lesson.


My post wasn't directed at you. I'm sorry that's what it seemed. That just happened to be where my post fell. I've spent the last 36 hours reading posts about people upset that THEIR Kindle (as in type of Kindle) hasn't updated yet. My point was that I have seen posts where people have gotten the update for the US version, I've also seen people with DXs get it. If someone would just grab the bin before it installed, then more people would be able to update. Granted, I've been bouncing back and forth between 3 different Kindle communities the past day and a half and I don't remember where I've seen them all, but I have seen them.

Edited to clarify


----------



## Linjeakel

luvmy4brats said:


> As for people choosing the wrong files and it not being rocket science, well you'd like to think that. The number ONE problem I run across when trying to help them install/uninstall the hacks is that they've downloaded the wrong file. I'd say a good 90% of the time. And that's with only 4 files to choose from ......... You're right, it's not rocket science, but it's a fact that having that many files WILL be VERY confusing to many people.


I'm surprised about that, but obviously your troubleshooting has given you first hand experience of the extent of the problem, which is clearly more prevalent than I appreciated. Perhaps I'm more technically astute than I thought I was (I would have said I was pretty average) and what seems obvious to me isn't as obvious to others. If so many people are really finding it that difficult to understand about the four different models, then I can see why Amazon would hold back.

I really didn't think there would need to be a separate update file for the different versions though. I honestly would have thought it would be a cumulative thing - that the v2.5.2 update would take you from any earlier point to the latest all in one go, or at the very least that you could update from any 2.3 version to the last one, 2.3.4 without the intervening steps, even if you couldn't make the jump all the way to 2.5. That was just my gut feeling though - I am _definitely_ not an expert in this!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Well, 2.3.4 wasn't sent to everyone (neither was 2.3.3) Those only went out to people that had issues (but of course, the bin files got posted and many people thought that they HAD to have it. Since it was never intended for mass distribution, that's why there's no direct way to get there, you'd only need 2.3.4 if you had a problem with 2.3.3.

As far as one update that encompasses all of them, that's what they've been able to do in the past, but apparently they're not able to this time, not sure why. It WOULD be much, much easier to work with that (being only 4 files) The good thing is, is that they are sending out version specific updates and not requiring someone to update to a particular version just to get the update. (That only happens when someone like me posts an update for 2.3.4 and most people are on 2.3 or 2.3.3 and the only way they can use it is to get their Kindle to 2.3.4).

Me, I don't mind helping...It gets me out of doing housework


----------



## Emily King

I've put the font hack back on my US K2 so I can try to catch the update if it comes my way. I'm on version 2.3.3 right now. None of the 3 kindles on our account have received the update - one K2i and the others are US K2... Hoping I can catch it.


----------



## Sunnie

While I think it's wonderful for Luv to capture the download, document it, and provide help to everyone who wants to manually get the update, I don't appreciate being part of the group she puts down for posting (at a message board, in a thread about the subject)....about waiting for the Amazon direct upload.  I can't speak for anyone else, I can only speak for myself.  For whatever odd reason, I prefer to wait for Amazon to update me directly.  I don't put anyone down who does it the manual way.  I'd just like the same respect forwarded to me and the rest of us waiting.  I don't see anyone complaining about all the posts in this thread saying "I've uploaded manually!  Yay me!"  What difference is there, between the two types of posts, except for which side of the fence you are on?  Why put down either side of the fence?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm sorry but where did I put ANYBODY down for wanting to get the automatic update?? Color me confused. I merely expressed my frustration at seeing all the posts that say "Oh the K2i is getting updated, but the K2 isn't or the DX isn't". When I said THEIR, I meant their particular type of Kindle. The fact is, they're ALL getting updates. It just takes time. 

Sorry if I've offended anybody. It wasn't my intent.


----------



## ibrewalot

I've been on the "Wait for Amazon to update me" side of the fence largely because it's easy and I've been busy.  Tonight I plan to change side of the fence and snag the update if Amazon hasn't treated me to it today.  I'm kindof shocked there's a fence I have to change sides of in the first place.     I mean, aren't we all Kindle owners/lovers/advocates when it comes down to it, regardless of version?  I'm taking a deep breath...join me?

Thanx, Heather, for helping in the first place AND for providing the opportunity to contribute to the 3-Day with someone I "know".  (I clicked your member site this morning.)  Good luck on your walk!


----------



## Shawn

NogDog said:


> Adding to my 2.5 upgrades page. (It'll be a few minutes before the file is uploaded.)


It is from the DXi 2.3.3 not from 2.3.4. Could you add this comment?


----------



## chilady1

EKing said:


> I've put the font hack back on my US K2 so I can try to catch the update if it comes my way. I'm on version 2.3.3 right now. None of the 3 kindles on our account have received the update - one K2i and the others are US K2... Hoping I can catch it.


I have done the same in an effort to capture the bin and like Luvmy4brats post if I receive it. Thanks for doing this also!


----------



## luvmy4brats

ibrewalot said:


> Thanx, Heather, for helping in the first place AND for providing the opportunity to contribute to the 3-Day with someone I "know". (I clicked your member site this morning.) Good luck on your walk!


THANK YOU! THANK YOU! That was incredibly kind.


----------



## RamTheHammer

I am also trying to capture the bin file using the font hack "trick" that luvmy4brats used. Hopefully someone with a K2 US will get it captured and posted.


----------



## Carol Collett

I appreciate so much the effort everyone is putting into this, not only to capture the file, but in helping everyone figure out what's going on. What a wonderful community of people! 

I'll put my hacks back on my K2US tonight after work too. Between all of us we're bound to catch it!


----------



## s0nicfreak

Thanks a ton!  
Too bad pdf zooming still sucks...


----------



## Cindy416

I have the font hack on, too. Surely one of us will get the update soon.


----------



## suicidepact

Regardless of which side of the fence, etc. If someone does manage to trap the US only K2 version I would genuinely appreciate having. As I said before I'm out of country so can't update wirelessly and will have to either download it or wait 2 months to update. I did try to trap the 2.5.0 update prior to leaving, but never received the update. Regardless, I'll try to be patient and thank those who are trying to help those who don't have the update get it. Cheers!


----------



## NogDog

Shawn said:


> It is from the DXi 2.3.3 not from 2.3.4. Could you add this comment?


Done. Thanks.


----------



## MicroBeta

Anybody from Connecticut go the update?

Mike


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Linjeakel said:


> If so many people are really finding it that difficult to understand about the four different models, then I can see why Amazon would hold back.


I think it is more that folks don't know what they have. I ordered my K2 before the international version so I know what I have. If I had ordered when it was announced, I'm not sure I could say confidently which I had. I know several folks have posted how to find out which version you have, but with so many posts it quickly gets buried.


----------



## Vicki G.

My comments earlier were only addressing the fact that I've yet to see anyone with a US K2 get the update.  I mean, I have yet to see a post here.  There may have been 100 of them but I haven't found one yet.  I currently have the font hack installed and if I get the update, I will capture it and share with all.  Just saying that I haven't seen anyone with a US K2 POST that they have received the new update which peaked my curiosity as to whether Amazon was using that as one of the organization criteria in rolling out the update. (and I DID take the time to read through every post on this and related threads specifically looking for the edition of Kindle people owned since I sometimes don't have a life and can be a bit on the anal side about some things.)    

Bottom line is still, it'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## Bigal-sa

Linjeakel said:


> I really didn't think there would need to be a separate update file for the different versions though. I honestly would have thought it would be a cumulative thing


You are quite correct. My K2i had v2.2.1 installed when I got it. I updated directly to v2.3.3 via a single manual download, skipping the v2.3 update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't _know_ but I expect when they post it for manual download, there will be 4 files for the update. You will have to know which radio is in your Kindle or DX.

And, if it was me. . . .I'd try to get it to as many as possible automatically first 'cause you _know_ that they'll get tons of calls from folks who try to do it manually and pull the wrong file.

Or, maybe not. . .I asked my pastor, who has Kindle (US) if he'd heard about it/gotten it. . . .he looked at me like I'd grown another head who was speaking to him in Greek. . . . .

I'm guessing end of June, at least, before the files are posted. . . .


----------



## Andra

I have a KK, a K2 and a KDX.  So I haven't seen any updates (and I won't for the KK).  So I'm following the "Show me your Collections" thread trying to figure out HOW I want to organize my hundreds of books before the update gets here.

With all the discussion going on in this thread, maybe we need a (locked) sticky post with the stuff about how to check your version and here are the files we have right this minute to keep the information front and center??


----------



## GreenThumb

Well, heck.  I did the update (thank you, Luvmy4brats!!), but I can't connect to Whispernet here, and the "create collection" is grayed out.  Looking at Amazon's directions, it says the collections are stored on Amazon, so it looks like I can't create collections without Whispernet.  Oh man, after all that waiting!


----------



## akpak

Hmm... Does that mean that after you've got the update that you'll be able to make Collections by going to the Manage Your Kindle part of Amazon's site? That would be way more efficient than trying to do it ON the device...

Anyone with the update confirm? Anything changed in the Manage area of Amazon?


----------



## BTackitt

I have yet to turn my WN back on after putting 2.5.2 on my Kindle. I was able to create all of my collections no problem. I have K2i. Now, if you are meaning you have tried to organize the books in your archive @Amazon, I have no clue, I have not tried to do that.


----------



## QNX

NogDog said:


> Adding to my 2.5 upgrades page. (It'll be a few minutes before the file is uploaded.)


Hi, I'm a newbie here.. so take it easy on me if I am missing something obvious.. 
I have a Kindle DX International... Serial starts with B005A
I am currently on 2.3.3 (431100003)
I have tried the follwoing, with no luck whatsover:
I moved Update_399380047_490480060.bin to the root of the kindle (didn't rename the file name), went to upgrade and it gave me the following error:

"The update was not successful, your kindle is restarting" with error U006

Any idea what is going wrong .. ?


----------



## ayuryogini

I think this is the most active thread on the internet! (not really, well, maybe, how would I know, but definitely on Kindleboards)
just wanted to thank you, again, luvmy4brats, for capturing that bin file and working so hard to make it available to us; I noticed you've been on this board since about 6am today!
It's so amazing to me that you were the one who was able to capture it, but not surprising; a lot of us wouldn't have known what to do with it if we did see it.

To help thank you for working so hard for us, and to maybe encourage others to do the same, if you are so inclined, I added a little to my Susan G Komen donation.

I see you're already at 32%; I hope we can all help you meet your goal.
Thanks again.


----------



## pidgeon92

QNX said:


> Any idea what is going wrong .. ?


Could be a bad file, or a bad download.


----------



## NogDog

QNX said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here.. so take it easy on me if I am missing something obvious..
> I have a Kindle DX International... Serial starts with B005A
> I am currently on 2.3.3 (431100003)
> I have tried the follwoing, with no luck whatsover:
> I moved Update_399380047_490480060.bin to the root of the kindle (didn't rename the file name), went to upgrade and it gave me the following error:
> 
> "The update was not successful, your kindle is restarting" with error U006
> 
> Any idea what is going wrong .. ?


Afraid I don't know. I only provided the file that Shawn linked to -- I do not have a Global DX and thus no way to test it. Has anyone else successfully installed it yet on a KDXi?


----------



## QNX

ayuryogini said:


> Hi QNX,
> From my understanding, the update file that has been posted in this thread is only good for the Kindle 2 international; not the DX.
> That's why it wouldn't work, sorry.


I have downloaded it from this link, which clearly states that it is for DX global..

http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/update25/


----------



## QNX

pidgeon92 said:


> Could be a bad file, or a bad download.


I tried downloading it several times already ..


----------



## NogDog

QNX said:


> I tried downloading it several times already ..


You could try the original mediafire link (which is where I got it), and see if it works. Let me know if it does so I can re-download/upload it (after doing some checksumming or something to validate it).


----------



## tsger

Still waiting in Florida.  Trying to hold out as long as possible to see if it does it on its own.  We'll see!

It would be interesting to hear what the registration dates are of those who HAVE received the update automatically.


----------



## akw4572

I haven't read through the whole thread, but I do have to say, my kindle 2i has returned to being lightning fast after I manually installed the update this morning.  It really had slowed to a crawl, not sure if it was always d/l'ing something or not.


----------



## QNX

Had to reset to Factory Defaults...


----------



## s0nicfreak

mom133d said:


> I think it is more that folks don't know what they have. I ordered my K2 before the international version so I know what I have. If I had ordered when it was announced, I'm not sure I could say confidently which I had. I know several folks have posted how to find out which version you have, but with so many posts it quickly gets buried.


I can't imagine not reading this thread thoroughly before attempting this, though. Aren't people afraid of potentially breaking a nearly $300 item?


----------



## NogDog

NogDog said:


> You could try the original mediafire link (which is where I got it), and see if it works. Let me know if it does so I can re-download/upload it (after doing some checksumming or something to validate it).


OK, I downloaded the DXi file from my site and did a checksum against it, and it did not match the original copy I downloaded from mediafire, so I'm re-uploading it now, and hopefully this time it will be good. I'll reply again after I've rechecked it.


----------



## tsger

QNX said:


> Had to reset to Factory Defaults...


oh no! what happened?


----------



## Hoosiermama

> Hmm... Does that mean that after you've got the update that you'll be able to make Collections by going to the Manage Your Kindle part of Amazon's site? That would be way more efficient than trying to do it ON the device...
> 
> Anyone with the update confirm? Anything changed in the Manage area of Amazon?


I don't see anything different, or anything referring to Collections on my Manage My Kindle page.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I hope this isn't any cause for alarm but SlashGear has found this thread and is telling folks that the install is available for K2i. Not sure how Amazon will feel about it...

http://www.slashgear.com/amazon-kindle-update-to-2-5-2-available-for-international-owners-1089380/

down at the bottom (via Kindle Boards) and links back to this thread


----------



## NogDog

NogDog said:


> OK, I downloaded the DXi file from my site and did a checksum against it, and it did not match the original copy I downloaded from mediafire, so I'm re-uploading it now, and hopefully this time it will be good. I'll reply again after I've rechecked it.


Actually, I think my methodology was faulty in doing the checksums, but I did re-upload it and then downloaded it, and did the correct checksum this time and it matched the file I originally downloaded, so if the DXi file does not work for you, then something else is going wrong (which is by no means impossible  ).


----------



## MicroBeta

luvmy4brats said:


> <snip>
> 
> _How can I do that_? It's simple, if you had the hacks on before the update was announced and removed them, simply put them back on. That's ALL you have to do and you could possibly grab the bin. When the bin file downloads to your kindle and tries to install, it will be unable to because of the hacks, but it won't disappear. It will just sit there in the root file.
> 
> _How will I know it's there? I can't see it_. Your Kindle won't go to sleep once the file is on it. Even if it had been asleep at some point earlier in the day, if you walk up to your Kindle and see that it's on the homepage, that's a pretty good indication that you got it. Hook it up to your computer and you should see it right there in the root directory. Just transfer it over to your computer (and upload it to a site like rapidshare or mediafire or something like that or email it to me or nogDog aand we'll take care of it)
> 
> Then all you need to do is remove the hack and install the bin.
> 
> Edited for clarity


I have a DX, so took your advice and installed a Font Hack. Now I'll just wait for 2.5.2 and I'll have the .bin file. 

Mike


----------



## QNX

tsger said:


> oh no! what happened?


The update only worked when I restored to factory defaults..

I am still alive ..


----------



## Toby

I'm also waiting on my US K2 update. I am also embarrassed to say that after all this waiting, I forgot how I am supposed to do collections once I do get my update. Does anyone have a link I could click on, or should I just type in collections here to find it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MicroBeta

Toby said:


> I'm also waiting on my US K2 update. I am also embarrassed to say that after all this waiting, I forgot how I am supposed to do collections once I do get my update. Does anyone have a link I could click on, or should I just type in collections here to find it? Thanks in advance.


Here are a couple of threads on Collections. I don't know if they'll help but it's a place to start. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26339.0.html
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24329.0.html

Mike


----------



## MLPMom

Yay! I got the update today, I didn't have a chance to read on my Kindle yesterday so I have no idea if it downloaded yesterday or this morning. I do have to say that I am loving the collections. My homepage looks so nice and neat now! And yes, the update say 2.5.2 on it. I have a k2i.


----------



## RenegadeScribe

This is the first time I've know Kindleboards existed but I'm glad to have found it!  Hello everybody, glad to be here.

I guess there was a little confusion as far as the upgrade progression and so I ended up going from 2.3 to 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 on my K2i. All of those went fine.

Finally when I tried to upgrade to version 2.5.2, my kindle hung at about 75%. After waiting about 40 mins, I took the plung and did a reset in order to get the Kindle back. Thankfully it came back up with 2.3.4.

Now, when I tried to run the upgrade again, I keep getting an update error similar to some of the others here:

"The update was not successful, your kindle is restarting" and an error U006 at the bottom of the screen.

Looking a bit further I put the K2i into Debug mode and dumped it's logs to see what was going on and I noticed this in there whenever it tried to run the upgrade:

100610:205627 ota_install: I defatchatchinfo="/usr/java/lib/fonts/Caecilia_LT_76_Bold_Italic.ttf"atching file
100610:205627 ota_install: I defatchatchinfo="/usr/java/lib/fonts/Kindle_Symbol.ttf"atching file
100610:205627 ota_install: C defatchatchinfo="/usr/java/lib/fonts/Kindle_Symbol.ttf":checksum failure
100610:205627 ota_install: I defatch:current_md5=73cce90147a408c5cf39149e87f05f79,expected_md5=f466fe7206e8b241c5bc04099a845224,patch_md5=1a9dab2a47755d6ccb6797ea56fb177f:checksum verify
100610:205628 system: E _otaupexec:def:image update failed
100610:205629 eink_fb: W bs_cmd_ld_img_upd_data_which:def:full-screen update took 720 ms; should have been no more than 600 ms
100610:205629 system: I mntroot:def:Making root filesystem read-only
100610:205629 system: E S50updater:def:OTA update failed (1)
100610:205629 system: I S50updater:defeleting OTA bundle file "/mnt/us/Update_431108003_490480060.bin"

Maybe there's a there's checksum issue in the Update_431108003_490480060.bin file? At least the one I got from media fire?

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Alex


----------



## luvmy4brats

Alex, Have you tried re-downloading the file? Something may have happened when you downloaded it. I'd also try a heard reset and hold your slider to the right until the screen restarts (about 45 seconds or so) That may help.

Is this the file you downloaded? There shouldn't be a problem with it.

http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm


----------



## Shawn

NogDog said:


> Actually, I think my methodology was faulty in doing the checksums, but I did re-upload it and then downloaded it, and did the correct checksum this time and it matched the file I originally downloaded, so if the DXi file does not work for you, then something else is going wrong (which is by no means impossible  ).


Hmm it is weird. I am so sorry about incorrect working.  If this does not work properly, please making step down from your website. I do not want to make other people annoy. I think it is better to use other guys capture.


----------



## jorgos_z

BTW, *Congratulations Heather!!*

You're a celebrity! You have created an international incident, by capturing & posting the firmware. Your handiwork is now quoted in Engadget, in google news, and host of other sites.

If it wasn't for you, people would still be grinding their teeth about their kindle not updating. Shame on Amazon.
Kudos to you!

Thank you , thank you, on behalf of many (now) happy kindle users!

Cheers from Australia!


----------



## NogDog

jorgos_z said:


> BTW, *Congratulations Heather!!*
> 
> You're a celebrity! You have created an international incident, by capturing & posting the firmware. Your handiwork is now quoted in Engadget, in google news, and host of other sites.
> 
> If it wasn't for you, people would still be grinding their teeth about their kindle not updating. Shame on Amazon.
> Kudos to you!
> 
> Thank you , thank you, on behalf of many (now) happy kindle users!
> 
> Cheers from Australia!


Thanks, yes, but those of us with the original K2 are all still waiting.  I already sent an email to Kindle CS about how stupid this is, got a response that told me nothing, replied to it on the "no it did not answer my question" link, got another response that still didn't really tell me anything (other than "we're passing your concerns on to the development team"). Just plain silly from a PR aspect, in my view. Oh well, I know I'm "preaching to the choir here," just needed to vent a bit.


----------



## MicroBeta

jorgos_z said:


> BTW, *Congratulations Heather!!*
> 
> You're a celebrity! You have created an international incident, by capturing & posting the firmware. Your handiwork is now quoted in Engadget, in google news, and host of other sites.
> 
> If it wasn't for you, people would still be grinding their teeth about their kindle not updating. Shame on Amazon.
> Kudos to you!
> 
> Thank you , thank you, on behalf of many (now) happy kindle users!
> 
> Cheers from Australia!


Now that's funny; the hazards of being a helpful Mod on a popular forum.

I for one, appreciate helpful passionate Mods and members on forums. I frequent a few of them and I'm glad I found this one.

Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## jj2339

luvmy4brats said:


> This past 24 hours I have helped countless people. So many of them tried to use the K2i file to update their K2 (us) or DXs EVEN THOUGH IT SPECIFICALLY STATED IT WAS FOR A K2I.. and they couldn't figure out why it wasn't working.


I was one of those, and apologize for the confusion (but thanks for helping!)


----------



## Kippoe

Amazon just post the file for us who spent more $ on your devise than the K2I and we get less of a service. I dont understand the logic or  post an announcement give us a clue what is going on. Till then back to Lee Child's Killing Floor


----------



## RenegadeScribe

luvmy4brats said:


> Alex, Have you tried re-downloading the file? Something may have happened when you downloaded it. I'd also try a heard reset and hold your slider to the right until the screen restarts (about 45 seconds or so) That may help.
> 
> Is this the file you downloaded? There shouldn't be a problem with it.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm


Yup, I re-downloaded it and then did a hard reset. I even went as far as to do a reset to factory defaults to see if that could help. So far it hasn't been working. Has anyone else been having troubles going from 2.3.4 to 2.5.2?


----------



## Seamonkey

MicroBeta said:


> I have a DX, so took your advice and installed a Font Hack. Now Ill just wait for 2.5.2 and Ill have the .bin file.
> 
> Mike


Fingers crossed here.. I have a US DX and never have had a hack installed so I'm hoping you do capture the bin and I'll be one grateful DX owner .. actually I did install the DX 2.50 when it was posted so I have my collections going but naturally want the latest and greatest for my baby.

My K2 US still on loan to my doctor and I'm sure he has not one clue that there is a download coming.


----------



## MicroBeta

Seamonkey said:


> Fingers crossed here.. I have a US DX and never have had a hack installed so I'm hoping you do capture the bin and I'll be one grateful DX owner .. actually I did install the DX 2.50 when it was posted so I have my collections going but naturally want the latest and greatest for my baby.
> 
> My K2 US still on loan to my doctor and I'm sure he has not one clue that there is a download coming.


That was my first hack. I actually like the font much better than the default so I'm hoping that someone comes up with the patch for 2.5 soon. 

Mike


----------



## mrscottishman

Has anyone thought that they might have picked ten thousand or so like last time and just sent the update to them and then took a break for a diet coke and a sub sandwich while they see what happens?

I have been in two states lately and had my wireless on overnight and traveling and the update fairy hasn't found me yet.

I thought I would put my k2i under my aluminum foil pyramid tonight and leave out chocolate chip cookies.

Should I leave out a glass of milk too?

Scott


----------



## NogDog

mrscottishman said:


> Has anyone thought that they might have picked ten thousand or so like last time and just sent the update to them and then took a break for a diet coke and a sub sandwich while they see what happens?
> 
> I have been in two states lately and had my wireless on overnight and traveling and the update fairy hasn't found me yet.
> 
> I thought I would put my k2i under my aluminum foil pyramid tonight and leave out chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> Should I leave out a glass of milk too?
> 
> Scott


No, the aluminum foil pyramid will act like a Faraday shield and block the wireless signal.


----------



## PaulGuy

Kippoe said:


> Till then back to Lee Child's Killing Floor


HaHa!  I'm reading that one too! Loc 7003 91%


----------



## 911jason

mrscottishman said:


> I thought I would put my k2i under my aluminum foil pyramid tonight and leave out chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> Should I leave out a glass of milk too?
> 
> Scott


Santa Bezos prefers Chocolate Silk, I heard he's lactose intolerant.


----------



## mrscottishman

NogDog said:


> No, the aluminum foil pyramid will act like a Faraday shield and block the wireless signal.


I thought of that and I am putting it below the pyramid and using it more as a magnetic lens. I am using the coil out of a speaker I shot at bonnaroo.

Will report back later, gone to get chocolate silk milk,

Scott


----------



## luvmy4brats

I baked oatmeal cookies night before last. I think that's what did it.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

luvmy4brats said:


> I baked oatmeal cookies night before last. I think that's what did it.


Then obviously we must replicate the conditions exactly and to the letter.

What's your recipe?


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Then obviously we must replicate the conditions exactly and to the letter.
> 
> What's your recipe?


I don't know...It's a tough recipe to replicate.. But here it is...


----------



## Tracey

Well i took the plunge and did the update.  I was scared to do it to start with because I am one of those untrusting people that think everything will go wrong unless it comes from the source itself.  But then I saw a lot of people here updating and successfully updating.

So I want to say a big

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

to Heather for capturing the file and being so kind as to allowing everyone else access to it that can have access to it.

Heather was also the lovely lady that got me onto the In Death series, so I can doubly thank her     She has been one of the many lovely people I have met whilst I have been here.  So thank you Heather, you are a gem!


----------



## mrscottishman

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know...It's a tough recipe to replicate.. But here it is...


I wonder if the guys at Amazon ever look at our forum and say, "we are basing our living and the financial security of our families on these guys?!?"

just thinking,
Scott


----------



## patrisha w.

MicroBeta said:


> I see a member with a DX got the update. Any other DX owners?
> 
> Mike


Yes, my DX got the update yesterday!
Patrisha


----------



## ellesu

You know, this whole update ride has been a bit exciting - frustrating for some, but a bit exciting nonetheless.  After we all have our updates loaded and our collections in place, what's going to get us through this long, hot summer?  Oh....K3.  How could I forget?


----------



## tsger

Question:  Can the update to 2.5.2 be undone if you want to revert back to 2.3.4?


----------



## NogDog

tsger said:


> Question: Can the update to 2.5.2 be undone if you want to revert back to 2.3.4?


I do not know for sure, but my guess is not.


----------



## Patricia

tsger said:


> Question: Can the update to 2.5.2 be undone if you want to revert back to 2.3.4?


Do you want to revert back or are you just asking? I haven't gotten my update yet, so I'm just wondering if there's something you dislike about 2.5.2.


----------



## tsger

Patricia said:


> Do you want to revert back or are you just asking? I haven't gotten my update yet, so I'm just wondering if there's something you dislike about 2.5.2.


no, i haven't updated yet. Just wondering.


----------



## mrscottishman

WARNING DO NOT READ THIS IF YOU CAN'T TAKE A JOKE OR HAVE IDENTIFIED WITH YOUR KINDLE OR NAMED IT AFTER A LONG LOST LOVE


Just checked my k2i and it hasn't updated yet, it still isn't an ipad.

(send all complaints regarding this post to cindy416)

Scott


----------



## Tracey

ROFLMAO!!!!  Too funny.


----------



## NogDog

mrscottishman said:


> WARNING DO NOT READ THIS IF YOU CAN'T TAKE A JOKE OR HAVE IDENTIFIED WITH YOUR KINDLE OR NAMED IT AFTER A LONG LOST LOVE
> 
> Just checked my k2i and it hasn't updated yet, it still isn't an ipad.
> 
> (send all complaints regarding this post to cindy416)
> 
> Scott


Thank the all-powerful being of your choice: I don't want to read books on a back-lit screen on something that's twice as big, twice as heavy, and twice as expensive as my K2.

(Send all complaints to Steve Jobs -- check to see if his private email address is online somewhere after being stolen via the iPad 3G/AT&T security hack.  )


----------



## scottder

For those who want to know the md5 for the working .bin (the one from Mediafire)

md5sum Update_431108003_490480060.bin
c69f5878d1b40940c4bfd1260021fde4  Update_431108003_490480060.bin

Scott


----------



## MicroBeta

patrisha #150 said:


> Yes, my DX got the update yesterday!
> Patrisha


DXi or DX?

Mike


----------



## mrscottishman

Nogdog, it is just a joke, I keep hearing about the ipad, my brother has an ipad, I think the guy that picks up our trash has an ipad, it seems when I am out reading my k2i everyone says "is that an ipad?" I don't have or intend to get an ipad.


It is just a joke.

Scott


----------



## NogDog

mrscottishman said:


> Nogdog, it is just a joke, I keep hearing about the ipad, my brother has an ipad, I think the guy that picks up our trash has an ipad, it seems when I am out reading my k2i everyone says "is that an ipad?" I don't have or intend to get an ipad.
> 
> It is just a joke.
> 
> Scott


Scott, it was a joke reply (even if it's how I feel). Didn't you see the smiley face?


----------



## mrscottishman

Nogdog, Sorry, I just didn't want to offend, we are good.  

I don't see too well so that is why I like the kindle.

best to you and yours,
Scott


----------



## NogDog

mrscottishman said:


> Nogdog, Sorry, I just didn't want to offend, we are good.
> 
> I don't see too well so that is why I like the kindle.
> 
> best to you and yours,
> Scott


No problem: my sucky eyes are why I bought a Kindle in the first place. No excuses for my sense of humor though: sometimes only I get my jokes.


----------



## ValeriGail

mrscottishman said:


> WARNING DO NOT READ THIS IF YOU CAN'T TAKE A JOKE OR HAVE IDENTIFIED WITH YOUR KINDLE OR NAMED IT AFTER A LONG LOST LOVE
> 
> Just checked my k2i and it hasn't updated yet, it still isn't an ipad.
> 
> (send all complaints regarding this post to cindy416)
> 
> Scott


Too funny. Gonna have to use a variation of this on my husband who desperately wants an ipad, but is being forced by his all powerful meanie of a wife to wait till next year!

I gave up waiting for the update.. I have never gotten an update wirelessly. And was actually in need of the 3.3.4 or whatever it was. So did that, then updated to the 2.5.2. Thank you Lovemy4brats!! (I wanted to say bratty mom, but wasn't sure you'd get that joke!  )

WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!

I'm now gonna spend all night setting up collections.. oh the joy and misery!


----------



## Toby

This week, I have been hard pressed for free time, so I have not had much time to spend looking, so thanks for the links, MicroBeta!! I appreciate it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

ValeriGail said:


> (I wanted to say bratty mom, but wasn't sure you'd get that joke!  )


I've been called worse


----------



## Meemo

Woohoo!  Don't know why the update wouldn't work before, but tonight I got my Kindle updated and I've got my first collection made (Samples).  Got DH's updated too, and just sent my daughter the update file & directions on how to get hers updated.  I was waiting for the update to start thinking about how to set up my collections (didn't want to get all excited when I knew I had to wait) - now I've got decisions to make.  

Thanks Heather!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mermo, I'm glad it worked out for you afterall. Enjoy your collections.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle

I just tried doing the manual update twice and it didn't work -- when I try to choose "Update Your Kindle" from the settings menu, it is grayed out.  Any thoughts or suggestiosn?


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Make sure you have versions 2.3.4 and that you have a K2i.


----------



## Casse

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> I just tried doing the manual update twice and it didn't work -- when I try to choose "Update Your Kindle" from the settings menu, it is grayed out. Any thoughts or suggestiosn?


Do a restart - menu, settings, menu, restart

Then go back to the "update your kindle". This worked for me perfect yesterday


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle

Thank you, I have done that a few times but still no luck ...... hoping it will work tomorrow.  Maybe I am just too tired.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle

RiddleMeThis said:


> Make sure you have versions 2.3.4 and that you have a K2i.


I was doing the guided links from 2.3 on up, but I do not have K2i, I have K2US ... ah I guess that is the issue.  Thank you.


----------



## WilliamM

just a suggestion - maybe we can put the ugrade links with instructions that were provided by luvmy4brats in a sticky so that no one has to wade through this 33 page thread ? its become quite a chore finding anything in this thread now


----------



## MicroBeta

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> just a suggestion - maybe we can put the ugrade links with instructions that were provided by luvmy4brats in a sticky so that no one has to wade through this 33 page thread ? its become quite a chore finding anything in this thread now


Yeah, I noticed there was not capability to search through a specific thread...unless I missed it, which is entirely possible.

Most of the forums that I routinely use has a search tool at the top of each page of a thread to search that thread. I can't seem to figure out how to do that here.

Mike


----------



## 911jason

I think what you guys are looking for is here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26324.0.html

For some reason, I've never had much luck with the search feature here on KB. Now I just use the regular www.google.com and add *site:kboards.com* to the end of whatever I'm searching for. That way it will return only results from this site.


----------



## Steph H

tsger said:


> Question: Can the update to 2.5.2 be undone if you want to revert back to 2.3.4?


I don't know this for sure, but resetting to factory default *might* work -- but you'd lose all your books and everything else, too, so you'd want to be sure to backup everything on your computer before trying this. And then your software would not be 2.3.4 but whatever version it came with originally, so you might need to manually update with the various versions to get to 2.3.4 (if necessary) and would probably have to keep hacks on forever after to keep from going to 2.5.2....


----------



## WilliamM

911jason said:


> I think what you guys are looking for is here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26324.0.html
> 
> For some reason, I've never had much luck with the search feature here on KB. Now I just use the regular www.google.com and add *site:kboards.com* to the end of whatever I'm searching for. That way it will return only results from this site.


thats a good substitute at least ..I want to send a couple kindle owners I know who are hot for the 2.5 update here to get the links to the files but i didnt want to bury them in this mess of a thread..thanks 911jason


----------



## LauraB

Steph H said:


> I don't know this for sure, but resetting to factory default *might* work -- but you'd lose all your books and everything else, too, so you'd want to be sure to backup everything on your computer before trying this. And then your software would not be 2.3.4 but whatever version it came with originally, so you might need to manually update with the various versions to get to 2.3.4 (if necessary) and would probably have to keep hacks on forever after to keep from going to 2.5.2....


It doesn't work, I tried it on my DX. It wiped out all my collections, which was fine, but then it stayed on 2.5. Mine came with whatever the 1st usDX software was, but it came back, after factory reset to 2.5. It also put all my books in archives, even after a sync and check it didn't pull over what was on my kindle back I had to resend everything manually. Even though I have good whispernet.


----------



## luvmy4brats

911jason said:


> I think what you guys are looking for is here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26324.0.html


This post has been updated to include the updates to 2.3.3 and 2.3.4:



luvmy4brats said:


> *THIS IS FOR A K2I ONLY! It will not work on K1, K2 (US), DXI or DX (US)*
> 
> Download at your own risk. It' not a recovered file of one already installed. This one was captured before it could be installed.
> 
> If you're at 2.3 or 2.3.2, you need to update to 2.3.3 first:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/update_kindle2_gw.bin
> 
> If you're at 2.3.3, then you will need to update to 2.3.4:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin
> 
> Once you're at 2.3.4 you can download and install 2.5.2
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm
> 
> *THIS IS FOR A K2I ONLY! It will not work on K1, K2 (US), DXI or DX (US)*


----------



## Steph H

LauraB said:


> It doesn't work, I tried it on my DX. It wiped out all my collections, which was fine, but then it stayed on 2.5. Mine came with whatever the 1st usDX software was, but it came back, after factory reset to 2.5. It also put all my books in archives, even after a sync and check it didn't pull over what was on my kindle back I had to resend everything manually. Even though I have good whispernet.


Ah, good to know. Sorry you sacrificed your books to find out! (Did you know, you can backup your Kindle documents directory to your computer, including the Amazon books, and then just copy it back to your Kindle? Faster than manually resending all the books! That only works to copy back to the Kindle they were originally on, it won't work to copy them to another Kindle because the files are tied to the Kindle they were originally downloaded to. Just an FYI for anyone who didn't know all that....  )


----------



## LauraB

Thanks Steph, I knew it was possible but couldn't remember how. Basically I decided I needed to clean it up anyway. So I didn't put many of them back on. It worked out ok.


----------



## Linjeakel

Steph H said:


> Ah, good to know. Sorry you sacrificed your books to find out! (Did you know, you can backup your Kindle documents directory to your computer, including the Amazon books, and then just copy it back to your Kindle? Faster than manually resending all the books! That only works to copy back to the Kindle they were originally on, it won't work to copy them to another Kindle because the files are tied to the Kindle they were originally downloaded to. Just an FYI for anyone who didn't know all that....  )


That would be a time saver, but when you copy the files back to your Kindle any notes or highlights you had would be as they were when you backed up the files so depending on when that was you could lose some recent stuff. I'm not sure when you sync if the traffic is both ways or not - will it update notes on the Kindle automatically to match the Amazon server or vice versa. Or does it know which is the latest and adjust accordingly? Of course you can't sync notes on non-Amazon books so anything new on those would be lost.


----------



## Steph H

Oh, I didn't mean necessarily to do that all the time for removing books, just if someone was going to do something that might result in losing their books, like a factory default reset.  (Although I do happen to do a full backup of all books on my Kindle to my computer every month, just because I'm OCD like that... )


----------



## Linjeakel

Steph H said:


> ...... (Although I do happen to do a full backup of all books on my Kindle to my computer every month, just because I'm OCD like that... )


LOL - me too!


----------



## BruceS

MicroBeta said:


> Yeah, I noticed there was not capability to search through a specific thread...unless I missed it, which is entirely possible.
> 
> Most of the forums that I routinely use has a search tool at the top of each page of a thread to search that thread. I can't seem to figure out how to do that here.
> 
> Mike


Here are instructions how to use the Search at the top of the main menu to find luvmy4brats' update links:

1. Go to the top of the screen and click Search
2. In the Search for: enter links
3. In the by user: enter luvmy4brats
4. Check Show results as messages
5. Un-check Check all
6. Click the + sign
7. Check Let's Talk Kindle
8. Click Search


----------



## Just Wonderin

JaneD said:


> That's definitely right: I had 2.3 and just got the update to 2.5.2 automatically today.


Thanks Jane D. I won't keep stressing about downloading 2.3.3, 2.3.4, and 2.5.2...I'll just be patient....


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle

I just curious, sorry for being slow   why does the manual only work on K2i?  And how do you know if you have a K2i?  I bought my K2 a month before the K2i was introduced, but then Amazon replaced my Kindle as it ws damaged.  I am assuming that I would have received a K2US -- but just wondering if there is a way to check.  Maybe my answer is pretty easy -- the manual update did not work for me, so I assume I have a K2US.


----------



## Steph H

To check if you have a K2US or K2i:

Go to home>Menu>settings and type in 411

Look for serial number.

If it's B002, it's a K2 (us)
if it's B003, it's a K2i 

(Thanks to luv for that info earlier in the thread!)

You have to have a K2i for the software posted earlier to work, because it only works on that model.  The software is specific to the model you  have.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle

Steph H said:


> To check if you have a K2US or K2i:
> 
> Go to home>Menu>settings and type in 411
> 
> Look for serial number.
> 
> If it's B002, it's a K2 (us)
> if it's B003, it's a K2i
> 
> (Thanks to luv for that info earlier in the thread!)
> 
> You have to have a K2i for the software posted earlier to work, because it only works on that model. The software is specific to the model you have.


Thank you Steph!!!  I have a K2i!!!  Okay, now it makes no sense that the manual didn't work!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Regina, What version is your Kindle on? It needs to be 2.3.4 for the update to work:



> THIS IS FOR A K2I ONLY! It will not work on K1, K2 (US), DXI or DX (US)
> 
> Download at your own risk. It's not a recovered file of one already installed. This one was captured before it could be installed.
> 
> If you're at 2.3 or 2.3.2, you need to update to 2.3.3 first:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/update_kindle2_gw.bin
> 
> If you're at 2.3.3, then you will need to update to 2.3.4:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin
> 
> Once you're at 2.3.4 you can download and install 2.5.2
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> Regina, What version is your Kindle on? It needs to be 2.3.4 for the update to work:


Thank you.  I have a 2.3 and I did the steps as outlined -- 3X last night. And everytime I choose from settings to Update -- it is grayed out. I am guessing this is my error. I am going to save the email reply you sent and use that to redo this tonight after I get home from work (and go to a dress rehearsal for a dance recital, a tball game, and my oldest's softball game and on .... ) )


----------



## luvmy4brats

If it still doesn't work, try a hard reset. Hold the slider over for about 45 seconds (or more) until the screen comes back on.

I probably won't be around to help tonight (I'll have 10 Kids in my house   ...I'll be hiding under my bed with booze)


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> If it still doesn't work, try a hard reset. Hold the slider over for about 45 seconds (or more) until the screen comes back on.
> 
> I probably won't be around to help tonight (I'll have 10 Kids in my house  ...I'll be hiding under my bed with booze)


Eek what age and gender? At least at my night's end I will just go home with my four kiddos. 

I have done a hard reset -- three times too.  Thank you.


----------



## MicroBeta

BruceS said:


> Here are instructions how to use the Search at the top of the main menu to find luvmy4brats' update links:
> 
> 1. Go to the top of the screen and click Search
> 2. In the Search for: enter links
> 3. In the by user: enter luvmy4brats
> 4. Check Show results as messages
> 5. Un-check Check all
> 6. Click the + sign
> 7. Check Let's Talk Kindle
> 8. Click Search


That I know how to do. I'm looking to search a single thread vice a whole subforum.

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> Eek what age and gender? At least at my night's end I will just go home with my four kiddos.
> 
> I have done a hard reset -- three times too.  Thank you.


My 4 (15, 13, 9, 7) and 6 pre-teen girls...... 13 Year old is having a sleepover.


----------



## SimonStern2

Seriously, is it that hard to stay on topic?  I miss one day on the board, and there are 7 PAGES of new posts, including an entire page of cookie recipies.  It is VERY frustrating trying to look for new information when there is all this extra noise.


----------



## luvmy4brats

SimonStern2 said:


> Seriously, is it that hard to stay on topic? I miss one day on the board, and there are 7 PAGES of new posts, including an entire page of cookie recipies. It is VERY frustrating trying to look for new information when there is all this extra noise.


Does that mean you don't like my cookie recipe?










Seriously though, there were only a couple of posts about cookies because people were joking about that's what it would take to get the update (like leave cookies and milk for Santa), so that really wasn't off topic. As for the 7 pages...well this thread has been pretty active because it got picked up by some of the tech blogs.

Yes, there are a couple of O/T posts, but nothing that derails the thread.


----------



## mrscottishman

SimonStern2 said:
 

> Seriously, is it that hard to stay on topic? I miss one day on the board, and there are 7 PAGES of new posts, including an entire page of cookie recipies. It is VERY frustrating trying to look for new information when there is all this extra noise.


I guess this is more of a place where friends meet than a threat to cable news.

By the way, there is no 2.5.2 update news.

Sorry,
Scott


----------



## Cindy416

I must have missed the page of cookie recipes, but I'm sure we'll be posting about the post, so that should add another page to the thread.  I agree with you, Scott. We're (mostly) all friends here, and like to trade quips, barbs, and even recipes. We multi-task well, which is probably why we jump around with our replies. Love it here.


----------



## WilliamM

mrscottishman said:


> I guess this is more of a place where friends meet than a threat to cable news.
> 
> By the way, there is no 2.5.2 update news.
> 
> Sorry,
> Scott


with that line of thinking then maybe we should delete all sub forums and just have one big thread..who cares what the subject is 
so i had breakfast today and traffic was pretty light coming in to work...looking like rain out there as well..wondering what to make for dinner..anyone got a good recipe?


----------



## Cindy416

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> with that line of thinking then maybe we should delete all sub forums and just have one big thread..who cares what the subject is
> so i had breakfast today and traffic was pretty light coming in to work...looking like rain out there as well..wondering what to make for dinner..anyone got a good recipe?


It's not like we deviate enough from the thread for it to be abolished/consolidated. Just my opinion.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK- I have been lurking and I have been silent, but I am now going to say what a gazillion others are thinking....and yes, I know that I am preaching to the choir:

WHY OH WHY has no one gotten the 2.52 update for K2us??  That is what I have and every day, I am checking this thread in hopes that SOMEone has captured it and posted it since my Kindle has not gotten the download yet.....

There.  I am done.  Now I feel better.


----------



## WilliamM

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OK- I have been lurking and I have been silent, but I am now going to say what a gazillion others are thinking....and yes, I know that I am preaching to the choir:
> 
> WHY OH WHY has no one gotten the 2.52 update for K2us?? That is what I have and every day, I am checking this thread in hopes that SOMEone has captured it and posted it since my Kindle has not gotten the download yet.....
> 
> There. I am done. Now I feel better.


well at least you on topic...


----------



## MicroBeta

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OK- I have been lurking and I have been silent, but I am now going to say what a gazillion others are thinking....and yes, I know that I am preaching to the choir:
> 
> WHY OH WHY has no one gotten the 2.52 update for K2us?? That is what I have and every day, I am checking this thread in hopes that SOMEone has captured it and posted it since my Kindle has not gotten the download yet.....
> 
> There. I am done. Now I feel better.


I'm kinda wondering the same thing.

My theory is that the group programming the international models was done first...it's a theory.









I can't find it now but I could've sworn I saw a US DX that got the update. I'll have to keep looking to see if I can find it.

Mike


----------



## sparrowlight

I have heard of one, maybe two K2 US versions who have gotten 2.5.2 and about three KDX US versions.  

As for this thread wandering...this is a forum about a rapidly evolving topic, so occasional digressions are hardly a crime.  I've been following this thread since its inception and have yet to suffer from any ill effects.


----------



## mrscottishman

We went through all of this at two forums/groups I am a member of.  One OTR (Old Time Radio) and One old (I mean really old) movies and pictures group.  It got to where someone was always hammering people for the least off topic thing or just for any possible reason.  We noticed a lot of people were joining, but hardly any one was staying.  The owner of one of the groups was ready to close it down.  A few of us said we would take it over and if it failed, it was failing anyway.  Our new motto was "Safe and Fun"  we made sure that it was safe and fun to post on those groups.  We let people know right out that you didn't criticize anyone around here.  If you had a problem you took it to a moderator.  No public posts directed at anyone.  No foul language that had been slipping in before. It would be a place where we would be willing to let our sons and daughters go and learn about history through OTR and Imagery.  Some of the bullies quit, I think it was one or two.  The others lurked awhile and then they got back into the conversation.  What we did at one group we carried over to the other group since we had some people that were members of both.  Both are doing fine now.  I think one is now Yahoo's number one OTR group now.

Bottom line.  Some people want book chapter and verse info only.  Just the bare facts.  That is fine, God bless them.  The problem is you can't run a group or forum where people can't interact.  There just aren't enough  people that are strictly info people to keep it going and growing.  You also can't make people feel they can't post without someone picking on them.  People won't risk posting and in the long run they won't stay.  I don't think anyone here is really picking on anyone, but we found out that some people are very sensitive to remarks about their posts and it was hurting the group when people singled them out.

Safe and Fun
Scott


----------



## Cindy416

mrscottishman said:


> We went through all of this at two forums/groups I am a member of. One OTR (Old Time Radio) and One old (I mean really old) movies and pictures group. It got to where someone was always hammering people for the least off topic thing or just for any possible reason. We noticed a lot of people were joining, but hardly any one was staying. The owner of one of the groups was ready to close it down. A few of us said we would take it over and if it failed, it was failing anyway. Our new motto was "Safe and Fun" we made sure that it was safe and fun to post on those groups. We let people know right out that you didn't criticize anyone around here. If you had a problem you took it to a moderator. No public posts directed at anyone. No foul language that had been slipping in before. It would be a place where we would be willing to let our sons and daughters go and learn about history through OTR and Imagery. Some of the bullies quit, I think it was one or two. The others lurked awhile and then they got back into the conversation. What we did at one group we carried over to the other group since we had some people that were members of both. Both are doing fine now. I think one is now Yahoo's number one OTR group now.
> 
> Bottom line. Some people want book chapter and verse info only. Just the bare facts. That is fine, God bless them. The problem is you can't run a group or forum where people can't interact. There just aren't enough people that are strictly info people to keep it going and growing. You also can't make people feel they can't post without someone picking on them. People won't risk posting and in the long run they won't stay. I don't think anyone here is really picking on anyone, but we found out that some people are very sensitive to remarks about their posts and it was hurting the group when people singled them out.
> 
> Safe and Fun
> Scott


I think that part of the reason that we get a bit off-topic is that we enjoy each other's comments and personalities. It's sometimes difficult to pass up the opportunity to give someone a hard time (in fun, of course), or just to encourage them. As I've said before, this is by far my favorite collection of boards, and that is, in part, because we have a good time.

I realize that I'm off-topic here, so I'll refrain from making any more comments about being off-topic.


----------



## NogDog

Has any K2US even been updated yet, regardless of anyone capturing the file?


----------



## MicroBeta

NogDog said:


> Has any K2US even been updated yet, regardless of anyone capturing the file?


A couple of posts up sparrowlight said she knows of a couple.

Can we multi-quote?

Mike


----------



## Vicki G.

I e-mailed Amazon CS this morning, first apologizing for adding to their huge headache and then asking them if a 2.5.2 file even exists for the US models since HEAVEN FORBID!!!! no one seems to have seen the elusive beast.  And if it does (which I'm sure they are going to swear it does) then why not just post it on the web site so everyone can download it at their leisure thereby saving CS a ton of headaches.  I also added that I'm sure CS had nothing to do with all this mix up and it should rightly be blamed on the programming department.

Right?

Still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Cindy416

Vicki G. said:


> I e-mailed Amazon CS this morning, first apologizing for adding to their huge headache and then asking them if a 2.5.2 file even exists for the US models since HEAVEN FORBID!!!! no one seems to have seen the elusive beast. And if it does (which I'm sure they are going to swear it does) then why not just post it on the web site so everyone can download it at their leisure thereby saving CS a ton of headaches. I also added that I'm sure CS had nothing to do with all this mix up and it should rightly be blamed on the programming department.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Still waiting for a reply.


Can't wait to find out what their reply is.


----------



## sparrowlight

To those who were asking about whether anyone has caught the K2US bin, not that I know of.  The instances where I heard of K2US updates were on another, non-Kindle forum (Ravelry) and I didn't get the impression that those folks would know how to install a hack and catch the bin.


----------



## NogDog

Cindy416 said:


> Can't wait to find out what their reply is.


Probably the same stock reply I got, received 2009/06/09:



> Hello,
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience caused in this regard.
> 
> I've forwarded your details to the Kindle team stating that you wish to receive the 2.5 update and we'll send automatic wireless 2.5 series updates to your device when the official software release is announced.
> 
> Unfortunately, we don't have any specific date for the release of Kindle 2.5 software.
> 
> Please note that, we roll wireless software updates out a bit at a time to make sure everything goes smoothly. If there's an update available, your Kindle will update automatically when in "sleep" mode with the wireless feature active.
> 
> However, if you missed the software update at the time of release you can manually download software update to your computer and transfer it to your Kindle via USB once its released.
> 
> When we release the update we post it on the website. So, Please continue to check our website for additional information.
> 
> - We release the software in batches and picking up the eligible devices is done by the system randomly. We release it in batches so that we can know the performance issues with the software update and if anything goes wrong we can fix it in soon.
> 
> Once it is officially released, you can download it by visiting the below link.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/kindlesoftwareupdates
> 
> The software updates page also includes information about the features included in the latest software update.
> 
> I hope this information helps. Thanks for using Kindle.


To which I replied that I already knew all that info from their website, and wanted to know *why* they could not simply put up the files for direct download now. The resulting reply was about as useless as the first:



> I'm so sorry for the inconvenience caused.
> 
> Based on customer feedback with the early release, we are making some small adjustments to improve the experience further with software version 2.5. All customers who currently have 2.5 will be updated automatically to the latest version over the coming weeks.
> 
> We will ensure your Kindle is included in the devices updated over the next few weeks.
> 
> However, I will take your comments as a feedback and forward it to the Kindle team for consideration.
> 
> Customer feedback like yours helps us continue to improve the service we provide, and we're glad you took time to write to us.
> 
> We look forward to see you again soon.


----------



## MicroBeta

Vicki G. said:


> I e-mailed Amazon CS this morning, first apologizing for adding to their huge headache and then asking them if a 2.5.2 file even exists for the US models since HEAVEN FORBID!!!! no one seems to have seen the elusive beast. And if it does (which I'm sure they are going to swear it does) then why not just post it on the web site so everyone can download it at their leisure thereby saving CS a ton of headaches. I also added that I'm sure CS had nothing to do with all this mix up and it should rightly be blamed on the programming department.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Still waiting for a reply.


Is it really a mix up though? I'm not so sure.

I remember reading that they have to coordinate with AT&T to push the firmware. If they did it all at once they would overload the 3G/Edge data system in some places. This leads me to believe that they are sending it in batches to rotating areas at rotating times...and probably at low data usage times like overnight. Back in my use-ta-be-in-IT days, I never pushed updates and software to all the machines on the network at the same time. That was only five hundredish machines versus millions of Kindles. If the pushes are determined by model, time of day, and location it stands to reason that there will probably be a non linear distribution of which models get what in a given area.

I suspect it will take several weeks to push the firmware to everybody. I also suspect they're at the mercy of AT&T. Ma Bell has their own issues to deal with and it may shift around which areas they push to, and for how long of a window...I'll bet that happens on a daily basis.

Of course this is all just theory. I could be completely out to lunch. 

Mike


----------



## Steph H

Not to mention the K2US models are on Sprint, not AT&T....  (Unless they're re-doing the contract for those to move them to AT&T also? Possible.)  But your hypothesis might apply, they could still be working with Sprint to determine the best way to roll it out so as not to overload things.  Who knows.


----------



## MeganW

Steph H said:


> Not to mention the K2US models are on Sprint, not AT&T....  (Unless they're re-doing the contract for those to move them to AT&T also? Possible.) But your hypothesis might apply, they could still be working with Sprint to determine the best way to roll it out so as not to overload things. Who knows.


And now that the new HTC Evo 4G has been rolled out on Sprint (I have one -- it's lovely!), they may be trying to conserve bandwidth during the initial Evo rush. Who knows?


----------



## Vicki G.

Yep.... what all those peeps up there ^^^^ said.  While I was sitting in the drive-thru line, waiting to pick up lunch I received the answer.  


Hello,

We know Kindle customers are anxious to receive the latest software update. We've rolled out the latest software release to a set of Kindle customers and have received great feedback from these early customers. Based on this feedback, we are making some small adjustments to improve the experience further.

At this time we have no information when this software update will be available for all the Kindle customers. Our Kindle team is working hard on making the adjustments for a better experience while using Kindle device.

We'll send automatic wireless 2.5 series updates to all eligible devices when the official software release is announced. We send out wireless software updates in batches, so rest assured that you'll receive updates automatically.

We appreciate your patience and understanding in this regard.

Thank you for making Kindle a success by owning and using it. We'll honor your commitment by continuing to provide the quality product availability and support you expect for your Kindle.

A nice polite reply but it really tells me NOTHING!!  And there are phrases in there that make me nervou such as "eligible devices".  I guess the only way we can view this is still.... it'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Although it's fun to read everyone's speculations, "it'll get here when it gets here"....I've loved my Kindle from the start, and perhaps I'll love it even more after I have 2.5. But if I never get it, I'll not know the difference.....


----------



## Vicki G.

Excellent attitude!!!  This has just reminded me to update my reading list and then have it e-mailed to my Kindle.  That's the way I've kept up with things in the past.  

And the quicker we stop watching this watch pot, the quicker it will boil.


----------



## telracs

MicroBeta said:


> I'm kinda wondering the same thing.
> 
> My theory is that the group programming the international models was done first...it's a theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find it now but I could've sworn I saw a US DX that got the update. I'll have to keep looking to see if I can find it.
> 
> Mike


I have a US DX and got the update earlier this week.

It has nothing to do with US vs. International, amazon always rolls out software in waves. And it looks like a totally random roll out, not by register date or anything so that it is in fact more fairly done then if they did it alphabetically or some other way.


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I have put the Screen Saver Hack back on my K2us and will also try to "catch the bin".

And yes, I did turn on WN (thought I would save everyone the trouble by answering the obvious next question).

I figure that if more of us are trying then it will happen sooner for us.

It certainly seems that there are no KB members with K2us or DXus that have the technical know-how who have received the 2.5.2 update. 

Just sayin.....


----------



## MicroBeta

Vicki G. said:


> <snip>
> A nice polite reply but it really tells me NOTHING!! And there are phrases in there that make me nervou such as "eligible devices". I guess the only way we can view this is still.... it'll get here when it gets here.


No reason to be nervous. It'll come to all our Kindles in time.

I think "eligible devices" means a register un-hacked Kindle. IIUC, if it's hacked you'll get the firmware but it won't update.

What I'm sure of is it's going out in batches and it'll be here soon enough. I have a lot of experience with this on my satellite receivers and it's always a waiting game. On a satellite forum I belong to we have the same waiting, tracking, prognosticating threads. While waiting, it's kinda fun to see what theories come up. 

Mike


----------



## MicroBeta

scarlet said:


> I have a US DX and got the update earlier this week.
> 
> It has nothing to do with US vs. International, amazon always rolls out software in waves. And it looks like a totally random roll out, not by register date or anything so that it is in fact more fairly done then if they did it alphabetically or some other way.


In my experience, there's model id data in a header packet and that's how the device knows the following packets belong to that particular device. If it's like my satellite receiver firmware, once it sees the correct model id it stores the update and runs the patch. I'm guessing that's how this works too. For the general rollout, I think the broadcast isn't targeted at specific Kindles, but rather at an area. If you're in that area and have the correct model, you get the update...I think.









Mike


----------



## BruceS

Steph H said:


> Not to mention the K2US models are on Sprint, not AT&T....  (Unless they're re-doing the contract for those to move them to AT&T also? Possible.) But your hypothesis might apply, they could still be working with Sprint to determine the best way to roll it out so as not to overload things. Who knows.


If they are worried about overloading the band-width, that is even more of a reason to post the files on their website for download.

Downloading over the internet doesn't use the network used by cell phones at all, so there is no way it could download it.


----------



## BeastMD

Steph H said:


> Not to mention the K2US models are on Sprint, not AT&T....  (Unless they're re-doing the contract for those to move them to AT&T also? Possible.) But your hypothesis might apply, they could still be working with Sprint to determine the best way to roll it out so as not to overload things. Who knows.


The K2US(or k1) can't be moved to ATT unless they have the GSM hardware and sim card to do it which I don't think they do. Sprint and Verzion use CDMA and ATT and T-Mobile use GSM.


----------



## telracs

MicroBeta said:


> In my experience, there's model id data in a header packet and that's how the device knows the following packets belong to that particular device. If it's like my satellite receiver firmware, once it sees the correct model id it stores the update and runs the patch. I'm guessing that's how this works too. For the general rollout, I think the broadcast isn't targeted at specific Kindles, but rather at an area. If you're in that area and have the correct model, you get the update...I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


From what's been said here, no, it doesn't seem to be hitting specific regions, or else everybody in the Mid-Atlantic States would have it.

I still like my random roll out theory. But then again, only amazon knows, and they ain't telling.


----------



## MicroBeta

scarlet said:


> From what's been said here, no, it doesn't seem to be hitting specific regions, or else everybody in the Mid-Atlantic States would have it.
> 
> I still like my random roll out theory. But then again, only amazon knows, and they ain't telling.


I'm sorry if I miss spoke, but that's what I intended to say.









I did say it would be a rotating rollout in a previous post.

I believe it's less random rollout and more like a coordinated rollout.









Who knows? I'll just read and wait. 

Mike


----------



## Someone Nameless

THANK YOU.  I just updated the hubby's K2i.  Sadly he could care less as long as he can just read.    I may have to swap with him.

Dumb question but I didn't see it right off - When you are on the Kindle, I see where it says create collection.  How do you then MOVE the books into the collections?  Is it on the Kindle or on the computer.


----------



## telracs

Kindle Gracie said:


> Dumb question but I didn't see it right off - When you are on the Kindle, I see where it says create collection. How do you then MOVE the books into the collections? Is it on the Kindle or on the computer.


There are no dumb questions.

You add on the kindle. Go into the collection after you created it and if it's empty, you can click on the first line and then do your adding. If there are already items in it, you click the menu and select add/remove. Realize that when you add, it will show ALL the books in your memory (well, I don't think it shows archived items actually) and you will have to go through each page to add.


----------



## Linjeakel

You add books to the collections on the Kindle. There are two ways. With the cursor on the collection push the 5-way to the right and choose add/remove books. That will bring up the list of your books and you can just go down the list clicking on the ones you want to add. It will add a tick next to the ones you choose. (Click on it again to remove the tick and the book from the collection). Or you can do it the other way by putting the cursor on a book title and pushing the 5-way to the right, then choose add to collection and it will list the collections and you go down the list clicking on the collections you want to add or remove that particular book to/from.

If you're starting from scratch I would suggest the first option.


----------



## 911jason

I've never understood the mentality of "stop discussing other things" when you're on a *discussion* board. I hate that in certain threads (thankfully, not all!) we cater to people who only visit KB a couple times a week. Heaven forbid they have to scroll through a thread to find their free or bargain books, or the latest information about a firmware update. 

While, yes, you can start a new thread to discuss something that comes to mind while reading in a "protected" thread, 99 times out of 100, the discussion just doesn't happen.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just looked and the 2.5.2 K2i update bin has been downloaded from the Mediafire site over 2300 times already!    I don't know how many have been downloaded from NogDog's site or the other Mediafire link that somebody else put up, but WOW! 

That makes me happy


----------



## Linjeakel

luvmy4brats said:


> I just looked and the 2.5.2 K2i update bin has been downloaded from the Mediafire site over 2300 times already!   I don't know how many have been downloaded from NogDog's site or the other Mediafire link that somebody else put up, but WOW!
> 
> That makes me happy


You've obviously made over 2,300 people very happy too!


----------



## BTackitt

luvmy4brats said:


> I just looked and the 2.5.2 K2i update bin has been downloaded from the Mediafire site over 2300 times already!   I don't know how many have been downloaded from NogDog's site or the other Mediafire link that somebody else put up, but WOW!
> 
> That makes me happy


Now, if each of those 2300 people also donate to your SGK 3-day walk, you'd have it made.


----------



## 911jason

luvmy4brats said:


> I just looked and the 2.5.2 K2i update bin has been downloaded from the Mediafire site over 2300 times already!   I don't know how many have been downloaded from NogDog's site or the other Mediafire link that somebody else put up, but WOW!
> 
> That makes me happy


That's awesome! ...and if each of those 2300 downloaders would contribute just $1 to your walk, you'd have reached your goal on them alone! =)

EDIT: You beat me to it BTackitt!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I was thinking the same thing.   

I've had many wonderful people donate and I'm at $770..so 1/3 of the way there. 

I didn't do it for the donations though (although that has been a nice addition)


----------



## jeanniespc

I sure wish someone would put the Kindle2 US version update out here.


----------



## luvmy4brats

jeanniespc said:


> I sure wish someone would put the Kindle2 US version update out here.


All it takes is one person who has the screensaver or font hack installed to get it and upload it.


----------



## JetJammer

NogDog said:


> Has any K2US even been updated yet, regardless of anyone capturing the file?


Yes, my K2US did update a couple of days ago. I don't know what version I was running previously (didn't think to look), but I don't run any of the hacks so guessing it was whatever was most current. Unfortunately I didn't think to throw the hack on there to capture it for anyone else. 

But keep your hopes up, the US versions ARE updating as well.


----------



## Vicki G.

Thanks for giving us hope, Jet.  My hack is in place and I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jeanniespc

I have my font hack on as well....I have never gotten an update through Whispernet.


----------



## Steph H

Ohhhh, I have a new question for those of you with 2.5.2 -- I'm trial-ing a couple of blogs for the first time, including A Kindle World Blog.  One of her posts from earlier in the week regarding 2.5 says that a feature that hasn't been mentioned with regard to 2.5 (and I don't remember seeing it in the flurry of posts from the initial rollout either) is that long book titles will expand to the full title now when it's highlighted (much like the K1 did, for those of you like me who had K1s previously).

Can anyone confirm or dispel that? That would be way cool, that's a feature I've missed this last month or so with my K2....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yep! Look at Spell of the Highlander...


----------



## Steph H

Yippeeeee!!!!  That's one thing I've truly missed, after nearly 2 years with it on my K1.  I'm glad now that I decided to try her blog on the Kindle (I try to keep up online but never really do very well) and scroll through it tonight, that's the FIRST and ONLY mention I've seen of that change.  May have missed it in a thread/post I didn't read, though.

Thanks for the screenshot, Heather!  Hope your pre-teen slumber party is going well for you....


----------



## luvmy4brats

Steph H said:


> Thanks for the screenshot, Heather! Hope your pre-teen slumber party is going well for you....


I noticed it the other day, but didn't add the two together, I thought it had always been there and I had just missed seeing it somehow.

My cat and I are hiding... They're loud... and very chatty... and giggly


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> I noticed it the other day, but didn't add the two together, I thought it had always been there and I had just missed seeing it somehow.
> 
> My cat and I are hiding... They're loud... and very chatty... and giggly


That would also explain why you picked "Spell" for your demonstration.  LOL! Excellent book to read while alone or hiding.

Neat feature, I'm looking forward to this update....once the hacks for it are out, of course!


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> That would also explain why you picked "Spell" for your demonstration.  LOL!
> 
> Neat feature, I'm looking forward to this update....once the hacks for it are out, of course!


LOL, actually I chose that one because it's the only one in my Currently Reading collection long enough to demonstrate on.

As for the hacks, I do miss them and I quickly turn the screensaver off when I open up my cover. The fonts seem just dark enough to make a difference, although I miss the Georgia font.. Nothing I can't live with for a bit.


----------



## Steph H

Oh and speaking of Andrys (A Kindle World Blog), she just added another update to her blog -- she has a K2US and has the update, she's done a post discussing the various features with screenshots.  So that's another verified K2US with the update.

And Heather, she gives you a shout-out about using the characters at the beginning of collection names to sort them in titles... "a work-around recommended by knowledgeable Kindle user luvmy4brats" she says.


----------



## Steph H

Whooops, I may have spoken too soon regarding Andrys's update -- near the end of her post, she says she got the 2.5 update right at the end of that batch, so she apparently only has 2.5 and not 2.5.2.  Mea culpa for sending up the fireworks too soon...


----------



## luvmy4brats

Steph H said:


> Oh and speaking of Andrys (A Kindle World Blog), she just added another update to her blog -- she has a K2US and has the update, she's done a post discussing the various features with screenshots. So that's another verified K2US with the update.
> 
> And Heather, she gives you a shout-out about using the characters at the beginning of collection names to sort them in titles... "a work-around recommended by knowledgeable Kindle user luvmy4brats" she says.


LOL, I told her it wasn't my idea... I only adopted the {} over the ** because they were prettier...

Maybe because I told her about it over on the Amazon boards...


----------



## mrscottishman

Hello to all and ships at sea,

I got brave and did it.  I knew I had a k2i.  I was already at 2.3.3 so I went to 2.3.4 and then to 2.5.2.

Worked as advertised, but the suspense was so great I went and changed the sheets on the bed so I wouldn't have to watch the bar move across like a drunken snail in a high head wind. (uphill on ice)

Now I have to figure out how the heck to do the new tricks.

Is there a new trick thread?

Thanks to all involved in snatching the updates.  Amazon should be so efficient.

best to all,
Scott


----------



## luvmy4brats

Favor to ask.. 

If ANYBODY tries the update bin I uploaded and is able to go straight from 2.3 or 2.3.3 without having to do the update to 2.3.4 PLEASE let me know (although I haven't heard of anybody yet that has been able to yet). There is concern among some people that the 2.3.4 update is unnecessary and I'd love to be able to tell people they only needed to do 1 or 2 updates instead of 2 or 3...

Scott, I'm glad it worked for you. LOL on you going to change the sheets. At least you didn't have to resort to cookies.

As for tips, there are a few other threads talking about forcing the sort order and collection names.


----------



## mrscottishman

luvmy4brats said:


> Scott, I'm glad it worked for you. LOL on you going to change the sheets. At least you didn't have to resort to cookies.


Wife says, "I will put my own pillowcases on, you always get that wrong."

No more leaving the wireless on with hollow hopes of the update fairy coming by and leaving updates!
No more checking several times a day to see if I was one of the chosen few!

I can go on with my life and make the house payment, play with the children, go to Church, go out to eat, invite friends and neighbors over, MAKE OATMEAL COOKIES!

I am free!

Scott


----------



## telracs

mrscottishman said:


> Wife says, "I will put my own pillowcases on, you always get that wrong."
> 
> No more leaving the wireless on with hollow hopes of the update fairy coming by and leaving updates!
> No more checking several times a day to see if I was one of the chosen few!
> 
> I can go on with my life and make the house payment, play with the children, go to Church, go out to eat, invite friends and neighbors over, MAKE OATMEAL COOKIES!
> 
> I am free!
> 
> Scott


Cookies? Did someone say cookies?


----------



## luvmy4brats

scarlet said:


> Cookies? Did someone say cookies?


I have a recipe even...


----------



## Shawn

scarlet said:


> Cookies? Did someone say cookies?


Not internet cookies LOL


----------



## koko2009

I've been reading the posts about downloading the 2.5.2 update, and I downloaded it, but how do I install it on my Kindle?


----------



## mrscottishman

scarlet said:


> Cookies? Did someone say cookies?


Scarlet I am putting you down in my book, I have cindy416, lovemy4brats, nogdog . . .

I am already figuring out the collections and it is not exactly windows but it beats nothing by a long shot.

The pdf improvements on the other hand, that is a miss in my book. They probably were trying to read the update code in pdf and that is why they were delayed.

Good grief I think I am blind, but that largest font looks like the top of the eye chart. Got to give them credit for helping us foggy vision people. My good eye went on vacation, the doctor says it may come back in 6 months, 1 down and 5 to go.

So far I think they have improved the speed the text to speech loads, I hope it doesn't hang like it used to with me when it went to sleep.

I like the new feature that it lists the whole title if you highlight it and wait. Would be nice if we could change the font on the home page.

Got to save some goodies for 2.6 . . .
best,
Scott


----------



## luvmy4brats

koko2009 said:


> I've been reading the posts about downloading the 2.5.2 update, and I downloaded it, but how do I install it on my Kindle?


1. Make sure you have the K2I (directions below) Also verify you have the latest firmware version: 2.3.4 for K2 (If you don't use the link(s) below to get to where you need to be). You may need to install more than one update file, just do them one at a time and repeat the steps until you're where you need to be.

2. Download file for your Kindle from the link below.

3. Connect Kindle to your computer.

4. Drag the .bin to the root folder for your Kindle (This is where the music, audible and documents folders are, just don't put it in any folders).

5. Disconnect your Kindle.

6. Go to Home>Menu>Settings>Update Your Kindle (If it is still greyed out, you either have the update, have the wrong file for your Kindle, or you don't have the most recent prior firmware version See #1.)

-----

To find your version number go to Home>Menu>Settings

Your version number will be on the bottom right corner of the screen (it will most likely be 2.3, 2.3.3 or 2.3.4)

----

If you're at 2.3 or 2.3.2, you need to update to 2.3.3 first:

http://www.amazon.com/update_kindle2_gw.bin

If you're at 2.3.3, then you will need to update to 2.3.4:

http://rapidshare.com/files/382794043/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin

Once you're at 2.3.4 you can download and install 2.5.2

http://www.mediafire.com/?nqy2qmnmyjm

---

To check if you have a K2 (US) or K2I:

Go to Home>Menu>Settings and type in 411 (Or you can look at the back of your Kindle if it's not covered up with a skin)

Look for the serial number.

If it starts with:

B001 it's a Kindle 1
B002 it's a Kindle 2 U.S.
B003 it's a Kindle 2 International/Global
B004 it's a Kindle DX U.S
B005 it's a Kindle DX International/Global


----------



## Shawn

luvmy4brats said:


> To check if you have a K2 (US) or K2I:
> 
> Go to home>Menu>settings and type in 411


Why use this difficult method? Just see back of your kindle.

It will display the serial number and model number.


----------



## 911jason

Shawn said:


> Why use this difficult method? Just see back of your kindle.
> 
> It will display the serial number and model number.


It's not a difficult method, it only takes 10 seconds... many users here have skins on the back of their Kindles which cover up the serial number.


----------



## mrscottishman

koko2009 said:


> I've been reading the posts about downloading the 2.5.2 update, and I downloaded it, but how do I install it on my Kindle?


Anyone can correct me if I am wrong (and they generally do) but first you need to make sure you have a K2i (international) for the file that is mentioned here. Got to home, menu, settings and type 411 for one way to find out. If you serial# starts with B003 you have a K2I. And we are practically neighbors!

Next check your software version. Home, menu, settings and look at the bottom of the page. So far we know it works for 2.3.4. If you have something older you need to download the software at each step above your version until you get to 2.3.4 to be sure. If it works with an older version we don't know yet.

Next plug your kindle into the computer. Whichever software you are moving up to should be copied to the root directory. This is the top directory and you should see folders like audible, mp3, documents if you are in the right place. Just paste or drag it to an area where there is no folder.

Now eject (unmount) your kindle so you can unplug it. It will work if you leave it plugged in if you are unmounted but it will go back into usb mode after you update and you might as well unplug it now.

Then go to home, menu, settings, menu and look to see if you have the option "update your kindle" in bold black instead of light gray. Click on it and go make a sandwich (or cookies) the 2.3.4 is pretty quick but the 2.5.2 takes a few.

Remember, so far we have had to go from 2.3 to 2.3.3 to 2.3.4 to 2.5.2. We aren't sure if it will work if you jump a version. You just have to get on this merry-go-round wherever you are or take a chance.

If all goes well the Kindle will tell you it updated and restart.

Now go on with your life and feel privileged you are a member of this forum!

best,
Scott


----------



## luvmy4brats

Shawn said:


> Why use this difficult method? Just see back of your kindle.
> 
> It will display the serial number and model number.


I have a skin on mine and I'd rather not pull it up.


----------



## mrscottishman

Ooppps, I posted over you lovemy4brats, sorry

Scott


----------



## luvmy4brats

mrscottishman said:


> Ooppps, I posted over you lovemy4brats, sorry
> 
> Scott


For shame. I'm not going to give you my super secret Chocolate Chip cookie recipe now.


----------



## mrscottishman

luvmy4brats said:


> For shame. I'm not going to give you my super secret Chocolate Chip cookie recipe now.


I will just have to buy some of those that are ready to cook then.

(I have this big collection now "Books on my kindle"  )

Scott


----------



## Sparky

Okay, I updated my K2i from 2.3.3 - 2.5.2

I had to update to 2.3.4 first and then 2.5.2 I will list these two files for download on my website and put the link here. I hope that it hasn't been done already and that it is okay to do this.

http://dig.sparks-photo.com/update_kindle2_gw_2.3.4.bin

http://dig.sparks-photo.com/update_kindle2_gw_2.5.2.bin

These are the files you need to update to the latest and greatest for K2i


----------



## freelantzer

Anyone with the update know why the View Popular Highlights feature would be grayed out on some books? I have tried it on several of my books, but it only seems to work on one of them. The books I've tried it on are ones I would think have been widely read and highlighted, so I can't figure out why it has only worked for one of my books.


----------



## pooka

I really tried to wait it out until Amazon sent me the update wirelessly, but of course the temptation of collections was just too much to bear! Thanks so much Luvmy4brats!

**Also, I noticed you are reading The Highly Sensitive Child. I have one of those too! Hubby and I need to read that book for sure... Sometimes we just can't figure her out. If any of our kids ever needed to come with instructions.... she was the one...   -- putting it on my wish list right now!


----------



## Pushka

> Seriously, is it that hard to stay on topic? I miss one day on the board, and there are 7 PAGES of new posts, including an entire page of cookie recipies. It is VERY frustrating trying to look for new information when there is all this extra noise.





luvmy4brats said:


> Does that mean you don't like my cookie recipe?


Love it! Ooops, sorry, off topic.  But luv has done a very good thing in posting the bin file, so surely she can do whatever she likes at the moment.


----------



## Sparky

OH wow, sorry didn't know Luv had posted already.... Do I need to pull my stuff down and delete it all.  I know when I found the 2.5.2 I couldn't update till I got the 2.3.4, that is why I posted.


----------



## Linjeakel

freelantzer said:


> Anyone with the update know why the View Popular Highlights feature would be grayed out on some books? I have tried it on several of my books, but it only seems to work on one of them. The books I've tried it on are ones I would think have been widely read and highlighted, so I can't figure out why it has only worked for one of my books.


Perhaps no-one has yet highlighted anything in those books? I believe at least three people have to before it gets onto the 'popular highlights' feature.


----------



## Linjeakel

luvmy4brats said:


> For shame. I'm not going to give you my super secret Chocolate Chip cookie recipe now.


There's a super secret chocolate chip cookie recipe?? Gimme, gimme. *grabby hands* 

(With abject apologies to the poster who keeps having an apoplexy every time someone goes off topic)


----------



## mrscottishman

Noticed it takes some extra button pushing to get to the table of contents now on 2.5.2.  I wouldn't have done that myself, but it is not a major issue.

Got to start to work early this morning and Church out of state tomorrow, now that I have the update, I don't have time to work with it.

Ain't that life?
Scott


----------



## Linjeakel

mrscottishman said:


> Noticed it takes some extra button pushing to get to the table of contents now on 2.5.2. I wouldn't have done that myself, but it is not a major issue.


You can't go to a location either now without going into the menu. You're right, it isn't a major issue, but it must have taken them some trouble to do it. Why would they bother to go out of their way to make something less easy to do? I can't believe they're responding to feedback from customers - "please Amazon, it's waaaaay too easy to get to a location or the TOC, can you make it more difficult for us?"  You gotta wonder how some people's minds work.


----------



## telracs

mrscottishman said:


> Scarlet I am putting you down in my book, I have cindy416, lovemy4brats, nogdog . . .


Book, what book? I'm already in Mike's book.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle

I must have been exhausted the other night!!! I now have collections!!  I have 2.5.2.  Thank you!!


----------



## mrscottishman

Linjeakel said:


> You gotta wonder how some people's minds work.


I just don't think they do.

If my experience working with big companies is valid here, I think someone gives an employee a list of goals and they just do what they must to check them off. Most of the time no one really sits down with the product and thinks about it any more.

We had a powered floor sweeper with soap, rinse, brushes and vacuum. I asked a man to stay over and run it over the floor when I heard we had customers coming. Well, he did just that. You could track him by the trail of dirty water on an off white epoxy coated floor. The next man I asked, I asked him to please "clean" the floor.

Then there is the time that quality control found parts mis-assembled. They said I thought you had made this idiot proof. Well, I did, until we got in a more determined grade of idiot. They were springing the frame of the assembly fixture apart by hand in order to get the parts in the press wrong.

Save time and money Amazon, join kindle boards!
Scott


----------



## montalex

I just updated to 2.5.2  with the links provided in this thread.  Thanks very much.

What is very strange, and kind of frightening, is what followed.

I signed in to my Facebook account on my Kindle, so that I could try out the new features.

Then, I decided to try the browser, which had been limited to Amazon and Wikepedia in my International Kindle 2, but had to be opened to allow Facebook and Twitter posting from the Kindle.

I typed in "hotmail.com", the browser took my directly to my hotmail inbox!!!!!!! I had never tried this before on my KIndle, thus, I have never typed-in my hotmail address or my hotmail password.  How is this possible? How did hotmail identify me?

I know that Facebook is a tool of the FBI, how about the GPS in your Kindle?

I've got nothing to hide, but I am a little freaked-out by this.  I tried going to hotmail.com a second time with the same result.

Anyone got a clue?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The most reasonable explanation is that your Hotmail account is somehow linked to your FaceBook account.

The Kindle, BTW, doesn't have GPS though it can do a rudimentary location estimate by triangulating from cell towers.


----------



## Steph H

Shawn said:


> Why use this difficult method? Just see back of your kindle.
> 
> It will display the serial number and model number.


And some people, even if they don't have skins, keep their Kindles in a case that might be difficult to get it out of to see the back. It's always good to have options...


----------



## Steph H

Linjeakel said:


> You can't go to a location either now without going into the menu.


You mean I've been doing it the hard way for the last month that I've had the k2? Figures.  I was used to doing it that way on the K1 and had no idea there was another way to do it on the K2. Oh well, at least that's one thing I won't have to unlearn...


----------



## Linjeakel

Steph H said:


> You mean I've been doing it the hard way for the last month that I've had the k2? Figures.  I was used to doing it that way on the K1 and had no idea there was another way to do it on the K2. Oh well, at least that's one thing I won't have to unlearn...


LOL - yes before the update, within a book, you just started typing numbers and then pressed down on the 5-way and it took you to the location.


----------



## telracs

Linjeakel said:


> LOL - yes before the update, within a book, you just started typing numbers and then pressed down on the 5-way and it took you to the location.


I always used the menu button to go places. And I like the new "dialogue box" that has the location range in it, the old one used to cover the locations and I would have to try and remember the highest number!


----------



## Steph H

Ohh, that's good to know too, Scarlet.  Yet another (tiny) thing I've had to adjust to between K1 and K2 that I thought was stoooopid....glad to hear they fixed that.


----------



## telracs

Steph H said:


> Ohh, that's good to know too, Scarlet. Yet another (tiny) thing I've had to adjust to between K1 and K2 that I thought was stoooopid....glad to hear they fixed that.


Yeah, it's light gray, but it is there.


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

Am I strange that I sat here and read 7 pages of updates on this thread?  And I have the update.... LOL  

Shana Leigh


----------



## Steph H

Not at all, because you never know what new tips you'll pick up!   (and hey, you've got a really cool middle name...same as mine! )


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

Oh yeah I read for that reason to begin with, however I got into the converstation - it was like a good book, I just couldn't put it down~! hahaha  

Kinda am partial to my middle name, so much so my daughter has it too!

As far as the update goes, I LOVE IT and same as Scott, the moment I got it, I have no down time to play with it! DRAT!
I looked on Amazon and I can't see where I can catigorize my books from there, only from the computer and the kindle itself. (as far as I can tell)

Now I am patiently waiting for the hacks!  Never had them before was going to put them on but decided to wait for the update first.

Shana Leigh
Please pass the cookies!


----------



## Someone Nameless

My middle name is Lee and I also gave it to my son.    

My real question is:  CAN YOU categorize from the computer?  I didn't think you could.


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

I think I jumped the gun when I said you could do it from the computer, That I honestly dont know, I just assumed. However, these 430+ books are going to take some time to do one by one...... But on this 9 month deployment that is coming up, I'll have lots of time at sea to do so!  NOTE:  I certainly am NOT complaining!

Lee/Leigh
My father, brother and sisters middle names are all Lee (even my step mother's)
My mom was being origional aside from my first name, she used Janet Leigh's spelling for mine, and I claimed stakes to naming my daughter!


----------



## telracs

NavyGirl Leigh said:


> I think I jumped the gun when I said you could do it from the computer, That I honestly dont know, I just assumed. However, these 430+ books are going to take some time to do one by one...... But on this 9 month deployment that is coming up, I'll have lots of time at sea to do so! NOTE: I certainly am NOT complaining!


Actually, my 410 books didn't take all that long to do, but it did seem to run down my battery!


----------



## Cindy416

NavyGirl Leigh said:


> I think I jumped the gun when I said you could do it from the computer, That I honestly dont know, I just assumed. However, these 430+ books are going to take some time to do one by one...... But on this 9 month deployment that is coming up, I'll have lots of time at sea to do so! NOTE: I certainly am NOT complaining!
> 
> Lee/Leigh
> My father, brother and sisters middle names are all Lee (even my step mother's)
> My mom was being origional aside from my first name, she used Janet Leigh's spelling for mine, and I claimed stakes to naming my daughter!


Must be a good name. My brother's middle name is Lee, and my daughter's middle name is Leigh.

Good luck with your upcoming deployment. Thank you for your service!


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

I played with it a little bit, probably wont take way too much time,  hardest part it coming up with my folders - I am a true libra!


----------



## telracs

NavyGirl Leigh said:


> I played with it a little bit, probably wont take way too much time, hardest part it coming up with my folders - I am a true libra!


Remember, you can re-name a collection after you've created it, so don't worry about being stuck for all time with a name you don't like. I've already changed a couple of names to disguise what's in 'em.


----------



## NavyGirl Leigh

Scarlet you and I think alike, this is exactly why I wanted collection besides of course the neater appearence of my screen, I dont mind that people wanted to touch and feel and look at my kindle, I do mind having people see some of the things I read.


----------



## telracs

NavyGirl Leigh said:


> Scarlet you and I think alike, this is exactly why I wanted collection besides of course the neater appearence of my screen, I dont mind that people wanted to touch and feel and look at my kindle, I do mind having people see some of the things I read.


I accidentally handed my kindle to my site director and one of our VPs when the book at the top of the list was


Spoiler



Erotic Research


. I won't even label the collection "romance" because of the adult rating of some of my books, I don't want people looking.


----------



## TheSeagull

Got the update last Monday here in the UK.


----------



## sully5live

Well, I got tired waiting and took the update from here (I had to do it in 3 stages) - thanks - it works!  Now, I dont see any improvement in crispness and have no need for the ultra-big font size and I don't use social networking and the PDF bit still sucks...but the categories part is good (although I made one for periodicals but can't put my Calibre newspapers in - the option is greyed out) and the password protection is handy.  The really good part for me is full internet access on my K2i here in Europe   I wont be using it to surf the net but it will be great to be able to check Gmail from time to time.


----------



## BTackitt

scarlet said:


> I accidentally handed my kindle to my site director and one of our VPs when the book at the top of the list was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Erotic Research
> 
> 
> . I won't even label the collection "romance" because of the adult rating of some of my books, I don't want people looking.


Scarlet, my DH calls those books


Spoiler



Pornmance



Quote from: Linjeakel on Today at 06:57:49 AM
You gotta wonder how some people's minds work.



mrscottishman said:


> I just don't think they do.
> Scott


Scott, I totally Agree with you. They don't even read WRITTEN instructions anymore. I went to the local Kinkos/FedEx place 3 days ago to have some enlargements done. I wrote on the instructions I needed 1 copy @50%, [email protected]%, [email protected]%, and [email protected]%. They called me the next day saying it was ready, so I went down to pick it up. There was a sticky note on the outside of the package saying the order had been reviewed, and processed as ordered, and SIGNED by the employee as being valid.. I opened it up to look, and... 4 exact copies of each other @263%... It took 30 minutes to get it corrected.

---
Back on topic, reading this thread is good for picking up hints, but I still asked 2 questions about 2.5 outside of the thread because they weren't really about downloading the update, but rather information for using features of the update.


----------



## durphy

I've tried to sort through messages, but I'm not sure. Do we have a way to update K2, or is it only the international unit that can be updated?


----------



## 911jason

Only the International so far.


----------



## amyberta

I haven't gotten my update yet.  If I have't received it yet, will I still get it or do I have to do it manually?


----------



## Patricia

Welcome to the Club!  A lot of us are still waiting.


----------



## tsger

I took the plunge and did a manual update using luvmy4brats provided file (thanks, lm4b!).  Gave up waiting on Amazon.


----------



## ak rain

and waiting...


----------



## r0b0d0c

... and waiting ... (since late April)


----------



## Pushka

With the update (I got it maybe a month ago, 2.5) I am thinking I am using the 5 way controller button much more than I did before.  I wonder if there are going to be more issues reported now with broken controller buttons?


----------



## chilady1

I so wish I had the K2i right about now so that I could use Luv's files and get the collections.  Oh well, just continue to wait.  I have put a font hack back on my Kindle in order to hopefully capture the 2.5.2 bin if and when it comes down.


----------



## planet_janet

Still waiting here, too.


----------



## mrscottishman

BTackitt said:


> Scott, I totally Agree with you. They don't even read WRITTEN instructions anymore. I went to the local Kinkos/FedEx place 3 days ago to have some enlargements done. I wrote on the instructions I needed 1 copy @50%, [email protected]%, [email protected]%, and [email protected]%. They called me the next day saying it was ready, so I went down to pick it up. There was a sticky note on the outside of the package saying the order had been reviewed, and processed as ordered, and SIGNED by the employee as being valid.. I opened it up to look, and... 4 exact copies of each other @263%... It took 30 minutes to get it corrected.


Oh, I understand. After a terrible round with a printer that I will spare you all from but unfortunately I was not spared from I told a friend I worked with that at least 30% of the world's economy was driven by incompetence. I told her I was ready to write a book, "Incompetence, The Driving Force In Today's Economy." She did publishing work in her post-grad and said write it and I will see it is published.

Back on topic. I don't know why I was such a scaredy cat on the update. It was easy, worked first time and I love collections. TOC and PDF are another matter. Does anyone else think text to speech loads faster and is a little better in general (resume from sleep and such)?

best,
updated Scott


----------



## BTackitt

Resume from Sleep and page turns are definately faster for me...


----------



## scottder

Is there a way to add a book after a Collection is created, or am I missing something very obvious (which is a distinct possibility).

Scott


----------



## freelantzer

Linjeakel said:


> Perhaps no-one has yet highlighted anything in those books? I believe at least three people have to before it gets onto the 'popular highlights' feature.


Yeah, that's what I thought, but I can't imagine no popular highlights for Pride and Prejudice. Must be specific for your particular version, in which case, not many people have mine. :shrug:


----------



## telracs

scottder said:


> Is there a way to add a book after a Collection is created, or am I missing something very obvious (which is a distinct possibility).
> 
> Scott


Yes. When you're in the collection, press the menu and select add/remove items. it will show all your books on your kindle. the ones already in the collection will have a check on the far right. then move your 5 way to the book you want to add, and click. you remove books the same way.

BTW, once you are in add/remove mode, you can arrange books by title/author/most recent to more easily find them. also, if you start typing a "find" box will come up. type in a single letter and click and all the titles starting with that letter will come up.


----------



## scottder

Ah yes, thanks scarlet!


----------



## luvmy4brats

scottder said:


> Is there a way to add a book after a Collection is created, or am I missing something very obvious (which is a distinct possibility).
> 
> Scott


Go to the book you'd like to add and push your 5-way to the right. There should be a selection that says add to collection.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?tag=kwab-20&nodeId=200375840&#k2sort


----------



## MicroBeta

Has anyone ever gotten an update while they were reading?  

On my satellite receivers I would get a notification that an update is available and it asks me if I'd like to download it.

Mike


----------



## Steph H

You can read books on your satellite receivers??



(just kidding, obviously.... )


----------



## PaulGuy

Well it seems obvious now that Amazon is rolling out to K2i owners before K2 owners which is annoying to say the least (as a K2 owner).
Guess now I know how it feels to be an original K1 owner. Left behind.


----------



## MicroBeta

Steph H said:


> You can read books on your satellite receivers??
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding, obviously.... )


Ba-Da-Bum-Crash.


----------



## Patricia

Are we *sure* that Kindle US owners are getting the update?? Just thinking.


----------



## telracs

Patricia said:


> Are we *sure* that Kindle US owners are getting the update?? Just thinking.


Yes, I have a US DX and it has updated.


----------



## Linjeakel

Patricia said:


> Are we *sure* that Kindle US owners are getting the update?? Just thinking.


According to this thread, yes. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26508.0.html


----------



## NogDog

Linjeakel said:


> According to this thread, yes. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26508.0.html


However, based on that small, unscientific sample, the globals have about a 5:1 edge on the US's (not even counting the globals that have been able to do a manual download via a "captured" upgrade file).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's possible there are 5 times as many global than US units out. . . . .they only sold the US only version for about 5 or 6 months. . .then they switched over. . .then there was Christmas. . . .

No idea if that's true. . .again, pure speculation in absence of facts.


----------



## dunca

You have no idea how happy you've made me with that link...Thank you so much ! Thank you ! Thank you !


----------



## SimonStern2

Still no update for the K2us.


----------



## ElAguila

I just installed the font hack. So hopefully if this gets downloaded I will be able to capture the file for others. Hopefully amazon will be through beta testing soon and will release the update. I think it will take a large load off of the whispernet once the update can be downloaded.


----------



## r0b0d0c

LOL - someone on mobileread forums today reported that their K2 DX just upgraded to *2.5.3* today! The drama ... and the wait ... continues ...


----------



## happyblob

LOL, not again.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh the DRAMA and excitement....

I'm now at *2.5.3* too.....I read the post over at MobileReads so I did the Sync and Check for new items. Something downloaded and then I was able to Update my Kindle.

Sorry didn't catch that .bin


----------



## tsger

I'm on 2.5.2, tried the sync&check, didn't work for me.  Oh well, this is getting old.


----------



## Crystalmes

ha.. mine is too 2.5.3....


----------



## markmcak

It's now available for download on Amazon.
Mark

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_kswup_nav_manup?nodeId=200324680&#manual


----------



## akpak

Hallelujah! Downloading and updating now...


----------



## scottder

Interesting the files just say 2.5, let us know what the Kindle says after it's updated!

Scott


----------



## SimonStern2

My K2US is reporting 2.5.2 after installing the file available from Amazon.


----------



## Linjeakel

I think it's odd that the manual download seems to be for v2.5.2. Both my Kindles automatically updated to v2.5.3 about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Carol Collett

Linjeakel said:


> I think it's odd that the manual download seems to be for v2.5.2. Both my Kindles automatically updated to v2.5.3 about 30 minutes ago.


Do you notice anything different from 2.5.2?


----------



## Linjeakel

collett said:


> Do you notice anything different from 2.5.2?


No, at first glance there's nothing obviously different about v2.5.3 - I haven't really had a chance to test it out yet. It's probably just processing differences and bug fixes, that sort of thing.


----------



## debaudrn

I just manually updated from the Amazon site from 2.3 to 2.5.2.
Tried to sync and check for updates but no 2.5.3.


----------



## Carol Collett

debaudrn said:


> I just manually updated from the Amazon site from 2.3 to 2.5.2.
> Tried to sync and check for updates but no 2.5.3.


Same here.
Took a bit of doing b/c I'm at work. So had to find a coworker with a micro usb. Download ss uninstall. Download update. Etc. Now I have to do delete those files from my work computer. I just couldn't wait until I got home! 
I'm sooooo happy to have collections!!!


----------



## MicroBeta

I did the manual update for the US DX from 2.3.2 to 2.5.2.

However, I synced and didn't get an update 2.5.3.  

It's probably not in WhisperNet at the moment.  I'll try again later tonight.

Now off to research what people didn't like about categories to try not to make the same mistakes.  Let’s hope I can learn something. 

Mike


----------



## Meemo

So is this fish screensaver new?  Or did I just never notice it before (I did have the SS hack until a couple of weeks ago).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Meemo said:


> So is this fish screensaver new? Or did I just never notice it before (I did have the SS hack until a couple of weeks ago).


Nope. The _poissons_ have been there since 2.3, I believe. . . . . .


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nope. The _poissons_ have been there since 2.3, I believe. . . . . .


Yup, that's when the little fishies showed up...


----------



## Linjeakel

Meemo said:


> So is this fish screensaver new? Or did I just never notice it before (I did have the SS hack until a couple of weeks ago).


I've had my K2i since Oct 09 and the creepy fishes have always been there. *shudders*


----------



## chilady1

I am SOOOOOOO excited right now!  Updated to 2.5.2 and now off to organize!  Good luck to all!


----------



## Patricia

I love my new kindle!  I wish it were the weekend.


----------



## Steph H

Here's something I don't think I've seen anyone mention -- after updating this afternoon, I've noticed that I gained about 200mb of space! I've been watching my available amount of space several times this weekend since adding a bunch of samples and non-Amazon books over the weekend from my K1 in anticipation of getting 2.5.2 soon (I'd been holding off previously, but got more hopeful with more reports of the latest rollout). This software version must be slimmer...


----------



## 911jason

Now I just have to decide if I want to update now or wait a few days for the replacement hacks to be posted...


----------



## mrscottishman

It is all my fault.  As soon as I got 2.5.2 and they found out they had to come out with something else.

best,
formerly up to date Scott


----------



## Steph H

There's also now an easier way to get to your serial number (so, for instance, you can find out if you have a K2US, K2i, etc.) -- it's in the settings info.

Home / Menu / Settings / Page 2, down at the bottom under "Device Info"


----------



## MicroBeta

Steph H said:


> There's also now an easier way to get to your serial number (so, for instance, you can find out if you have a K2US, K2i, etc.) -- it's in the settings info.
> 
> Home / Menu / Settings / Page 2, down at the bottom under "Device Info"


I just look on the back...ok I know some people can't do that very easy because of the case it's in. 

Mike


----------



## luvmy4brats

MicroBeta said:


> I just look on the back...ok I know some people can't do that very easy because of the case it's in.
> 
> Mike


My case isn't the problem...but the skin is.


----------



## Kathy

I just returned from vacation and I have been out of touch. I had to fly to Phoenix today for work and I'm being really lazy. I'm just exhausted. Having fun is a lot of work. I don't want to wade through a week of info if someone can answer my question.







Can someone tell me if the update is coming wireless or are most downloading the update manually. I have my work computer with me and I don't like to download personal info on it, but I really want the update. If it is coming wireless, I'll leave my whispernet on and hope it comes quickly. Thanks for the help. Kathy


----------



## NogDog

Kathy said:


> I just returned from vacation and I have been out of touch. I had to fly to Phoenix today for work and I'm being really lazy. I'm just exhausted. Having fun is a lot of work. I don't want to wade through a week of info if someone can answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if the update is coming wireless or are most downloading the update manually. I have my work computer with me and I don't like to download personal info on it, but I really want the update. If it is coming wireless, I'll leave my whispernet on and hope it comes quickly. Thanks for the help. Kathy


You can get some idea in this thread.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I just updated to 2.5.2 and set up my Collections.  I'm a Happy Camper!!   Hey, what's with that LARGE font size, 12 letters to a page.  
jp


----------



## Kathy

NogDog said:


> You can get some idea in this thread.


Thanks, that was very helpful.


----------



## planet_janet

Manually updated to 2.5.2 today (from the file Amazon posted) and am a VERY happy camper.  I quickly created my categories and filed all of my books and samples neatly away.  I am so glad to have this update!


----------



## Ephany

docmama28 said:


> Just got the 2.5.2 update today (sorry guys!), and am busily organizing my books into collections, but I have a question...I'm trying to put my magazine/blog subscriptions into one collection, but I can't seem to do it. Anyone know if this is possible?


How are you seeing your magazine subscriptions? I can find them if I use the search feature, but otherwise, they're gone.


----------



## Toby

YEAH!!! I downloaded 2.5.2 to my US K2. It's lucky that I didn't break my Kindle. Oh yeah, I sure know how to do it. It's real easy. Not! First it asks you, "do you want to open or save?" Dunno I click "open". Then it says AOL can't open file because it's too large. I just click on something else. Don't believe it worked. I plug in Kindle. Then I can't find the file!!! Maybe I just didn't see it, but it's there. It looks like it's in the Documents of my Kindle. I never put it there. I go back to the download page to try it again. I remember that I have to unplug my Kindle from the laptop. I pull out USB. OMG, I forgot to EJECT!!! Too late. I'm thinking, did I break my Kindle I push on. I click on "save" this time. Plug in my Kindle. I find the file. I drag & drop ...2.3.3! Oh NO!!! I have that already in my Kindle. There are 2 files & I clicked on the wrong one!!! I see the ...2.5.2 & drop & drag that. I remember to EJECT. I download on my Kindle, praying & watching that I did not break it. Whewwww! That AOL always rattles me. Do you hear that Amazon. Please do it for me wirelessly so I don't have to do it myself.   
    Now, could someone with the 2.5.3 tell me if they got it on their US K2? I'm just wondering if it's (2.5.3) for the global version or for all of us, except the K1.


----------



## montalex

I updated to 2.5.2 a couple of days ago. I just tried the _sync & check for items_, then clicked on u_pdate your kindle_ (no longer grayed out), and my Kindle updated to 2.5.3. Mine is a K2i. Can't tell any difference yet.


----------



## Toby

I tried the sync right after the 2.5.2 update to get the 2.5.3, but it didn't work. I'm not going to worry about that right now. I'm just so excited to finally get the update after waiting since April 28 or so.


----------



## montalex

I still find it very strange that, since I updated to 2.5.2, I can type hotmail.com in the Kindle browser URL window, and it goes directly to my Hotmail inbox. No sign-in or password! I did link my Facebook account to the Kindle, but my Hotmail address is in no way connected to my Facebook account -- I use another email account, user name and password for that. It is fun to have a functioning browser, though.


----------



## chabuchie

montalex said:


> I use another email account, user name and password for that.


Do you use this email address for your Amazon account? Maybe that's why it knew your password.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen

updated via Amazon yesterday and have 2 complaints:  too much time being spent on making collections and I won't share.  Did I mention these were from my 13 month old?  She really does think I have to give her my K2i to play w/.  Other than the Boss's complaints, I'm thrilled w/ the update.


----------



## montalex

> Do you use this email address for your Amazon account? Maybe that's why it knew your password.


Nope. I don't really use my Hotmail address unless I'm traveling. Has anyone else tried signing in to Hotmail from the Kindle browser?


----------



## RenegadeScribe

Well, looks like I'm out an update. After having problems with the update to 2.3.4 (using the files I got here) Amazon customer support says that I have a hack (no idea how in the world that happened) and that I won't be able to update to 2.5.2 until I "remove the hack:.  They won't tell me what the hack is that I need to remove but say that once I remove it, that it should update.

I guess this has to do with that checksum failure on the Kindle_Symbol.ttf font file. I think it got corrupted and that's while it's not updating, but I have no idea on how to access it or even to replace it.

Or perhaps there is a way to downgrade a Kindle's firmware to a previous version like 2.3?  Or maybe replace the OS on the Kindle with a clean version of 2.3?

Either way, if I can't fix this, I'll be stuck at 2.3.4 for good.  

Thanks for any of your suggestions on how to proceed.

Alex


----------



## NogDog

RenegadeScribe said:


> Well, looks like I'm out an update. After having problems with the update to 2.3.4 (using the files I got here) Amazon customer support says that I have a hack (no idea how in the world that happened) and that I won't be able to update to 2.5.2 until I "remove the hack:. They won't tell me what the hack is that I need to remove but say that once I remove it, that it should update.
> 
> I guess this has to do with that checksum failure on the Kindle_Symbol.ttf font file. I think it got corrupted and that's while it's not updating, but I have no idea on how to access it or even to replace it.
> 
> Or perhaps there is a way to downgrade a Kindle's firmware to a previous version like 2.3? Or maybe replace the OS on the Kindle with a clean version of 2.3?
> 
> Either way, if I can't fix this, I'll be stuck at 2.3.4 for good.
> 
> Thanks for any of your suggestions on how to proceed.
> 
> Alex


When you go to Home -> Menu -> Settings, what is displayed at the bottom of the screen? The Kindle firmware version should be something like "2.3.4 (xxxxxxxx)" where the X's are a bunch of numbers. If there is anything after that closing parenthesis, it will probably indicate the hack(s) that was installed (screen-saver or font). From there, you can install the applicable uninstall file for that hack, then be ready to upgrade to 2.5.


----------



## suicidepact

I finally have 2.5.2 and some organization on my Kindle. Much happier now.


----------



## Kathy

I just downloaded the update and can't wait to start playing with it. I noticed that folks are getting 2.5.3 now. Should I keep my whispernet on and see if this updates automatically?


----------



## RenegadeScribe

NogDog said:


> When you go to Home -> Menu -> Settings, what is displayed at the bottom of the screen? The Kindle firmware version should be something like "2.3.4 (xxxxxxxx)" where the X's are a bunch of numbers. If there is anything after that closing parenthesis, it will probably indicate the hack(s) that was installed (screen-saver or font). From there, you can install the applicable uninstall file for that hack, then be ready to upgrade to 2.5.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I wish there was something there, but alas, there is nothing other than the Version Kindle 2.3.4 (431108003). I think that something happened during my initial attempt at updating to 2.5.2: It got to 90% and then stayed there for at least 30 mins. I thought it was frozen, and did a reset to get it to respond again, and thankfully it did, but now this checksum failure keeps it from going farther.

Definitely very frustrating.

Alex


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sounds like you should contact Kindle CS, Alex. . . they can walk you through some troubleshooting and no doubt get you sorted out. . . .


----------



## 911jason

Personally, I kind of envy you being stuck at a firmware earlier than 2.5.2. There is talk that the 2.5 firmware has made hacking not so easy and there may not be any more font & screensaver hacks coming. 

I'd definitely rather have my Georgia 2 font hack and the screensaver hack back than collections.


----------



## Meemo

911jason said:


> Personally, I kind of envy you being stuck at a firmware earlier than 2.5.2. There is talk that the 2.5 firmware has made hacking not so easy and there may not be any more font & screensaver hacks coming.


NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! If they're gonna make it harder to hack, they could at least offer more font options...I can live with the screensavers, but I just did the font hack a couple of months ago and was really liking it.


----------



## amyberta

I finally got my upgrade. I think it is 2.5.3


----------



## Bigal-sa

RenegadeScribe said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but I wish there was something there, but alas, there is nothing other than the Version Kindle 2.3.4 (431108003). I think that something happened during my initial attempt at updating to 2.5.2: It got to 90% and then stayed there for at least 30 mins. I thought it was frozen, and did a reset to get it to respond again, and thankfully it did, but now this checksum failure keeps it from going farther.
> 
> Definitely very frustrating.
> 
> Alex


If you get a checksum error, it means your download is bad. Download again is my suggestion.


----------



## Vicki G.

911jason said:


> Personally, I kind of envy you being stuck at a firmware earlier than 2.5.2. There is talk that the 2.5 firmware has made hacking not so easy and there may not be any more font & screensaver hacks coming.


Ohhhhh Pleeeeeeeeeeeeze Say it isn't so!!! I'm of the same opinion except my personal favorite is Fontin2. I can barely see this font unless I crank it up to the next size.

sighhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tsger

Is there a quick way to go to the TOC in a book?  Perhaps a keyboard shortcut?  Since the update I have to go to Menu - Go To - 5-waydown - 5-way to the left a couple times - select.


----------



## mrscottishman

Since there are no hacks for 2.5.2 (and may possibly never be) I am thinking that eliminates the chance of catching the 2.5.3 update by using the "leave a hack on" method.

Am I correct in thinking that Amazon hasn't acknowledged that 2.5.3 exists?

This whole update ride has been very peculiar.

Scott


----------



## Linjeakel

mrscottishman said:


> Since there are no hacks for 2.5.2 (and may possibly never be) I am thinking that eliminates the chance of catching the 2.5.3 update by using the "leave a hack on" method.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking that Amazon hasn't acknowledged that 2.5.3 exists?
> 
> This whole update ride has been very peculiar.
> 
> Scott


According to the Amazon page where you get the download, the update is described as v2.5 but everyone who's used it seem to have got v2.5.2. So far as I know, the only people who've got v2.5.3 have received it automatically.


----------



## geoffthomas

have any K2us received 2.5.3?
do we know which models have?


----------



## skyblue

geoffthomas said:


> have any K2us received 2.5.3?
> do we know which models have?


When I downloaded the update, my Kindle version said 2.5.2. I checked back a couple hours later and it said 2.5.3! My update updated itself!!! How did that happen?


----------



## NogDog

skyblue said:


> When I downloaded the update, my Kindle version said 2.5.2. I checked back a couple hours later and it said 2.5.3! My update updated itself!!! How did that happen?


I think the file for the update from 2.5.2 to 2.5.3 is much smaller than the full upgrade to 2.5.2 (or 2.5.0), so whenever a 2.5.2 Kindle (at least the K2-Global) does a "sync and check for items", it downloads that patch file immediately, as opposed to waiting for Amazon to decide to transmit it. Presumably this is because it's a much smaller hit on the cell phone networks that the Kindle uses.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah Nog, I think it is only true for the K2i.
I have a K2us and have hit the sync over 10 times since updating and no 2.5.3 yet.

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I did a manual update of my US DX to 2.5.2.  As did Geoff, I've done a sync & check several times since, plus I had to charge it overnight so went ahead and left WN on. . . . .still at 2.5.2 this morning.


----------



## Linjeakel

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah Nog, I think it is only true for the K2i.
> I have a K2us and have hit the sync over 10 times since updating and no 2.5.3 yet.
> 
> Just sayin......


I have K2i and a DXi and they both automatically updated first to v2.5.2 and then to v2.5.3. So maybe it's just the global models that are getting v2.5.3?


----------



## mrscottishman

Yesterday and today I turned the wireless on several times and clicked the sync with no 2.5.3 luck for my k2i with 2.5.2, so it doesn't happen to everyone when they sync.

Scott


----------



## Merlilu

What exactly does 5.2.3 have that 5.2.2 doesn't?  Sorry if someone already asked/answered -couldn't find it here.


----------



## Linjeakel

Merlilu said:


> What exactly does 5.2.3 have that 5.2.2 doesn't? Sorry if someone already asked/answered -couldn't find it here.


There doesn't seem to be any obvious difference between any of v2.5x versions. It's probably background processing and bug fixes that have been added.


----------



## mrscottishman

I just read on another forum that 2.5.3 generates winning lottery numbers.

We were all wondering what the difference was!?!?

Scott


----------



## bevie125

I have the kindle 2(global) and i just got my 2.5.3 update today. However, I dont know anything about the winning lottery numbers, LOL, what's the secret


----------



## mrscottishman

I am sorry I can't tell you, I haven't got the update yet.



good luck,
Scott


----------



## Pushka

I have received 2.5 wirelessly in mid May, then downloaded from Amazon 2.5.2 version, then within a few hours I had received 2.5.3 wirelessly.  I havent noticed any difference in any of the versions, except maybe the battery doesnt drain quite so fast now?  K2I in Australia.

And with the hack I now have my screensavers back, and am waiting patiently for the font hack to be completed.


----------



## skyblue

My page turns seem even faster!


----------



## Tracey

I turned on my Whispernet on Saturday night - as I routinely do when I am reading just in case - and after a while noticed "New Items Updated" in the top corner.

When I checked the settings the "Update your Kindle" was highlighted and sure enough 2.5.3 came through!  Woo hoo!  First time I have had an update via Whispernet, the other ones I had to update manually.

I have noticed the page turns are faster between 2.5.2 and 2.5.3.  I think the latest update has worked out some of the bugs that they may have had.


----------



## KeRaSh

K2i here and received 2.5.3 last night via whispernet after I synched. Had screensaver hack on and was able to save the file to my pc before it updates. Now I can update my girlfriend's Kindle too.


----------



## laurie_lu

My K2i updated to 2.5.3.  I had whispernet on overnight.  I went to the menu and I saw the 'update my kindle' was in bold.  So I updated.


----------



## Veronica

Any K2 US-only devices receive the update wirelessly?  

I see that it's available on Amazon's website, and it's looking like I'll soon break down and update via my PC.


----------



## scrappergirl

My kindle is still on 2.3!!  I did the sync and nothing happened so guess I'll still be waiting.


----------



## geoffthomas

As I have said elsewhere, I don't think Amazon is going to auto update the K2us models.
so download the file to your computer, transfer it to your root directory in the K2us and Update and Restart.

Just sayin......


----------

